# Bag Charms



## cdtracing

I see a lot of bags accessorized with charms & such.  So....let's here from the ladies who like to dress up their purses.  I would love to know if you stay brand specific with your accessories or mix it up.  I know you're out there so let's here your opinions & post pics of your dressed out bags!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Ooh, I'm going to love this thread cdtracing!    I'm bag charm crazy.  I'll post pics soon.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I see a lot of bags accessorized with charms & such.  So....let's here from the ladies who like to dress up their purses.  I would love to know if you stay brand specific with your accessories or mix it up.  I know you're out there so let's here your opinions & post pics of your dressed out bags!!!!




Funny you should ask!  I not only like to add charms , but I like to add chains as well! As in CHAIN STRAPS! I think they look so pretty on the bags and they make great replacement straps if you ever lose one, plus they are interchangeable and you can use the on any one of your bags. You know I don't like gold, so this one is a bag I gave to my sister and I knew she would want a longer strap, so check this out! Plus when you are not using it, it adds a nice bit of bling to the bag, just hanging there! Look how it brings out the gold hardware and buckles on the bag.

In the two other pics are charms that I made myself for some extra bling and added them to bags. Mind you, all of these were gifts, because I only do silver, but I have put a silver chain strap on my black and silver Naomi bag, and it looks fabulous Daahling!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Funny you should ask!  I not only like to add charms , but I like to add chains as well! As in CHAIN STRAPS! I think they look so pretty on the bags and they make great replacement straps if you ever lose one, plus they are interchangeable and you can use the on any one of your bags. You know I don't like gold, so this one is a bag I gave to my sister and I knew she would want a longer strap, so check this out! Plus when you are not using it, it adds a nice bit of bling to the bag, just hanging there! Look how it brings out the gold hardware and buckles on the bag.
> 
> In the two other pics are charms that I made myself for some extra bling and added them to bags. Mind you, all of these were gifts, because I only do silver, but I have put a silver chain strap on my black and silver Naomi bag, and it looks fabulous Daahling!



Love the looks CinthiaZ especially those angel wings!


----------



## CinthiaZ

On my MK Naomi Satchel, it has silver buckles on it, so I sought out a Black & Silver Jet Set MK Charm with the little silver buckle on it,  just to match the silver buckles on the bag!. Look how perfect they go together! Talk about trying to find a needle in a hay stack! It was a chore trying to find that charm! lol! Yes, I know....it's all in the details! 

It goes great with it! The second pic is the Silver chain strap I added. I have a peach colored Coach coming soon that only has a short strap on it with silver hardware, and I can just hook this chain strap on it and I am good to go! I love how interchangeable they are!


----------



## CocoChannel

Love the added bling!! Where do you get the chain straps? What a genius idea by the way


----------



## myluvofbags

Along with charms,  I also sometimes like to add matching colored bows.  I enjoy adding charms to my bags, especially to my more plain bags and feel it adds a little something personal to it.  I'm not particular or partial to any specific brand of charms.   If I see something I like I get it.


----------



## paula3boys

I love seeing how others decorate their bags!


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> Love the added bling!! Where do you get the chain straps? What a genius idea by the way


I get the chain straps on eBay! There is a gazillion of them! Just do a search for 
'chain handbag replacement strap"ad you will see all kinds and can order any length you want in gold or silver. Some of them even have leather on them! Plus they have all different kinds of chain link styles to choose from.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Along with charms,  I also sometimes like to add matching colored bows.  I enjoy adding charms to my bags, especially to my more plain bags and feel it adds a little something personal to it.  I'm not particular or partial to any specific brand of charms.   If I see something I like I get it.


I love you charm collection! They are great! I especially love the little high heel shoes ones!! Sweet! I'm the same as you and don't care who makes it as long as I like it! I even make my own!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> I get the chain straps on eBay! There is a gazillion of them! Just do a search for
> 'chain handbag replacement strap"ad you will see all kinds and can order any length you want in gold or silver. Some of them even have leather on them! Plus they have all different kinds of chain link styles to choose from.



This is a great idea!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> This is a great idea!


Thanks! It really does work out well. What is so great about it , is that you can remove them to add onto any one of your handbags. The silver or gold chains really make your hardware stand out better such as your gold or silver buckles, zippers, etc. I just ordered a coral color Coach bag for spring, and it has silver hardware on it. The strap only has a 10 inch drop, so I can just clip my silver chain strap on it, because it is much longer and then I can use it as a cross body bag too! And when I am just using the regular strap, the chain strap will hang down over the bag, and give it so much more added bling. PLUS, chain straps are really hot right now and Michael Kors makes so many bags with chain straps anyhow, that it really doesn't look out of the ordinary and appears to be original! SUch a small thing that really is a big thing, that not only looks good but is VERY functional.


----------



## CocoChannel

Awesome thanks!!


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Along with charms,  I also sometimes like to add matching colored bows.  I enjoy adding charms to my bags, especially to my more plain bags and feel it adds a little something personal to it.  I'm not particular or partial to any specific brand of charms.   If I see something I like I get it.



Wow!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here is something really different that I added to my MK Python Silver Mesh bag, I found these at Hobby Lobby! lol! You are suppose to use it to make a necklace but it was the perfect width to fit on each side of my bag. 

Is hard to see but it has black crystals on it with silver chains. I get a lot a lot of compliments on it and it really looks great when the sun hits the crystals!  WIsh I could get a better pic, because the pic really doesn't do it justice. They have a lot of neat stuff at the craft stores to create your own designs, Is fun!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> I love you charm collection! They are great! I especially love the little high heel shoes ones!! Sweet! I'm the same as you and don't care who makes it as long as I like it! I even make my own!



Thanks!   A couple I made myself.   The silver links with feathers and flowers and the links with cross and my tiny Chanel bag.


----------



## CatePNW

I mix them up and just use what I like on any bag that I feel it matches.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

You already know I'm a little cray-cray when it comes to bag charms. I buy them, make them, dismantle old and new jewelry etc...clearance jewelry racks are my favorite, broken jewelry on clearance looks fantastic to me! I'm only thinking of the possibilities. I even made my own real rabbit furball charms like MK. I purchased rabbit furball scarves in every color for 1.00 each like 10 years ago  and forgot they were in a bag under the basement staircase. When MK introduced furball charms a lightbulb went off!! I made my own and they are bigger and fluffier too. People love them and tell me they look better than the MK fur charm.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> You already know I'm a little cray-cray when it comes to bag charms. I buy them, make them, dismantle old and new jewelry etc...clearance jewelry racks are my favorite, broken jewelry on clearance looks fantastic to me! I'm only thinking of the possibilities. I even made my own real rabbit furball charms like MK. I purchased rabbit furball scarves in every color for 1.00 each like 10 years ago  and forgot they were in a bag under the basement staircase. When MK introduced furball charms a lightbulb went off!! I made my own and they are bigger and fluffier too. People love them and tell me they look better than the MK fur charm.


I like to make my own too! Is fun and is a good way to recycle broken jewelry!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> I like to make my own too! Is fun and is a good way to recycle broken jewelry!



Agree with you guys,  it's really fun finding items and making your own too.


----------



## cdtracing

WOW!!!!  Ladies, I'm impressed with all of your ingenuity!  You gals got talent!  I love the idea of adding the longer chain straps & making your own charms & bling.  What a wonderful way to recycle old jewelry.  I love your collections & your pics.  It's definitely a way to make your designer bags uniquely yours!!!  Keep those pictures coming!  You are all an inspiration!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Took my miranda out today and added a charm that matches perfectly!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Took my miranda out today and added a charm that matches perfectly!



That's soooooo perfect!  I love the shoe!!!!    You have a wonderful collection of charms, too!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Took my miranda out today and added a charm that matches perfectly!


Agreed! That pink shoe charm is darling! Looks killer on that bag!


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

myluvofbags said:


> Took my miranda out today and added a charm that matches perfectly!




I love the pink! So cute &#128149;


----------



## myluvofbags

ms.handbagqueen said:


> I love the pink! So cute &#128149;





CinthiaZ said:


> Agreed! That pink shoe charm is darling! Looks killer on that bag!





cdtracing said:


> That's soooooo perfect!  I love the shoe!!!!    You have a wonderful collection of charms, too!!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## myluvofbags

My lilac charm goes nicely with this color.


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> My lilac charm goes nicely with this color.




Cute!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> My lilac charm goes nicely with this color.



That looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> My lilac charm goes nicely with this color.


Perfect! Love it! How great for spring!


----------



## AuntJulie

Wow!  Those charms are gorgeous!  You should sell them on Etsy!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Took my miranda out today and added a charm that matches perfectly!



I love that charm! I'm wondering, do any of your girls tie a scarf around your purse?


----------



## momo

I love all the bag charms! I got these tassel charms from a seller in Korea on eBay.  It kind of pops the bags even more.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Funny you should ask!  I not only like to add charms , but I like to add chains as well! As in CHAIN STRAPS! I think they look so pretty on the bags and they make great replacement straps if you ever lose one, plus they are interchangeable and you can use the on any one of your bags. You know I don't like gold, so this one is a bag I gave to my sister and I knew she would want a longer strap, so check this out! Plus when you are not using it, it adds a nice bit of bling to the bag, just hanging there! Look how it brings out the gold hardware and buckles on the bag.
> 
> In the two other pics are charms that I made myself for some extra bling and added them to bags. Mind you, all of these were gifts, because I only do silver, but I have put a silver chain strap on my black and silver Naomi bag, and it looks fabulous Daahling!



Wow, really digging your style, CinthiaZ! Look at you! I wish I was creative like you! If you made a YouTube video I'd totally watch. &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## melbo

momo said:


> I love all the bag charms! I got these tassel charms from a seller in Korea on eBay.  It kind of pops the bags even more.



Tassels are so in right now! What a good idea!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Tassels are so in right now! What a good idea!



They are super easy to make too. Go to any fabric store and ask for real or faux leather scraps. Cut into skinny strips, tie in the middle and either add a metal top crown or tie it off with an additional piece of leather. Add ball chain, and that's it. I was just gifted a Guccisima sukey in chocolate and it has a gucci charm on it! I love thingamabobs and whatnots!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> They are super easy to make too. Go to any fabric store and ask for real or faux leather scraps. Cut into skinny strips, tie in the middle and either add a metal top crown or tie it off with an additional piece of leather. Add ball chain, and that's it. I was just gifted a Guccisima sukey in chocolate and it has a gucci charm on it! I love thingamabobs and whatnots!


I will pitch this idea to my husband! He's the diy'er in our family! I'll ask him what he can do to make me happy &#128522;


----------



## myluvofbags

momo said:


> I love all the bag charms! I got these tassel charms from a seller in Korea on eBay.  It kind of pops the bags even more.



Soo cute and they go together perfectly.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Tassels are so in right now! What a good idea!





BAGLADY 3375 said:


> They are super easy to make too. Go to any fabric store and ask for real or faux leather scraps. Cut into skinny strips, tie in the middle and either add a metal top crown or tie it off with an additional piece of leather. Add ball chain, and that's it. I was just gifted a Guccisima sukey in chocolate and it has a gucci charm on it! I love thingamabobs and whatnots!



Tassels are the rage right now along with the fur ball charms.  I love the idea of making your own charms to add your own personalities to your purses.  You ladies ROCK with all your designs & ideas!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> I love that charm! I'm wondering, do any of your girls tie a scarf around your purse?


It depends where I am going. Once in a while I will tie a red bandanna on one of my black bags. I find they come in handy, especially if I am with the grand kids! lol! I also never know when my husband is going to show up where I am, on his Harley. That way I can use it to tie my hair back and jump on the back with him! Bandannas are so handy and you don't have to worry about ruining them since they are a dime a dozen, and look cute! Once my husband pulled it off my purse and used it to wipe his bike off! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

momo said:


> I love all the bag charms! I got these tassel charms from a seller in Korea on eBay.  It kind of pops the bags even more.


It really does pop the bag, totally!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Wow, really digging your style, CinthiaZ! Look at you! I wish I was creative like you! If you made a YouTube video I'd totally watch. &#128522;&#128077;


Well thank you, Melbo! That is such a nice compliment. I get so mad at myself when I lose an earring or break a necklace, so it makes me feel better to use it on my bags and make something out of it. The chain strap thing came to mind out of necessity of needing a longer strap and saving money. If I had bought a black leather replacement strap, I could only use it on certain bags. The chains are better because you can use then on any one of your bags.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Well thank you, Melbo! That is such a nice compliment. I get so mad at myself when I lose an earring or break a necklace, so it makes me feel better to use it on my bags and make something out of it. The chain strap thing came to mind out of necessity of needing a longer strap and saving money. If I had bought a black leather replacement strap, I could only use it on certain bags. The chains are better because you can use then on any one of your bags.



I agree! Great way to recycle who you already have. I like a chain strap as well! I feel like it gives it a certain edge. 







CinthiaZ said:


> It depends where I am going. Once in a while I will tie a red bandanna on one of my black bags. I find they come in handy, especially if I am with the grand kids! lol! I also never know when my husband is going to show up where I am, on his Harley. That way I can use it to tie my hair back and jump on the back with him! Bandannas are so handy and you don't have to worry about ruining them since they are a dime a dozen, and look cute! Once my husband pulled it off my purse and used it to wipe his bike off! lol!


I want to try using a bandana on one of my purses. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> I agree! Great way to recycle who you already have. I like a chain strap as well! I feel like it gives it a certain edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try using a bandana on one of my purses. Thanks for the tips!


I like the bandannas because they are just the right size and you don't have to tie them. Just slide it though the ring and you are done! They come in all colors and have that cute paisely print on them. I have seen some use scarves that are so big you can't even see the bag! lol! Then you have to fuss with making it into a bow. Too much trouble for me! I'm lazy! lol!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> I like the bandannas because they are just the right size and you don't have to tie them. Just slide it though the ring and you are done! They come in all colors and have that cute paisely print on them. I have seen some use scarves that are so big you can't even see the bag! lol! Then you have to fuss with making it into a bow. Too much trouble for me! I'm lazy! lol!



True! I'm actually looking to do something like this 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I feel like my mandarin will look great with that pop of yellow. I'm am going to look for some silk and chiffon bandanas because I like the texture.


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> I love that charm! I'm wondering, do any of your girls tie a scarf around your purse?




I used to on my Coach purses but haven't in awhile. I just bought a scarf for my newest MK and when I figure out how I want to tie it on there I'll post a picture


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> True! I'm actually looking to do something like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921436
> 
> I feel like my mandarin will look great with that pop of yellow. I'm am going to look for some silk and chiffon bandanas because I like the texture.



Wow,  this color combo looks terrific!  Think I will mix it up more.   I normally use ribbons  or ponytail scarves that are similar in color.  I would also like to try and wrapping my handles on my bags.  Has anyone here done that?


----------



## paula3boys

Front


Back


Top

This is my first try and debating if I like or not


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2921472
> 
> Front
> View attachment 2921473
> 
> Back
> View attachment 2921475
> 
> Top
> 
> This is my first try and debating if I like or not



The color is perfect!   I'm going to try too.


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> The color is perfect!   I'm going to try too.




Thanks! I love the color match. Just debating how to tie it to my bag or handle


----------



## cdtracing

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2921472
> 
> Front
> View attachment 2921473
> 
> Back
> View attachment 2921475
> 
> Top
> 
> This is my first try and debating if I like or not



Great choice in a scarf!  The color match to the interior is perfect!


----------



## paula3boys

cdtracing said:


> Great choice in a scarf!  The color match to the interior is perfect!




I saw a picture of it and made an offer to buy it right away because I thought it would be. I don't care that it's a Coach scarf on an MK bag


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2921472
> 
> Front
> View attachment 2921473
> 
> Back
> View attachment 2921475
> 
> Top
> 
> This is my first try and debating if I like or not



What a great idea! I think I'm going to try and do this to my new peanut Selma. I might try and do both handles and maybe tie a bow? I'll compare both and see what I like best.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I always find silk scarves in thrift stores. Even managed to snag a few Dior silk scarves over the years along with Escada and other designers. Go through those bins of scarves ladies. I'm hoping to find an Hermes one day(fingers crossed). A soak in woolite and they look brand new.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I always find silk scarves in thrift stores. Even managed to snag a few Dior silk scarves over the years along with Escada and other designers. Go through those bins of scarves ladies. I'm hoping to find an Hermes one day(fingers crossed). A soak in woolite and they look brand new.



Didn't know! I never go to thrift stores.. I guess that will have to change. Woolite you say? Where can I get that?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

You can purchase woolite in any chain drugstore, walmart, target. Its great for delicates. If you find anything silk and it seems fragile, just put a little cool water in a bowl or sink, throw a capful of woolite in with your scarf or blouse, whatever. Let it soak and watch for color bleeding. Swish it around with your hands, cold water rinse and let airdry.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> You can purchase woolite in any chain drugstore, walmart, target. Its great for delicates. If you find anything silk and it seems fragile, just put a little cool water in a bowl or sink, throw a capful of woolite in with your scarf or blouse, whatever. Let it soak and watch for color bleeding. Swish it around with your hands, cold water rinse and let airdry.



Oh thank you for the tip!


----------



## myvillarreal26

Took an old necklace that matched perfectly with my dress!


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> What a great idea! I think I'm going to try and do this to my new peanut Selma. I might try and do both handles and maybe tie a bow? I'll compare both and see what I like best.




Please post pics! I don't have a second scarf to put on other handle so I did one. I don't know how to do both with one. Is that even possible?


----------



## myluvofbags

myvillarreal26 said:


> View attachment 2921855
> 
> Took an old necklace that matched perfectly with my dress!



Another great idea!  Pretty!


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> Please post pics! I don't have a second scarf to put on other handle so I did one. I don't know how to do both with one. Is that even possible?



I have a couple very long satin ribbons I bought off eBay. I feel like it could work? If not I'd settle with a bow &#128522;


----------



## cdtracing

myvillarreal26 said:


> View attachment 2921855
> 
> Took an old necklace that matched perfectly with my dress!



What a great idea!!!!  That looks beautiful!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2921472
> 
> Front
> View attachment 2921473
> 
> Back
> View attachment 2921475
> 
> Top
> 
> This is my first try and debating if I like or not


That looks awesome! What a great idea!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myvillarreal26 said:


> View attachment 2921855
> 
> Took an old necklace that matched perfectly with my dress!


Sweet! love it!


----------



## myvillarreal26

Thanks everyone! I figured its a great way to use old jewelry. [emoji4]


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> Please post pics! I don't have a second scarf to put on other handle so I did one. I don't know how to do both with one. Is that even possible?



Okay, this is just a rough draft. Will probably rearrange the bow again. I have a lot of excess ribbon I'm not sure what to do with. In the mean time, what do you think?


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Okay, this is just a rough draft. Will probably rearrange the bow again. I have a lot of excess ribbon I'm not sure what to do with. In the mean time, what do you think?



Rough draft looks good and the contrast colors are nice.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Okay, this is just a rough draft. Will probably rearrange the bow again. I have a lot of excess ribbon I'm not sure what to do with. In the mean time, what do you think?


I think you did good! That black really pops the color more. I have to wonder if that ribbon on he handles will last the whole day without slipping off? Let me know!


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> Okay, this is just a rough draft. Will probably rearrange the bow again. I have a lot of excess ribbon I'm not sure what to do with. In the mean time, what do you think?




That's cute! Let us know if it stays on all day. Is that color chili?


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Okay, this is just a rough draft. Will probably rearrange the bow again. I have a lot of excess ribbon I'm not sure what to do with. In the mean time, what do you think?



That looks awesome!!  The black really makes the color of the bag stand out!  Is the bag color Chili?  It looks wonderful.


----------



## melbo

paula3boys said:


> That's cute! Let us know if it stays on all day. Is that color chili?






cdtracing said:


> That looks awesome!!  The black really makes the color of the bag stand out!  Is the bag color Chili?  It looks wonderful.



Thanks girls, it's actually Mandarin. The ribbon goes through under the buckles and I wrapped one strand over the other because it was so long. None of the material shifts when I rub my hand over it, so I know it's on there pretty good. You can see the lumps because of the length of material. If the ribbon was smaller the finish would be smoother but the material would shift more. 
I originally bought them for different dresses, and the one with the bow is about 3" wide and about 50 long. I hope I'm making sense, lol.


----------



## melbo

"stretching" the satin as much as I can without forcing. I can't see any red underneath. 
This one is a comparison between different widths and how it might affect the look.


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> "stretching" the satin as much as i can without forcing. I can't see any red underneath.
> This one is a comparison between different widths and how it might affect the look.
> View attachment 2924592


awesome!!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> "stretching" the satin as much as I can without forcing. I can't see any red underneath.
> This one is a comparison between different widths and how it might affect the look.
> View attachment 2924592



You really did a good job.  I haven't done this with my bags yet, but I've been told that wrapping the handles with scarves, ribbons, ect will protect the handles from wear & stains.


----------



## conrad18

Hi, everyone! I'm a huge lover of bag charms, and the great ladies over at the Selma thread directed me over here. &#128522; Right now I only have 2 charms, but would love to add more to my collection and wished MK came out with more options.


----------



## melbo

conrad18 said:


> View attachment 2939816
> View attachment 2939817
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone! I'm a huge lover of bag charms, and the great ladies over at the Selma thread directed me over here. &#128522; Right now I only have 2 charms, but would love to add more to my collection and wished MK came out with more options.



I love!


----------



## cdtracing

conrad18 said:


> View attachment 2939816
> View attachment 2939817
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone! I'm a huge lover of bag charms, and the great ladies over at the Selma thread directed me over here. &#128522; Right now I only have 2 charms, but would love to add more to my collection and wished MK came out with more options.



Conrad18...if you go back through the thread & check out the pics, you'll see these ladies not only have several different bag charms but they also create their own.  It's a great way to recycle old jewelry!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Picked up this cutie for only a dollar!     He seems very happy he now has a home on my bag!


----------



## 2 stars

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up this cutie for only a dollar!     He seems very happy he now has a home on my bag!



Super pretty! &#128525;


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up this cutie for only a dollar!     He seems very happy he now has a home on my bag!



Movable arms?! So cute!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up this cutie for only a dollar!     He seems very happy he now has a home on my bag!



That's so adorable!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Thanks ladies,  I couldn't leave him!  Especially not for $1 Lol!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up this cutie for only a dollar!     He seems very happy he now has a home on my bag!



I have the same bear with brown crystals and a teal crystal belly! I love yours too! It looks great on your bag.


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have the same bear with brown crystals and a teal crystal belly! I love yours too! It looks great on your bag.



That sounds like a great color too.  Since it was marked down I guess I'm lucky I got 1.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up this cutie for only a dollar!     He seems very happy he now has a home on my bag!


Adorable! Love him!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here's a couple I just threw two of them together last night while watching TV.. Lousy photo. The second one has turquoise beads with silver doo dads and chains on it, and real Austrian crystals on both of them.. The first one is an old rhinestone necklace my Mother gave me years ago that broke, so what the heck! I put it together with a real pretty round Austrian crystal. That crystal has so much color in it. Wish you could see it! lol!  They look real pretty in the sunlight, adding lots of bling.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I just bought this one! Was only 3 dollars!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Here's a couple I just threw two of them together last night while watching TV.. Lousy photo. The second one has turquoise beads with silver doo dads and chains on it, and real Austrian crystals on both of them.. The first one is an old rhinestone necklace my Mother gave me years ago that broke, so what the heck! I put it together with a real pretty round Austrian crystal. That crystal has so much color in it. Wish you could see it! lol!  They look real pretty in the sunlight, adding lots of bling.



Love this!   &#128525;  I can just imagine how pretty it looks out in the light.   It's nice to be able to re purpose jewelry,  especially the ones that have meaning.   Enjoy them!


----------



## keishapie1973

I forgot I had this charm.....


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up this cutie for only a dollar!     He seems very happy he now has a home on my bag!



He must be happy because he looks so much better on the Miranda.
Oh his hands are movable?? For $1?? Wow......amazing!


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> I forgot I had this charm.....
> 
> View attachment 2940496



It's so cute!   I love heel charms and it matches perfectly!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I just bought this one! Was only 3 dollars!



Now, that is you, Cinthia!!  Love the shades!!


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> I forgot I had this charm.....
> 
> View attachment 2940496



I love the heel charm & it looks fantastic on Chili!!!  Hey, that would match my car!! LOL


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Now, that is you, Cinthia!!  Love the shades!!


I'll tell you something funny I do. I have a barette that is shades / sunglasses and I put it on the back of my head. In some areas we don't have to wear a helmet, so it looks like I am sitting backwards on the bike! LMAO!  I have fun with that! lol! I can imagine what people think who are driving behind us! lol! We have so much fun. Sometimes I lift husbands shirt up while we are riding and flash oncoming traffic! LMAO!! Yes, we are crazy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> I forgot I had this charm.....
> 
> View attachment 2940496


OMG!! That is sweet!!  I just LOVE it!


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> I love the heel charm & it looks fantastic on Chili!!!  Hey, that would match my car!! LOL







CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!! That is sweet!!  I just LOVE it!




Thank you. I bought this off eBay about a year ago for less than $10. [emoji2]


----------



## AuntJulie

CinthiaZ said:


> I just bought this one! Was only 3 dollars!




Love it!  Where did you buy it?


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I'll tell you something funny I do. I have a barette that is shades / sunglasses and I put it on the back of my head. In some areas we don't have to wear a helmet, so it looks like I am sitting backwards on the bike! LMAO!  I have fun with that! lol! I can imagine what people think who are driving behind us! lol! We have so much fun. Sometimes I lift husbands shirt up while we are riding and flash oncoming traffic! LMAO!! Yes, we are crazy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

AuntJulie said:


> Love it!  Where did you buy it?


Where else? ebay! lol!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

My dd picked up a black MK furball for me tonight while in Dillards for only $13.00. I have furballs in every color but never found a black one So I'm super happy! I love that it has silver hardware and is freakishly BIG and FULL. Most furballs by MK look a little SAD.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My dd picked up a black MK furball for me tonight while in Dillards for only $13.00. I have furballs in every color but never found a black one So I'm super happy! I love that it has silver hardware and is freakishly BIG and FULL. Most furballs by MK look a little SAD.



Oh, Baglady!  That looks killer on your Frankie Mesh!!  And $13 is a great price for an MK furball!!  I love those!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> Oh, Baglady!  That looks killer on your Frankie Mesh!!  And $13 is a great price for an MK furball!!  I love those!



Thanks! My daughter is a great kid, she said that she didn't see a black one in my box of furball purse charms so she went ahead and bought it anyway. I'm glad she did because its HUGE. Its the biggest one I have seen by MK so far...BTW, one of our Dillards store associates emails MK directly once a week and I told her to add to the list-PURSECHARMS! She said she would let them know. I love doo-dads and thingamabobs, always have.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> My dd picked up a black MK furball for me tonight while in Dillards for only $13.00. I have furballs in every color but never found a black one So I'm super happy! I love that it has silver hardware and is freakishly BIG and FULL. Most furballs by MK look a little SAD.



Cute! Would love to have a ginormous fur ball like yours!


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Thanks! My daughter is a great kid, she said that she didn't see a black one in my box of furball purse charms so she went ahead and bought it anyway. I'm glad she did because its HUGE. Its the biggest one I have seen by MK so far...BTW, one of our Dillards store associates emails MK directly once a week and I told her to add to the list-PURSECHARMS! She said she would let them know. I love doo-dads and thingamabobs, always have.



Ask your SA if she will put in a request for Emerald Green Croc embossed leather bags, too. please!!! 

And your daughter is one special girl!!  Y'all lucked up on finding a nice big fluffy one.  Most of them were smaller.  I loved the colors of them & wish he would do them again!!


----------



## 2 stars

Black selma swh with a pink bow I bought at one of my daughters last cheer competitions.


----------



## melbo

2 stars said:


> Black selma swh with a pink bow I bought at one of my daughters last cheer competitions.



Love the contrast!


----------



## cdtracing

2 stars said:


> Black selma swh with a pink bow I bought at one of my daughters last cheer competitions.



That's a great idea.  They're always selling cute decorated bows at cheer competitions & such!


----------



## myluvofbags

2 stars said:


> Black selma swh with a pink bow I bought at one of my daughters last cheer competitions.



That looks good.   A nice pop of color!


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> Black selma swh with a pink bow I bought at one of my daughters last cheer competitions.




Where do you find black Selma with silver?!


----------



## 2 stars

melbo said:


> Love the contrast!



Thank you! Pink is my favorite color so I throw it on everything I can. LOL



cdtracing said:


> That's a great idea.  They're always selling cute decorated bows at cheer competitions & such!



Yes they are. There's tables full of them at every competition.



myluvofbags said:


> That looks good.   A nice pop of color!



Thank you! 



paula3boys said:


> Where do you find black Selma with silver?!



Bought it from VonMaur last fall.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

I have the large selma, Sapphire blue/black color block. I chose it cause my birthdays in September and that's month color


----------



## cdtracing

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I have the large selma, Sapphire blue/black color block. I chose it cause my birthdays in September and that's month color



Do you decorate your bag with charms, bows, scarves, ect?  Would love to see pictures if you do.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

You know this particular bag, I haven't found anything :/ I do have a faux fur pom I use for my Kate spade black wesselley (sp) I can post pictures of my selma in a bit.... I need ideas!


----------



## CinthiaZ

lotusflowerbaum said:


> You know this particular bag, I haven't found anything :/ I do have a faux fur pom I use for my Kate spade black wesselley (sp) I can post pictures of my selma in a bit.... I need ideas!


Selmas definately need some kind of personal charms on them to make them look different than everyone elses'. There are so many of them out there. I see them everywhere! A unique charm would really help it to stand out from the rest. I am thinking feathers, fringe, anything! Just do something! If I see one more Selma, I am going to burst into flames! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

lotusflowerbaum said:


> You know this particular bag, I haven't found anything :/ I do have a faux fur pom I use for my Kate spade black wesselley (sp) I can post pictures of my selma in a bit.... I need ideas!



That's what this thread is all about.  Some of these ladies even make their own bag charms!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Selmas definately need some kind of personal charms on them to make them look different than everyone elses'. There are so many of them out there. I see them everywhere! A unique charm would really help it to stand out from the rest. I am thinking feathers, fringe, anything! Just do something! If I see one more Selma, I am going to burst into flames! lol!



I've been very bad today.  I ordered 5 fur pom pom charms for my bags.  Royal Blue for my Sapphire Selma, Grey & black for my other 2 Selma's & my other black bags, Natural Crystal fox for my Dark Dune Hamilton, & red for my Dillon.  I loved the MK fur poms but they sold out before I could get one.  And it looks like they're sold out at the retail stores here as well.  I've seen 1 or 2 on Ebay but because they sold out so fast, sellers who have a couple have marked up the price.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> I've been very bad today.  I ordered 5 fur pom pom charms for my bags.  Royal Blue for my Sapphire Selma, Grey & black for my other 2 Selma's & my other black bags, Natural Crystal fox for my Dark Dune Hamilton, & red for my Dillon.  I loved the MK fur poms but they sold out before I could get one.  And it looks like they're sold out at the retail stores here as well.  I've seen 1 or 2 on Ebay but because they sold out so fast, sellers who have a couple have marked up the price.



Omg, I've been meaning to do this.. But want some nice soft ones. I wanna see pics when they arrive!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Omg, I've been meaning to do this.. But want some nice soft ones. I wanna see pics when they arrive!



I sure will.  These are made in Greece so it may take a little while for them to get here.  I can't wait to feel them.  I want real soft ones too so I will definitely post pics & give an opinion of them.  If I really like them, I'll probably order a couple more!  I didn't want the ones from China or Korea.  You don't know what type of fur they use.  I've read where they will claim it's such & such fur & it wound up being dog fur.  That's a NO GO for me!!  I've also been on Ebay looking at crystal shoe charms.  I may not be able to wear the sky high heels anymore but that doesn't mean my purses can't!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> I sure will.  These are made in Greece so it may take a little while for them to get here.  I can't wait to feel them.  I want real soft ones too so I will definitely post pic & give an opinion of them.  If I really like them, I'll probably order a couple more!  I didn't want the ones from China or Korea.  You don't know what type of fur they use.  I've read where they will claim it's such & such fur & it wound up being dog fur.  That's a NO GO for me!!



Eww totally agree with you! Let me know cuz if you like cuz i might get a couple. Lol my silly phone cut out some of my sentence.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I've been very bad today.  I ordered 5 fur pom pom charms for my bags.  Royal Blue for my Sapphire Selma, Grey & black for my other 2 Selma's & my other black bags, Natural Crystal fox for my Dark Dune Hamilton, & red for my Dillon.  I loved the MK fur poms but they sold out before I could get one.  And it looks like they're sold out at the retail stores here as well.  I've seen 1 or 2 on Ebay but because they sold out so fast, sellers who have a couple have marked up the price.


COOL!  Post pics with them on the bags when you get them! Charms are so much fun! They add your own special touch to your bags. Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I sure will.  These are made in Greece so it may take a little while for them to get here.  I can't wait to feel them.  I want real soft ones too so I will definitely post pics & give an opinion of them.  If I really like them, I'll probably order a couple more!  I didn't want the ones from China or Korea.  You don't know what type of fur they use.  I've read where they will claim it's such & such fur & it wound up being dog fur.  That's a NO GO for me!!  I've also been on Ebay looking at crystal shoe charms.  I may not be able to wear the sky high heels anymore but that doesn't mean my purses can't!


Lol!! That right! Our purses can still wear heels! lol! That is awful about Chinese using dog fur?? OMG!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Lol!! That right! Our purses can still wear heels! lol! That is awful about Chinese using dog fur?? OMG!



Well...What do you expect.  Some in China & Korea consider dog meat a delicacy as well as some in Indonesia.  Not me!!!  I don't eat dog & I'm not wearing one either!!  :censor:


----------



## coivcte

cdtracing said:


> Well...What do you expect.  Some in China & Korea consider dog meat a delicacy as well as some in Indonesia.  Not me!!!  I don't eat dog & I'm not wearing one either!!  :censor:



Not sure about using dog fur but I know it is illegal to eat dog meat in China and Korea.


----------



## cdtracing

coivcte said:


> Not sure about using dog fur but I know it is illegal to eat dog meat in China and Korea.



Might be illegal but they still do it.  There has become a large dog meat trade in certain parts of the world.  There are a number of animal rights groups that are trying to put a stop to it.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I looked down at my lap at my 3 yr old "furbaby" napping when I read this dogeating/fur wearing conversation, I told her I would never eat her or wear her fur no matter how beautiful and soft it is LOL! She opened one eye and rolled over so I could scratch her fat little belly. I prefer my meat from the grocery store. Not roaming through the trash in some alleyway before its bashed in the head and served up with rice. That's awful.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I looked down at my lap at my 3 yr old "furbaby" napping when I read this dogeating/fur wearing conversation, I told her I would never eat her or wear her fur no matter how beautiful and soft it is LOL! She opened one eye and rolled over so I could scratch her fat little belly. I prefer my meat from the grocery store. Not roaming through the trash in some alleyway before its bashed in the head and served up with rice. That's awful.



Any pet of mine will NEVER be food. A friend was cleaning out her fish tank and she read somewhere that goldfish murk up the water so she tossed it in the trash. I saw red! I almost lost it. Couldn't believe someone could do that. Seriously though, I grew up watching 101 dalmatians. Cruella will always be evil, not fashionable! 
On a side note, has anyone scratched their leather accidently with these bag charms?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Nope, I always run my fingers along the sides, edges etc... if anything feels sharp I take my nail buffer to it, just try not to knock off stones and such and go SLOW. This works on metal and plastic. I put charms on my hammie traveler and you know what that leather is like. Your fingers will tell you where a problem spot is located.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Nope, I always run my fingers along the sides, edges etc... if anything feels sharp I take my nail buffer to it, just try not to knock off stones and such and go SLOW. This works on metal and plastic. I put charms on my hammie traveler and you know what that leather is like. Your fingers will tell you where a problem spot is located.



Thanks for the tip!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I put that bunny on while walking in parking lots. I feel sorry for the person who attemps to grab me or my bag. In my state they are perfectly legal because its not metal. The metal has been outlawed in some states. I have every right to protect myself if I feel threatened, so do my girls. A youtube video even shows you "soft tissue" contact use, like the thigh, eye, groin, throat, face etc LOL!  I would not want to be stabbed with this thing ANYWHERE!



I can't find the bunny ones only these


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I looked down at my lap at my 3 yr old "furbaby" napping when I read this dogeating/fur wearing conversation, I told her I would never eat her or wear her fur no matter how beautiful and soft it is LOL! She opened one eye and rolled over so I could scratch her fat little belly. I prefer my meat from the grocery store. Not roaming through the trash in some alleyway before its bashed in the head and served up with rice. That's awful.





melbo said:


> Any pet of mine will NEVER be food. A friend was cleaning out her fish tank and she read somewhere that goldfish murk up the water so she tossed it in the trash. I saw red! I almost lost it. Couldn't believe someone could do that. Seriously though, I grew up watching 101 dalmatians. Cruella will always be evil, not fashionable!
> On a side note, has anyone scratched their leather accidently with these bag charms?



I love animals, especially dogs.  I cannot even wrap my head around making one a meal.   I read an article about the Chinese fur trade about 3 yrs ago & it talked about how they would use dog fur to make coats, collars, cuffs, ect & claim it's raccoon or fox or some other fur & ship these items overseas.  It went into depth about seizing some of these suspected illegal shipments here in the US & having DNA testing of some sort on the fur & it was found to be canine.   The article warned about buying fur from Asia.  I also read an article last year about the dog meat trade that is going on in Asia.  I've signed several petitions from animal groups trying to stop this trade.  I just don't understand this practice.   I have 2 grown Rottweilers & am currently fostering 2 Rottweiler puppies that were rescued from a high kill shelter.  

Now I do own a fur collar & two fur hats but they came from Russia & were bought in the 80's.  I researched the pom pom charms & chose the ones from Greece.  There are hundreds of ones from China & Korea on Ebay.  I'll pass on them because I don't trust them.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Nope, I always run my fingers along the sides, edges etc... if anything feels sharp I take my nail buffer to it, just try not to knock off stones and such and go SLOW. This works on metal and plastic. I put charms on my hammie traveler and you know what that leather is like. Your fingers will tell you where a problem spot is located.



That's a great tip, Baglady!!   I've also ordered a couple of high heel shoe charms & a couple of other crystal charms.  I'll be sure to check them out like you said & use my buffer before I put them on a bag!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Mine looks extremely similar to this one, its a cat. My daughter says that ours are cats, so my mistake. It looks like a pink bunny, I swear LOL!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Mine looks extremely similar to this one, its a cat. My daughter says that ours are cats, so my mistake. It looks like a pink bunny, I swear LOL!



Hmm I think I might have seen one or two that looked like that. I will browse again. Thanks!


----------



## keishapie1973

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Mine looks extremely similar to this one, its a cat. My daughter says that ours are cats, so my mistake. It looks like a pink bunny, I swear LOL!



Thanks!!! I'm going to look into these......


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I have mace but it would be my luck the wind would blow it into my face and the jerk would just laugh and "walk" away with my purse LOL!! It would be youtube worthy!! Me screaming on the ground? I would rather be able to stab and run!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Any pet of mine will NEVER be food. A friend was cleaning out her fish tank and she read somewhere that goldfish murk up the water so she tossed it in the trash. I saw red! I almost lost it. Couldn't believe someone could do that. Seriously though, I grew up watching 101 dalmatians. Cruella will always be evil, not fashionable!
> On a side note, has anyone scratched their leather accidently with these bag charms?


Melbo, I have always only had regular leather bags. I have never experienced much scratching on regular leather or had any issues from the charms. What they do to saffiano, I have no clue, but they do not hurt regular leather bags at all. Regular leather is quite tough and easily buffed and taken care of.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Melbo, I have always only had regular leather bags. I have never experienced much scratching on regular leather or had any issues from the charms. What they do to saffiano, I have no clue, but they do not hurt regular leather bags at all. Regular leather is quite tough and easily buffed and taken care of.



Sweet! I think I've held off blinging out my purse because of this concern. I want to try doing what you did to yours. Hopefully it will look as good &#128522;


----------



## Lipglossjunky73

CinthiaZ said:


> Funny you should ask!  I not only like to add charms , but I like to add chains as well! As in CHAIN STRAPS! I think they look so pretty on the bags and they make great replacement straps if you ever lose one, plus they are interchangeable and you can use the on any one of your bags. You know I don't like gold, so this one is a bag I gave to my sister and I knew she would want a longer strap, so check this out! Plus when you are not using it, it adds a nice bit of bling to the bag, just hanging there! Look how it brings out the gold hardware and buckles on the bag.
> 
> In the two other pics are charms that I made myself for some extra bling and added them to bags. Mind you, all of these were gifts, because I only do silver, but I have put a silver chain strap on my black and silver Naomi bag, and it looks fabulous Daahling!




Did you make those angel wings? I love them!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Lipglossjunky73 said:


> Did you make those angel wings? I love them!


Yes, I did! Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

I'm so impatient!!  I can't wait for the fur ball charms & the shoe charms that I ordered for my bags to get here!!  It will be at least 2 weeks before the fur ball charms get here so I'm hoping the shoe charms will get here by next week.  Sometimes, overseas shipping takes just too FREAKING LONG!!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I'm so impatient!!  I can't wait for the fur ball charms & the shoe charms that I ordered for my bags to get here!!  It will be at least 2 weeks before the fur ball charms get here so I'm hoping the shoe charms will get here by next week.  Sometimes, overseas shipping takes just too FREAKING LONG!!



Ooh,  can't wait too.  I want to see the shoe charms!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Ooh,  can't wait too.  I want to see the shoe charms!



I've received notification that they have shipped now I just have to play the waiting game.  Patience is not my strong suit! LOL


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> I'm so impatient!!  I can't wait for the fur ball charms & the shoe charms that I ordered for my bags to get here!!  It will be at least 2 weeks before the fur ball charms get here so I'm hoping the shoe charms will get here by next week.  Sometimes, overseas shipping takes just too FREAKING LONG!!



Lol, I'm waiting for your feedback! I went to H&M and found some little  furballs for $4.99 plus tax. I decided to wait a tad bit longer.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Lol, I'm waiting for your feedback! I went to H&M and found some little  furballs for $4.99 plus tax. I decided to wait a tad bit longer.



I'm hoping these are going to be big & fluffy!!  The one thing I liked about these was I had the choice of ghw or shw.  If these turn out as I hope, I'll probably order more colors.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> I'm hoping these are going to be big & fluffy!!  The one thing I liked about these was I had the choice of ghw or shw.  If these turn out as I hope, I'll probably order more colors.



Whaaat!? That is soo cool! I hope you get them soon!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Ooh,  can't wait too.  I want to see the shoe charms!



I've got 3 shoe charms, a leopard head, a leopard charm, a heart charm, & a perfume bottle charm all with crystals coming.  I hope they get here soon.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I've got 3 shoe charms, a leopard head, a leopard charm, a heart charm, & a perfume bottle charm all with crystals coming.  I hope they get here soon.



Lol, you went to town on those charms!   I'm curious to see the perfume bottle one too.  Crystals always makes things pretty.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> lol, you went to town on those charms!   I'm curious to see the perfume bottle one too.  Crystals always makes things pretty.



+1!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Lol, you went to town on those charms!   I'm curious to see the perfume bottle one too.  Crystals always makes things pretty.



I figured I'd get more than one since I had free shipping. LOL


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> I figured I'd get more than one since I had free shipping. LOL



Ahh yes. Free shipping always sweetens the deal &#128077;&#128178;


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Ahh yes. Free shipping always sweetens the deal &#128077;&#128178;



You betcha!!


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> Lol, you went to town on those charms!   I'm curious to see the perfume bottle one too.  Crystals always makes things pretty.



You can find seller on Ebay that sells them all I.e. the high heel charm in different colours, perfume charms and more with free shipping from China.


----------



## cdtracing

coivcte said:


> You can find seller on Ebay that sells them all I.e. the high heel charm in different colours, perfume charms and more with free shipping from China.



Yep.  That's where I found them.  I got notification the perfume bottle has shipped.  I'm pretty sure it will come in last since the others shipped last week.  These come from China.  The pom poms are coming from Greece.  It will take them about 15 days to reach the US so I'm hoping I'll get them by the 21st or so.


----------



## cdtracing

They're here!!!    Really nice & fluffy.  They're pretty large pom poms, too.  I got Royal Blue & Black in dyed Raccoon & dyed Red , dyed Grey, & & Natural Crystal in Fox.  Here's some photos.   I don't think I like the Grey with my Grey Croc Embossed Selma.  I think it would look better on a Pearl Grey purse so I may have to buy one in that color.  I like the Crystal Fox with my Dark Dune N/S Hamilton but I'm not crazy about the color of the strap.  The strap blends better with my Luggage Hamilton.  I may decide to change the strap with a chain so it will look better with the Dark Dune.  It looks really good with the Sand Python, too.  These pom poms are about the size of a baseball with a couple of them a little larger.  The fur is nice & thick.  I think I may go back & get the Silver Fox to go with the Grey Croc Embossed.  Haven't decided yet!  Here's some pics.


----------



## cdtracing

These got here Tuesday but I wasn't able to resize the pics til today for posting.  Shipping was faster than I thought it was going to be!!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> They're here!!!    Really nice & fluffy.  They're pretty large pom poms, too.  I got Royal Blue & Black in dyed Raccoon & dyed Red , dyed Grey, & & Natural Crystal in Fox.  Here's some photos.   I don't think I like the Grey with my Grey Croc Embossed Selma.  I think it would look better on a Pearl Grey purse so I may have to buy one in that color.  I like the Crystal Fox with my Dark Dune N/S Hamilton but I'm not crazy about the color of the strap.  The strap blends better with my Luggage Hamilton.  I may decide to change the strap with a chain so it will look better with the Dark Dune.  It looks really good with the Sand Python, too.  These pom poms are about the size of a baseball with a couple of them a little larger.  The fur is nice & thick.  I think I may go back & get the Silver Fox to go with the Grey Croc Embossed.  Haven't decided yet!  Here's some pics.



Omg! I need the link! They are just what I need! 







cdtracing said:


> These got here Tuesday but I wasn't able to resize the pics til today for posting.  Shipping was faster than I thought it was going to be!!


----------



## cdtracing

Melbo....here's the link.  He's on Ebay....  kastorianfurs

http://www.ebay.com/itm/33147404061...49&var=540646742468&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

These are very well made.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Melbo....here's the link.  He's on Ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/33147404061...49&var=540646742468&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> These are very well made.



Thank you for your review and pictures. I'm totally sold. Everything looks like it's good quality and the fluff is amazing.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Thank you for your review and pictures. I'm totally sold. Everything looks like it's good quality and the fluff is amazing.



They're larger than I thought they would be.  I now have to buy a Pale Grey purse to go with the Grey Pom Charm.  LOL  Any excuse to buy a new bag. LOL


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> They're larger than I thought they would be.  I now have to buy a Pale Grey purse to go with the Grey Pom Charm.  LOL  Any excuse to buy a new bag. LOL



Lol, do it!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> They're here!!!    Really nice & fluffy.  They're pretty large pom poms, too.  I got Royal Blue & Black in dyed Raccoon & dyed Red , dyed Grey, & & Natural Crystal in Fox.  Here's some photos.   I don't think I like the Grey with my Grey Croc Embossed Selma.  I think it would look better on a Pearl Grey purse so I may have to buy one in that color.  I like the Crystal Fox with my Dark Dune N/S Hamilton but I'm not crazy about the color of the strap.  The strap blends better with my Luggage Hamilton.  I may decide to change the strap with a chain so it will look better with the Dark Dune.  It looks really good with the Sand Python, too.  These pom poms are about the size of a baseball with a couple of them a little larger.  The fur is nice & thick.  I think I may go back & get the Silver Fox to go with the Grey Croc Embossed.  Haven't decided yet!  Here's some pics.


Sweet! But you ought to put the red one on the black bag and the black one on the red bag, just for contrast. Know what I mean?? Those are really nice!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> They're larger than I thought they would be.  I now have to buy a Pale Grey purse to go with the Grey Pom Charm.  LOL  Any excuse to buy a new bag. LOL


Actually, grey looks awesome on red! I always wear grey and red together. Put it on your red Dillion!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Actually, grey looks awesome on red! I always wear grey and red together. Put it on your red Dillion!



Great idea!!  I haven't thought of that!! LOL...


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> These got here Tuesday but I wasn't able to resize the pics til today for posting.  Shipping was faster than I thought it was going to be!!




Thank you so much for sharing. Gotta get one (or more). Super cute


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> They're here!!!    Really nice & fluffy.  They're pretty large pom poms, too.  I got Royal Blue & Black in dyed Raccoon & dyed Red , dyed Grey, & & Natural Crystal in Fox.  Here's some photos.   I don't think I like the Grey with my Grey Croc Embossed Selma.  I think it would look better on a Pearl Grey purse so I may have to buy one in that color.  I like the Crystal Fox with my Dark Dune N/S Hamilton but I'm not crazy about the color of the strap.  The strap blends better with my Luggage Hamilton.  I may decide to change the strap with a chain so it will look better with the Dark Dune.  It looks really good with the Sand Python, too.  These pom poms are about the size of a baseball with a couple of them a little larger.  The fur is nice & thick.  I think I may go back & get the Silver Fox to go with the Grey Croc Embossed.  Haven't decided yet!  Here's some pics.



They are adorable!   Super fluffy.   I love all of them,  especially the red.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

cdtracing said:


> Great idea!!  I haven't thought of that!! LOL...



I love 'em!! Furballs are so much fun. The kid in us is alive and kicking and that's allright by me. Just beautiful. You are going to get stopped a million times with folks touching and asking questions. I hope you plan to carry the web info on where you got them because that will be the 1st question LOL!


----------



## melbo

Omg, check these out! Super adorable!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Omg, check these out! Super adorable!



Too cute!   Where did you find these?


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Too cute!   Where did you find these?



Ebay and Amazon! Prices vary on both sites so I'll have to compare. Here's a bunny.. So adorbs! 

-http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00PE...l+keychain&dpPl=1&dpID=51zQX+obfKL&ref=plSrch

-http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00TY...C_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=fur+ball+keychain

-http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=191553163284&alt=web
- http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00SB...&dpID=416YUtlHHrL&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SX200_QL40
(here's the smiley bear... Not sure why they would have a grumpy one, lol)


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Omg, check these out! Super adorable!




OMG! I love those kitty cats!! Darling!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Ebay and Amazon! Prices vary on both sites so I'll have to compare. Here's a bunny.. So adorbs!
> 
> -http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00PE...l+keychain&dpPl=1&dpID=51zQX+obfKL&ref=plSrch
> 
> -http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00TY...C_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=fur+ball+keychain
> 
> -http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=191553163284&alt=web
> - http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00SB...&dpID=416YUtlHHrL&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SX200_QL40
> (here's the smiley bear... Not sure why they would have a grumpy one, lol)



Thanks!   Yes, I would pick the smiley bear over the grumpy bear!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks!   Yes, I would pick the smiley bear over the grumpy bear!



Looks like the legs are movable. Totally cute. Not sure how everything is put together. I would buy but I think my daughter would steal it and I want it for mee. I can't say no. She's my heart.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Looks like the legs are movable. Totally cute. Not sure how everything is put together. I would buy but I think my daughter would steal it and I want it for mee. I can't say no. She's my heart.



Omg, the bear is so adorable and huge!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Looks like the legs are movable. Totally cute. Not sure how everything is put together. I would buy but I think my daughter would steal it and I want it for mee. I can't say no. She's my heart.


 



Dang! That thing is HUGE!! Hope it doesn't over power the bag?? Do they have smaller ones? How big is the kitty cat one??


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Dang! That thing is HUGE!! Hope it doesn't over power the bag?? Do they have smaller ones? How big is the kitty cat one??


I don't have the dimensions of the kitty/Fox but I asked. Just waiting for a reply. Here are some pics a customer took. 






myluvofbags said:


> Omg, the bear is so adorable and huge!



The bear including the Pom Pom is 6.3"! It would go really well on a tall bag, lol.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

A leather bear sitting on a furball? I want one now! Dang purse forum!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Dang! How big is the kitty cat one??


Someone got back to me and it's about 10cm from ear to bottom.


----------



## cdtracing

I got some of the Swarovski crystal bag charms in.  I'm still waiting for the Leopard face charm, the perfume bottle charm & the red high heel charm to come in.  I love the blue shoe & can't wait to see the red one.  The black shoe is a lot bigger than I thought it would be but as the saying goes....Go Big or Go Home!  LOL


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I got some of the Swarovski crystal bag charms in.  I'm still waiting for the Leopard face charm, the perfume bottle charm & the red high heel charm to come in.  I love the blue shoe & can't wait to see the red one.  The black shoe is a lot bigger than I thought it would be but as the saying goes....Go Big or Go Home!  LOL



Soo pretty!   Love the blue and black shoes!   The black looks perfect against your bag with the fur ball.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> I got some of the Swarovski crystal bag charms in.  I'm still waiting for the Leopard face charm, the perfume bottle charm & the red high heel charm to come in.  I love the blue shoe & can't wait to see the red one.  The black shoe is a lot bigger than I thought it would be but as the saying goes....Go Big or Go Home!  LOL



Love the blue shoe! I have the heart charm and love how bright it looks &#128522;


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Soo pretty!   Love the blue and black shoes!   The black looks perfect against your bag with the fur ball.



Thanks.  I've been carrying the Delancy with both those charms the past couple of days.  People want to touch the furball. LOL



melbo said:


> Love the blue shoe! I have the heart charm and love how bright it looks &#55357;&#56842;



The red one that's in transit is the same style, just different color.  Can't wait for it to get here!  I really love those shoe charms.  I've been looking at some that have crystals & a tuff of fur at the toe.  Now if I can find a 1911 pistol charm, I would be set!! LOL


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> I don't have the dimensions of the kitty/Fox but I asked. Just waiting for a reply. Here are some pics a customer took.
> View attachment 2965032
> 
> View attachment 2965033
> 
> 
> 
> The bear including the Pom Pom is 6.3"! It would go really well on a tall bag, lol.



And now you show me the fox pom poms.  Those are adorable!!!  The bears are, too!  Now I'm going to have to shop some more! LOL


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> And now you show me the fox pom poms.  Those are adorable!!!  The bears are, too!  Now I'm going to have to shop some more! LOL



Lol, I really want that white one.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Lol, I really want that white one.



That's the one I like, too.  Not really a pink girl, myself.


Wonder what one in a copper/bronze color would look like....hmmmm.


----------



## jasmin9zq

I actually make my own.... I have a rose gold MK bag but wanted to personalize my handbag more!!!


----------



## Sarah03

jasmin9zq said:


> I actually make my own.... I have a rose gold MK bag but wanted to personalize my handbag more!!!




Those are so cute!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jasmin9zq said:


> I actually make my own.... I have a rose gold MK bag but wanted to personalize my handbag more!!!


  VERY nice!


----------



## cdtracing

jasmin9zq said:


> I actually make my own.... I have a rose gold MK bag but wanted to personalize my handbag more!!!



Those really are cute!!  I'm going to have to start making my own, too.


----------



## jasmin9zq

thanks you all, I have become addicted!!! I'm going to have one for each and every purse soon.... lol


----------



## jasmin9zq

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> You already know I'm a little cray-cray when it comes to bag charms. I buy them, make them, dismantle old and new jewelry etc...clearance jewelry racks are my favorite, broken jewelry on clearance looks fantastic to me! I'm only thinking of the possibilities. I even made my own real rabbit furball charms like MK. I purchased rabbit furball scarves in every color for 1.00 each like 10 years ago  and forgot they were in a bag under the basement staircase. When MK introduced furball charms a lightbulb went off!! I made my own and they are bigger and fluffier too. People love them and tell me they look better than the MK fur charm.


 


me too , I'm soooooooooooooooooo addicted, I have a guy at the flea market that will save junk jewelry for me!!!! I'm so in love with Hobby Lobby , Michaels, and any other craft store that sells my supplies!!!


----------



## jasmin9zq

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2921472
> 
> Front
> View attachment 2921473
> 
> Back
> View attachment 2921475
> 
> Top
> 
> This is my first try and debating if I like or not


 
I love it gonna have to find a youtube video to learn how to do it!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Love the blue shoe! I have the heart charm and love how bright it looks &#128522;



You have the heart and I have a high heel shoe charm. My heel sole is louboutin red, can you say copyright infringement??? I bought it in a grocery store. Weird.  They also had the exact pointed heel charm cdtracing has but it felt like it would stab a hole in soft leather.


----------



## Cavaliermum

My new charm has arrived - so cute!


----------



## cdtracing

Cavaliermum said:


> My new charm has arrived - so cute!



That's so cute!!  Can you post a pic of it on a bag so we can judge how big it is?


----------



## myluvofbags

Cavaliermum said:


> My new charm has arrived - so cute!



Too cute!   Yes,  please post a pic with your bag if possible so we can see the size.


----------



## CinthiaZ

jasmin9zq said:


> I actually make my own.... I have a rose gold MK bag but wanted to personalize my handbag more!!!


VERY NICE!! I like making my own too! I often use broken jewelry beads and parts. Is fun!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Cavaliermum said:


> My new charm has arrived - so cute!


That is darling!


----------



## Cavaliermum

cdtracing said:


> That's so cute!!  Can you post a pic of it on a bag so we can judge how big it is?



It's on a medium selma


----------



## melbo

Cavaliermum said:


> It's on a medium selma



So adorbs! I didn't see one with the blue ears. Where'd you get yours?


----------



## keishapie1973

Cavaliermum said:


> It's on a medium selma



Very cute!!! Yes, I'd also like to know where you got this one.....


----------



## cdtracing

Cavaliermum said:


> It's on a medium selma



That looks so cool!!!!


----------



## Cavaliermum

melbo said:


> So adorbs! I didn't see one with the blue ears. Where'd you get yours?



I got it from ebay (uk).  Here is the link but the seller has increased the price to £99.99!!!  I paid £7.99 for it last week!  I guess they must be popular?

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/121634933166?txnId=1466586442002


----------



## cdtracing

Cavaliermum said:


> I got it from ebay (uk).  Here is the link but the seller has increased the price to £99.99!!!  I paid £7.99 for it last week!  I guess they must be popular?
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/121634933166?txnId=1466586442002



Wow!  That's a pretty steep price increase!  That's $152.48 in US dollars!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I just got 4 fur ball keychains from Amazon! I got black, white, baby pink, and purple. I wanted to get them all but I didn't want to go overboard haha. 

I'm going to give 2 to my mom for Mother's day, along with some Warriors gear (our favorite basketball team) and a purse hook! Will post pics when I get the fur balls..luckily have prime shipping so the black, pink, and white ones are coming on Saturday


----------



## yenaj

Cavaliermum said:


> I got it from ebay (uk).  Here is the link but the seller has increased the price to £99.99!!!  I paid £7.99 for it last week!  I guess they must be popular?
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/121634933166?txnId=1466586442002




That literally made me laugh out loud! 8 quid to 100 lol!! It's absolutely divine though, lucky lady!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Wow!  That's a pretty steep price increase!  That's $152.48 in US dollars!


I'd buy a whole bag first , for THAT price! lol! 150.00 for a charm?? NO WAY!! This is highway robbery, unless that fur is MINK! Even still,  I could buy an old used mink in a resale shop,for 25 bucks, and have 20 of them! lol!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Cavaliermum said:


> It's on a medium selma



This is soooooo cute!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Cavaliermum said:


> I got it from ebay (uk).  Here is the link but the seller has increased the price to £99.99!!!  I paid £7.99 for it last week!  I guess they must be popular?
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/121634933166?txnId=1466586442002



Good thing you got yours before the price jump!  That's way too steep for me, no matter how cute! LOL


----------



## keishapie1973

Cavaliermum said:


> I got it from ebay (uk).  Here is the link but the seller has increased the price to £99.99!!!  I paid £7.99 for it last week!  I guess they must be popular?
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/121634933166?txnId=1466586442002



Maybe it's a typo. An extra 9 was added. They are losing a lot of potential customers.....


----------



## ley2

Anyone knows if MK sells bag charm like the one attached to sutton? I thought they do.. but MK sales person said they dont..


----------



## yenaj

ley2 said:


> Anyone knows if MK sells bag charm like the one attached to sutton? I thought they do.. but MK sales person said they dont..




Check ebay


----------



## melbo

ley2 said:


> Anyone knows if MK sells bag charm like the one attached to sutton? I thought they do.. but MK sales person said they dont..






http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=151675229670&alt=web 




yenaj said:


> Check ebay



+1


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> I'd buy a whole bag first , for THAT price! lol! 150.00 for a charm?? NO WAY!! This is highway robbery, unless that fur is MINK! Even still,  I could buy an old used mink in a resale shop,for 25 bucks, and have 20 of them! lol!



You got that right!! Cut that old granny fur up LOL! Off topic but during winter Burlington coat factory does this donate a coat, get 20% off your total at checkout. Someone threw a beautiful fur coat in the box!! I was willing to trade my  northface jacket for that fur LOL! It was a flawless short swing coat in chocolate brown mink. My mom just kept staring at it, it was so funny.


----------



## yenaj

I just bought these for my dark dune and black Selmas


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> I just bought these for my dark dune and black Selmas
> 
> View attachment 2990005
> View attachment 2990006
> View attachment 2990007
> View attachment 2990008



Oooh I love all those!


----------



## cdtracing

yenaj said:


> I just bought these for my dark dune and black Selmas
> 
> View attachment 2990005
> View attachment 2990006
> View attachment 2990007
> View attachment 2990008



Those are awesome!!  Love the scarf.  I've been on the hunt for a silver perfume bottle charm.


----------



## yenaj

cdtracing said:


> Those are awesome!!  Love the scarf.  I've been on the hunt for a silver perfume bottle charm.




Thank you!

I had a look on ebay for you, are these any good?

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/141611420621?nav=SEARCH
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/131348269812?nav=SEARCH
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181571917093?nav=SEARCH


----------



## yenaj

melbo said:


> Oooh I love all those!




Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

yenaj said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I had a look on ebay for you, are these any good?
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/141611420621?nav=SEARCH
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/131348269812?nav=SEARCH
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/181571917093?nav=SEARCH



Those are great!  Thank you!!


----------



## yenaj

cdtracing said:


> Those are great!  Thank you!!




You're very welcome


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> I just bought these for my dark dune and black Selmas
> 
> View attachment 2990005
> View attachment 2990006
> View attachment 2990007
> View attachment 2990008




Yenaj where did u get this color furball!!!!! I just got white, black and pink in the mail today. Just added white to peanut messenger and can use her on my blossom too, but that furball you got is perfect for Ava and DD!!!


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Yenaj where did u get this color furball!!!!! I just got white, black and pink in the mail today. Just added white to peanut messenger and can use her on my blossom too, but that furball you got is perfect for Ava and DD!!!




Ebay! The listing said sold out but I was so desperate for it I messaged the seller asking if they were going to restock. Luckily they had one more left but couldn't confirm that they were going to restock. 

They're a UK seller but here is the link anyway just in case they get it back. It's cute isn't it!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221757928035

Oh, my order for the pink and blue scarf got cancelled because the seller had sold out, so I got this instead. I actually prefer it, I think it'll go with my DD and black Selmas too. 






What do you think?


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Ebay! The listing said sold out but I was so desperate for it I messaged the seller asking if they were going to restock. Luckily they had one more left but couldn't confirm that they were going to restock.
> 
> They're a UK seller but here is the link anyway just in case they get it back. It's cute isn't it!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221757928035
> 
> Oh, my order for the pink and blue scarf got cancelled because the seller had sold out, so I got this instead. I actually prefer it, I think it'll go with my DD and black Selmas too.
> 
> View attachment 2990547
> View attachment 2990548
> View attachment 2990549
> 
> 
> What do you think?



I'm going to message the seller too haha

This scarf is so much prettier. Good choice! I think this would also match blossom perfectly once you get one


----------



## yenaj

My furball came!


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> My furball came!
> View attachment 2991772



Oh wow love your fur ball! Where did it come from?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

yenaj said:


> My furball came!
> View attachment 2991772



It makes me smile I love it! The color, the style, the furball- everything about your bag is kinda perfect and very ladylike LOL!! I see everyone wearing their furballs for summer now and at first I thought my furballs were too "wintery" to use so I boxed them up but you have inspired me to pull them back out. I think they are fun and a conversation starter for sure. My mom was carrying her JJ Winters super long fringe handbag the other day and I asked her if suede was really appropriate for summer and she said "they never stopped making suede summer sandals so why the hell not"?? She has like 5 of them and shes very boho chic- peasant tops, beaded necklaces, beautiful silver jewelry, you know the type? You gotta love her old age honesty, she cracks me up!


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh wow love your fur ball! Where did it come from?




Thank you, it's from ebay! I got the last one though  they're a UK seller and they may restock so I'll message you the link



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> It makes me smile I love it! The color, the style, the furball- everything about your bag is kinda perfect and very ladylike LOL!! I see everyone wearing their furballs for summer now and at first I thought my furballs were too "wintery" to use so I boxed them up but you have inspired me to pull them back out. I think they are fun and a conversation starter for sure. My mom was carrying her JJ Winters super long fringe handbag the other day and I asked her if suede was really appropriate for summer and she said "they never stopped making suede summer sandals so why the hell not"?? She has like 5 of them and shes very boho chic- peasant tops, beaded necklaces, beautiful silver jewelry, you know the type? You gotta love her old age honesty, she cracks me up!




Thanks so much! Hahaha your mum just does what she wants doesn't she, I love it! I'm like that with light colours, I'll wear them all year round lol. Definitely bring out your furballs, I'd love to see


----------



## keishapie1973

yenaj said:


> My furball came!
> View attachment 2991772




Perfect color match. It looks amazing!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## yenaj

keishapie1973 said:


> Perfect color match. It looks amazing!!!! [emoji3]




Thank you!! I'm even more obsessed with my Ava now, if that's even possible haha!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

yenaj said:


> Thank you, it's from ebay! I got the last one though  they're a UK seller and they may restock so I'll message you the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! Hahaha your mum just does what she wants doesn't she, I love it! I'm like that with light colours, I'll wear them all year round lol. Definitely bring out your furballs, I'd love to see



She's a fist pumping rule breaker and every lesson I've learned about being a strong fearless woman came from her. She does what she wants, when she wants to. With my dad she's a total pussycat though-lots of eyerolling when it comes to those two. Get a room please......LOL


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> It makes me smile I love it! The color, the style, the furball- everything about your bag is kinda perfect and very ladylike LOL!! I see everyone wearing their furballs for summer now and at first I thought my furballs were too "wintery" to use so I boxed them up but you have inspired me to pull them back out. I think they are fun and a conversation starter for sure. My mom was carrying her JJ Winters super long fringe handbag the other day and I asked her if suede was really appropriate for summer and she said "they never stopped making suede summer sandals so why the hell not"?? She has like 5 of them and shes very boho chic- peasant tops, beaded necklaces, beautiful silver jewelry, you know the type? You gotta love her old age honesty, she cracks me up!


Your mom is so right! Everyone here is walking around with suede fringe purses! I see lots of celebs walking around with a pom pom key chains, the ones that cost $500, lol. I'm like "yeeah I'll stick to buying mine on eBay" Hehe.


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> My furball came!
> View attachment 2991772



Love it! &#128159;&#128159;&#128159;
Please post the listing! I can search for similar listings using the link and I'm hoping I'll find one thru there.


----------



## yenaj

melbo said:


> Love it! [emoji738][emoji738][emoji738]
> Please post the listing! I can search for similar listings using the link and I'm hoping I'll find one thru there.



Thank you! I definitely posted it here maybe yesterday or the day before


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> Thank you! I definitely posted it here maybe yesterday or the day before



Omg, sorry! I've been out of the loop. No Internet since Saturday. I live in the boonies, so no data either.... Gaaah!


----------



## melbo

Omg, I just got my ginormous pom pom! It's sooo cute! The seller's in America and they're handmade with genuine Fox fur. It's so soft and fluffy! Her sizes range from 4.5-6.5"
Mine is around 5". I got it for a key chain, since I feel it's a little too big for a bag, (IMHO) but here's a comparison shot on a large Selma. 


Here's the link to her listing, in case anyone's interested. She has so many other ones, I think I might have to buy another because my daughter stole mine! 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261882668911&alt=web


----------



## cdtracing

I got one from this seller, too.  I wanted one to go with my Grey Croc Embossed Selma so I got a Silver Fox one.  Mine is 5", too.  I don't think it's too big.  I say Go Big or Go Home!! LOL


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Omg, I just got my ginormous pom pom! It's sooo cute! The seller's in America and they're handmade with genuine Fox fur. It's so soft and fluffy! Her sizes range from 4.5-6.5"
> Mine is around 5". I got it for a key chain, since I feel it's a little too big for a bag, (IMHO) but here's a comparison shot on a large Selma.
> View attachment 2993699
> 
> Here's the link to her listing, in case anyone's interested. She has so many other ones, I think I might have to buy another because my daughter stole mine!
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261882668911&alt=web



I don't think its too big, I love it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> Omg, I just got my ginormous pom pom! It's sooo cute! The seller's in America and they're handmade with genuine Fox fur. It's so soft and fluffy! Her sizes range from 4.5-6.5"
> Mine is around 5". I got it for a key chain, since I feel it's a little too big for a bag, (IMHO) but here's a comparison shot on a large Selma.
> View attachment 2993699
> 
> Here's the link to her listing, in case anyone's interested. She has so many other ones, I think I might have to buy another because my daughter stole mine!
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=261882668911&alt=web



I think it looks fine, seen quite a few that large actually lol But up to you, if you feel it's too much downsize...


----------



## melbo

HesitantShopper said:


> I think it looks fine, seen quite a few that large actually lol But up to you, if you feel it's too much downsize...



I've seen them too, but I wasn't able to find a sellee. She actually sent me the wrong size. I ordered one that was supposed to be 6.5", but it's all good. This one's not that big, I just like a little more subtle. I would use the little one over the big one. I love it on my key chain though.


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> I've seen them too, but I wasn't able to find a sellee. She actually sent me the wrong size. I ordered one that was supposed to be 6.5", but it's all good. This one's not that big, I just like a little more subtle. I would use the little one over the big one. I love it on my key chain though.



I understand, it is out there, super cute though! a perfect key chain.


----------



## smileydimples

Wheres the best to buy these furballs


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> Wheres the best to buy these furballs



Ebay and Amazon &#128521;


----------



## yenaj

Look what arrived today I love the blush pink stones in the perfume bottle!


----------



## TnC

yenaj said:


> Look what arrived today I love the blush pink stones in the perfume bottle!
> View attachment 3003720



That is so cute! They go beautifully together with blush!


----------



## BeachBagGal

yenaj said:


> Look what arrived today I love the blush pink stones in the perfume bottle!
> View attachment 3003720


Sooo cute!


----------



## yenaj

TnC said:


> That is so cute! They go beautifully together with blush!







BeachBagGal said:


> Sooo cute!




Thank you ladies!


----------



## HesitantShopper

yenaj said:


> Look what arrived today I love the blush pink stones in the perfume bottle!
> View attachment 3003720



VERY nice!


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Look what arrived today I love the blush pink stones in the perfume bottle!
> View attachment 3003720




Ahhh I'm dying this is soooo cute!!!! Perfect match!!!!!


----------



## coivcte

yenaj said:


> Look what arrived today I love the blush pink stones in the perfume bottle!
> View attachment 3003720



How many charms are there? Is it 3 different ones?
Any chance of another photo of the charms and bag from a distance.


----------



## topglamchic

yenaj, love it!!!  Where did you get it?  I absolutely love it!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

I got this color instead of the lavender one I ordered!!  I contacted the seller and hopefully she will send me the lavender one. She is letting me keep this one but I'm not sure what to put it on.. Maybe my black jet set tote? It is a bit TOO bright for me!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3006415
> 
> I got this color instead of the lavender one I ordered!!  I contacted the seller and hopefully she will send me the lavender one. She is letting me keep this one but I'm not sure what to put it on.. Maybe my black jet set tote? It is a bit TOO bright for me!



oh, that's to bad. Yes, it would flatter a black bag very well and not be overly bright?


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3006415
> 
> I got this color instead of the lavender one I ordered!!  I contacted the seller and hopefully she will send me the lavender one. She is letting me keep this one but I'm not sure what to put it on.. Maybe my black jet set tote? It is a bit TOO bright for me!



It's pretty and matches your nails perfectly!   Yes, try it on a darker neutral color like black or DD.  Hellooo...pinkalicious...lol!
Can't wait to see the lavender.


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> It's pretty and matches your nails perfectly!   Yes, try it on a darker neutral color like black or DD.  Hellooo...pinkalicious...lol!
> Can't wait to see the lavender.




Hahaha it does match my nails! Would it be too much on my raspberry? It won't stick out as much! the seller responded and she is sending me lavender[emoji1][emoji2]


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> Hahaha it does match my nails! Would it be too much on my raspberry? It won't stick out as much! the seller responded and she is sending me lavender[emoji1][emoji2]



I think it would look ok especially if you're concerned it's too bright,  it would look more muted against raspberry.   Not super bright.   Post pics of your lavender!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Using my red mk furball on my Fendi bucket today!!


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Using my red mk furball on my Fendi bucket today!!



Charm adds a great pop of color.   Must say, I love this bag.  The colors are beautiful!  Was not really into Fendi,  but now after seeing your bag I'll be looking into it!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

myluvofbags said:


> Charm adds a great pop of color.   Must say, I love this bag.  The colors are beautiful!  Was not really into Fendi,  but now after seeing your bag I'll be looking into it!



Thanks! This bag is super OLD but still makes me smile everytime I reach for it and buckets have come back in style again. I love it and will never sell it because IMO its a classic. The red furball really brings out the stripes.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Using my red mk furball on my Fendi bucket today!!


Sweet!


----------



## myluvofbags

I can't decide which charm to use,  lol!


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> I can't decide which charm to use,  lol!




Where did you get Eiffel Tower one?


----------



## melissatrv

I find with the square hardware near the handles instead of rings, bag charms simply do not work well on my MK bags.


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> Where did you get Eiffel Tower one?



I think that was from icing.


----------



## myluvofbags

melissatrv said:


> I find with the square hardware near the handles instead of rings, bag charms simply do not work well on my MK bags.



Yes,  with the square hardware I have a hard time getting them on and off among other things,  but I just adore having bag charms on all my bags.   I think I'll keep the Eiffel Tower on this bag and leave it on, lol.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> I can't decide which charm to use,  lol!


Love the butterfly! Sweet!


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> I can't decide which charm to use,  lol!


I think the butterfly looks cute with the beautiful miranda!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melissatrv said:


> I find with the square hardware near the handles instead of rings, bag charms simply do not work well on my MK bags.



If you live near a crafts store, pick up a pack of gold or silver ballchain. You usually find it on most keychains. They are about 5-6 inches long. Crafts stores sell them by the pack and they're only a couple of bucks per pack. When I want to use a bagcharm that has an issue like laying flat or the keyring size will not fit on the handle hardware, I just add a ballchain attachment. Super easy fix without removing anything off the bagcharm.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melissatrv said:


> I find with the square hardware near the handles instead of rings, bag charms simply do not work well on my MK bags.



I added an old pic for reference just in case-this was actually a cheapy necklace I bought for 2.00 and just removed the chain and added a ballchain.


----------



## lvmk

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I added an old pic for reference just in case-this was actually a cheapy necklace I bought for 2.00 and just removed the chain and added a ballchain.




I love that Hamilton! So chic!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

lvmk said:


> I love that Hamilton! So chic!



Thanks!


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I added an old pic for reference just in case-this was actually a cheapy necklace I bought for 2.00 and just removed the chain and added a ballchain.



Love this!   Thanks for the ideas,  I also use book binders at times.


----------



## sweetmaus

I love bag charms! I have a bunch from Asia that I just love to add to my Sophie.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Macy's has the Pom Pom charms available! People are selling them for crazy amounts


----------



## myluvofbags

jnfrmana said:


> I love bag charms! I have a bunch from Asia that I just love to add to my Sophie.



This is just too cute!


----------



## myluvofbags

jnfrmana said:


> I love bag charms! I have a bunch from Asia that I just love to add to my Sophie.



This is just so cute!


----------



## sammytheMUA

can i post a non mk bag with a mk bag charm on it?


----------



## myluvofbags

sammytheMUA said:


> can i post a non mk bag with a mk bag charm on it?



Love both,  your cute charm and bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

Picked up this MK pom pom.  It goes great with this bag and I think it will go great with dark dune and a few other colors.


----------



## CocoChannel

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up this MK pom pom.  It goes great with this bag and I think it will go great with dark dune and a few other colors.




I'm going to have to get one of these Pom Poms now for my bag...super cute!!![emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## myluvofbags

CocoChannel said:


> I'm going to have to get one of these Pom Poms now for my bag...super cute!!![emoji5]&#65039;



I have been seeing these everywhere and also thought,  super cute!   I got a cute purple one from my local swap meet that was only $9, so it was hard pulling the trigger on this one cost wise,  but I loved the color.


----------



## omri

melbo said:


> Ebay and Amazon! Prices vary on both sites so I'll have to compare. Here's a bunny.. So adorbs!
> 
> -http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00PE...l+keychain&dpPl=1&dpID=51zQX+obfKL&ref=plSrch
> 
> -http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00TY...C_SX110_SY165_QL70&keywords=fur+ball+keychain
> 
> -http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=191553163284&alt=web
> - http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00SB...&dpID=416YUtlHHrL&ref=plSrch&pi=AC_SX200_QL40
> (here's the smiley bear... Not sure why they would have a grumpy one, lol)



Thank you for a great idea.Finally get one.


----------



## cdtracing

sammytheMUA said:


> can i post a non mk bag with a mk bag charm on it?



That MK charm coordinates perfectly!!  What an awesome color match.  Love your bag!!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up this MK pom pom.  It goes great with this bag and I think it will go great with dark dune and a few other colors.



I love this brown color!!  I'm going to have to get one this color myself.  I love the furballs!!


----------



## TnC

omri said:


> Thank you for a great idea.Finally get one.



So cute! I was looking at one like this. Is this from eBay?


----------



## dgphoto

Love this thread! I've only recently discovered the joys of "accessorize yo bag" and am in love with tassels. Got these white and red ones from a fabulous Etsy seller for my Dooney.


----------



## omri

TnC said:


> So cute! I was looking at one like this. Is this from eBay?



No, it's from Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Artificial-Rh...F8&ref_=mp_s_a_1_3&sr=8-3&tag=thepurseblog-20 

Some colors with prime.


----------



## myluvofbags

dgphoto said:


> Love this thread! I've only recently discovered the joys of "accessorize yo bag" and am in love with tassels. Got these white and red ones from a fabulous Etsy seller for my Dooney.
> View attachment 3101219



Perfect match.   So cute.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I love this brown color!!  I'm going to have to get one this color myself.  I love the furballs!!



I know right, i love it.  I had to grab it even though it costs like 3 x what I paid for for my purple one.  I'm still wanting some of those shoe charms you have.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> I know right, i love it.  I had to grab it even though it costs like 3 x what I paid for for my purple one.  I'm still wanting some of those shoe charms you have.



Where did you find it?  The color is awesome!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Where did you find it?  The color is awesome!



It's a mk charm.   Paid $38 for it.  I wonder if macy's have them if it would be included in the sale.   Next chance I get I'm going to my local swap meet to check out other colors.   The purple one I got from there was like only $9.


----------



## Apelila

My Hamilton EW in luggage color with MK key fob I luv it this bag is going to be my companion for the whole Fall Season I'm over Summer


----------



## cdtracing

Apelila said:


> My Hamilton EW in luggage color with MK key fob I luv it this bag is going to be my companion for the whole Fall Season I'm over Summer



Luggage is a great color, especially in the soft leather.  Your bag is a beauty!  I have the outlet E/W Hamilton in luggage leather.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> It's a mk charm.   Paid $38 for it.  I wonder if macy's have them if it would be included in the sale.   Next chance I get I'm going to my local swap meet to check out other colors.   The purple one I got from there was like only $9.



We don't have swap meets here; wish we did.  I'm going to have to check out Macy's & some of the other stores to see if they have them again.  Last time I checked, they were out of the fur balls.


----------



## Apelila

cdtracing said:


> Luggage is a great color, especially in the soft leather.  Your bag is a beauty!  I have the outlet E/W Hamilton in luggage leather.


Thank you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Been enjoying reading this thread and ordered a few of my own, here is the first of many charms to come that arrived today woohoo! I love her on my Ava [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## myluvofbags

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Been enjoying reading this thread and ordered a few of my own, here is the first of many charms to come that arrived today woohoo! I love her on my Ava [emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103091



It's too adorable!  Can't wait to see the others.


----------



## ai.syabaniah

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Been enjoying reading this thread and ordered a few of my own, here is the first of many charms to come that arrived today woohoo! I love her on my Ava [emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103091



So cute..I want! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## myluvofbags

MK fur pom in Dusty Rose


----------



## Hollywood H

I just ordered this one here:
https://www.etsy.com/de/listing/204410091/suss-schlusselanhanger-mit-teddybar?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=bag%20charm&ref=sr_gallery_11#
Sometimes i need playful things. 

Now, i need a furry white pompom, a tassel and something with rhinestones.


----------



## myluvofbags

Hollywood H said:


> I just ordered this one here:
> https://www.etsy.com/de/listing/204...&ga_search_query=bag charm&ref=sr_gallery_11#
> Sometimes i need playful things.
> 
> Now, i need a furry white pompom, a tassel and something with rhinestones.



So cute,  really like the stars.


----------



## TnC

Hollywood H said:


> I just ordered this one here:
> https://www.etsy.com/de/listing/204...&ga_search_query=bag charm&ref=sr_gallery_11#
> Sometimes i need playful things.
> 
> Now, i need a furry white pompom, a tassel and something with rhinestones.



These are so cute!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Apelila said:


> My Hamilton EW in luggage color with MK key fob I luv it this bag is going to be my companion for the whole Fall Season I'm over Summer



what a great companion!



myluvofbags said:


> MK fur pom in Dusty Rose



super cute! just love DR trying to decide between it and Merlot for my bag lol


----------



## andral5

melbo said:


> Okay, this is just a rough draft. Will probably rearrange the bow again. I have a lot of excess ribbon I'm not sure what to do with. In the mean time, what do you think?



It's so lovely! Great idea, it makes the bag look so original!


----------



## Apelila

HesitantShopper said:


> what a great companion!
> 
> 
> 
> super cute! just love DR trying to decide between it and Merlot for my bag lol


Thank you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## andral5

Finished reading this thread. One of my faves, I love charms everywhere (jk), especially on bags. Ladies who are making your own, please post more pics of them. My DD makes some jewelry and I'm helping, and I ink we could come with some pretty bag charms ideas.


----------



## Hollywood H

My only bag charm at the moment:
http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=125524265
I need to order more...


----------



## andral5

Hollywood H said:


> My only bag charm at the moment:
> http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=125524265
> I need to order more...



Oh my!! I absolutely adore this one! Yesterday evening I was searching online for bag charms with my DD and this was one of my favorites! I even put it on my watch list. Cannot remember now if it was amazon or ebay though but it doesn't matter, it's there and I'm going to find it when I decide which ones to order. She liked the one with pink of course


----------



## Ellaryn

I loved reading this thread, you ladies are so creative! I think I'll be investing in some scarves/pompoms to accesorize my bags! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## neonbright

This is my little stash,  I have gotten 3 more in the last few days that is not in the pictures.  I added the lobster claw to the stars key fob/charm to clip it on my purses.


----------



## HesitantShopper

neonbright said:


> This is my little stash,  I have gotten 3 more in the last few days that is not in the pictures.  I added the lobster claw to the stars key fob/charm to clip it on my purses.



Nice collection! the lobster claw is a great idea! I admit to only having a few bobbles ... mainly Coach with some B&BW pocketbac holders... i need a fluffy from MK just need to decide on the color.


----------



## neonbright

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice collection! the lobster claw is a great idea! I admit to only having a few bobbles ... mainly Coach with some B&BW pocketbac holders... i need a fluffy from MK just need to decide on the color.


Thank, the fluffy purse charms are from eBay, I wanted too many colors.


----------



## Nan246

neonbright said:


> Thank, the fluffy purse charms are from eBay, I wanted too many colors.


Love all of them! I got addicted to the fur balls


----------



## CinthiaZ

neonbright said:


> This is my little stash,  I have gotten 3 more in the last few days that is not in the pictures.  I added the lobster claw to the stars key fob/charm to clip it on my purses.


Your stash is sweet, but what I really love is that hanger you keep them on! lol! Too cool!


----------



## neonbright

CinthiaZ said:


> Your stash is sweet, but what I really love is that hanger you keep them on! lol! Too cool!



The charms are on the shelving that my purse collection is on. I am working on organizing my purse collection.


----------



## Nan246

neonbright said:


> The charms are on the shelving that my purse collection is on. I am working on organizing my purse collection.



Great idea!


----------



## Hollywood H

I ordered some bag charms today.
Not seen in the pictures are a yellow fur pom pom and a black fur tail.
Can't wait to receive them so i can start personalize my MK bags.


----------



## andral5

Hollywood H said:


> I ordered some bag charms today.
> Not seen in the pictures are a yellow fur pom pom and a black fur tail.
> Can't wait to receive them so i can start personalize my MK bags.



Hehe, how cute can they be! Please post pics with all of them when they arrive.


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Hollywood H said:


> I ordered some bag charms today.
> Not seen in the pictures are a yellow fur pom pom and a black fur tail.
> Can't wait to receive them so i can start personalize my MK bags.



absolutely adorable


----------



## laurelenas

My friend has this same purse so I decided to add a fur pom key chain to mine.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> I ordered some bag charms today.
> Not seen in the pictures are a yellow fur pom pom and a black fur tail.
> Can't wait to receive them so i can start personalize my MK bags.



cute! love to see them on your bags!


----------



## HesitantShopper

laurelenas said:


> My friend has this same purse so I decided to add a fur pom key chain to mine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119720



so cute! goes well with that great pop of color for the liner.


----------



## myluvofbags

laurelenas said:


> My friend has this same purse so I decided to add a fur pom key chain to mine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119720



The colors are perfect together!


----------



## Hollywood H

andral5 said:


> Hehe, how cute can they be! Please post pics with all of them when they arrive.





HesitantShopper said:


> cute! love to see them on your bags!



Of course i will takr pice when they arrive (in 2-3 week).
I the meantime, i might make some bag charm myself.


----------



## Hollywood H

"Stole" this cute little thing from my brother. I need to add a lobster clasp or a small ball chain.


----------



## laurelenas

HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! goes well with that great pop of color for the liner.







myluvofbags said:


> The colors are perfect together!




Thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> "Stole" this cute little thing from my brother. I need to add a lobster clasp or a small ball chain.



That is cute! i know many find clips at hardware stores and ebay.


----------



## Hollywood H

HesitantShopper said:


> That is cute! i know many find clips at hardware stores and ebay.



I'll probably go ta a diy-store before work and buy some.


----------



## Hollywood H

I'm in love with my new bag charm (and new bag). I ordered  from an etsy seller from korea 1 week ago and it arrived 5 minutes ago!

I need more of those cute bear charms.


----------



## sunblock

laurelenas said:


> My friend has this same purse so I decided to add a fur pom key chain to mine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3119720



Is your bag charm a michael kors one?


----------



## laurelenas

sunblock said:


> Is your bag charm a michael kors one?




Yes, I got it from Macy's during the Shop for a Cure sale. It's in the color raspberry.


----------



## laurelenas

laurelenas said:


> Yes, I got it from Macy's during the Shop for a Cure sale. It's in the color raspberry.




I meant 'Shop for a Cause'


----------



## sunblock

laurelenas said:


> Yes, I got it from Macy's during the Shop for a Cure sale. It's in the color raspberry.



Yeh it doesnt ship to the uk damn


----------



## Suz82

sunblock said:


> Yeh it doesnt ship to the uk damn




They do ship to the UK Hun, I just had a chili wallet delivers


----------



## Jadie_9

some of these ideas are great! Thank you for sharing  x


----------



## BeachBagGal

macys.com has some on sale, including the furballs.


----------



## Hollywood H

My first furry bag charm arrived today. I can't wait to combine it with my white fake fur winter coat. &#128525;


----------



## omri

Hollywood H said:


> My first furry bag charm arrived today. I can't wait to combine it with my white fake fur winter coat. &#128525;


Wow, nice charm!


----------



## Hollywood H

omri said:


> Wow, nice charm!



Thank you.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> My first furry bag charm arrived today. I can't wait to combine it with my white fake fur winter coat. &#128525;



oh it's so poofy!!


----------



## omri

Can't resist to sale prices...so here it is


----------



## Hollywood H

omri said:


> Can't resist to sale prices...so here it is



That's a great colour.


----------



## omri

Hollywood H said:


> That's a great colour.


Yeah, thank you)


----------



## HesitantShopper

omri said:


> Can't resist to sale prices...so here it is



What a great color!


----------



## omri

HesitantShopper said:


> What a great color!


Thanks)


----------



## Hollywood H

My newest bag charm. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## trefusisgirl

Hollywood H said:


> My newest bag charm. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Oh that is so so so so cute.  I currently only have one bag charm from see by chloee and it gets moved everytime I switch Kors bags.  Was watching a laudree one on ebay, but lost out!  Was gutted.


----------



## Hollywood H

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh that is so so so so cute.  I currently only have one bag charm from see by chloee and it gets moved everytime I switch Kors bags.  Was watching a laudree one on ebay, but lost out!  Was gutted.



Thank you. It was actually a Swaroski necklace which i never wear. So i transformed it. I wanna  pair it white some white fur to make it look more wintery.

Maybe you can get that ladurée charm another time.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> My newest bag charm. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



awe, so cute!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Hollywood H said:


> Thank you. It was actually a Swaroski necklace which i never wear. So i transformed it. I wanna  pair it white some white fur to make it look more wintery.
> 
> Maybe you can get that ladurée charm another time.




Wow that is such a good idea, clever you.  Would look fab with some white fur.

I'd never heard of laudree till I read this thread now I want to go and live in one of their stores as their stuff looks mouth watering.  Their charms look edible lol, sure they wouldn't taste to nice however.


----------



## myluvofbags

Not a furball.   He's my little oink ball.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Not a furball.   He's my little oink ball.



HA HA! adorable.. love how it has a 'tail'


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> HA HA! adorable.. love how it has a 'tail'



Haha,  with all the butt shot selfies I see I had to take one of his!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Haha,  with all the butt shot selfies I see I had to take one of his!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Not a furball.   He's my little oink ball.



That is adorable!!!  Does it actually squeak?  I love his little tail!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> That is adorable!!!  Does it actually squeak?  I love his little tail!



No it doesn't.   I wish it did!   That would be hilarious!


----------



## myluvofbags

Hollywood H said:


> My newest bag charm. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



This is so cute,  perfect for the upcoming holidays.


----------



## HeatherL

myluvofbags said:


> Not a furball.   He's my little oink ball.




This is just too cute!!!!


----------



## ElizaDiazL

C


----------



## casseyelsie

I just found this thread.  I love bag charms and currently have more than 20 but none from MK.  I especially love charms that comes in miniature bag or tassel.  I want to start looking into MK Charms.  Hopefully can find more miniature bag charm to add to my collection [emoji4]


----------



## andral5

casseyelsie said:


> I just found this thread.  I love bag charms and currently have more than 20 but none from MK.  I especially love charms that comes in miniature bag or tassel.  I want to start looking into MK Charms.  Hopefully can find more miniature bag charm to add to my collection [emoji4]



Wow, awesome! Care to share pics with us please? I love charms, bag charms or any kind of charms.


----------



## myluvofbags

HeatherL said:


> This is just too cute!!!!



Thank you.


----------



## myluvofbags

casseyelsie said:


> I just found this thread.  I love bag charms and currently have more than 20 but none from MK.  I especially love charms that comes in miniature bag or tassel.  I want to start looking into MK Charms.  Hopefully can find more miniature bag charm to add to my collection [emoji4]



Feel free to post your cute charms.   The majority of mine are not MK either.   I adore all types of embellishments for bags, even bows.


----------



## casseyelsie

andral5 said:


> Wow, awesome! Care to share pics with us please? I love charms, bag charms or any kind of charms.







myluvofbags said:


> Feel free to post your cute charms.   The majority of mine are not MK either.   I adore all types of embellishments for bags, even bows.




I recently share some of my charms in another thread.  I have few more in another house n older ones I couldn't find.  Here r some of what I could find the other day [emoji16]


----------



## casseyelsie

My miniature bag family + practical mirror charm


----------



## casseyelsie




----------



## casseyelsie

Almost all miniature bags r really practical because I use them to put earphone/coins/pill box etc


----------



## casseyelsie

Will post my twilly n other charms next time 

Hoping to add MK charms to my collection [emoji7]


----------



## andral5

casseyelsie said:


> I recently share some of my charms in another thread.  I have few more in another house n older ones I couldn't find.  Here r some of what I could find the other day [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3133673
> View attachment 3133674
> View attachment 3133675
> View attachment 3133676
> View attachment 3133677
> View attachment 3133679
> View attachment 3133682
> View attachment 3133687
> View attachment 3133689
> View attachment 3133694



Oh my goodness! I absolutely looove tassels! And fringes, although they're not the same style. I'm a little obsessed with them. I really need to get some tassels bag charms. Thanks for sharing. They are all cute and pretty. The tiny purses are indeed practical not only beautiful.


----------



## cdtracing

casseyelsie...You have a wonderful collection of purse charms.  Such a variety!  I love the tassels & the miniature bags!!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## myluvofbags

casseyelsie said:


> My miniature bag family + practical mirror charm
> View attachment 3133696
> View attachment 3133698
> View attachment 3133700
> View attachment 3133701
> View attachment 3133703
> View attachment 3133704
> View attachment 3133705
> View attachment 3133706
> View attachment 3133707
> View attachment 3133708



These are oh so adorable.   I especially like the owl and mini bucket bag.   Very useful too, not just for looks.


----------



## casseyelsie

andral5 said:


> Oh my goodness! I absolutely looove tassels! And fringes, although they're not the same style. I'm a little obsessed with them. I really need to get some tassels bag charms. Thanks for sharing. They are all cute and pretty. The tiny purses are indeed practical not only beautiful.



Same here. I've soft spot for anything fringe/tassels. Would love to buy more tassel/fringe bags but there r not so many choices out there so I use tassel charms lol 



cdtracing said:


> casseyelsie...You have a wonderful collection of purse charms.  Such a variety!  I love the tassels & the miniature bags!!  Thank you for sharing!



Thanks!  Most of the time I only want practical charms but I can't resist tassel. They add a bit of bohemian chic to my bags 



myluvofbags said:


> These are oh so adorable.   I especially like the owl and mini bucket bag.   Very useful too, not just for looks.



Yes, they r practical.  1 stone to kill 2 birds.  For storage n something cute to hang on bags!  Hehe 

Thanks everyone!  Hope to see more pic sharing from u girls too [emoji8]


----------



## HesitantShopper

casseyelsie said:


> I just found this thread.  I love bag charms and currently have more than 20 but none from MK.  I especially love charms that comes in miniature bag or tassel.  I want to start looking into MK Charms.  Hopefully can find more miniature bag charm to add to my collection [emoji4]



I'd love to see what you have, all my bag charms, do-dads etc are not MK. I think most use a variety of charms on their bags.


----------



## HesitantShopper

casseyelsie said:


> I recently share some of my charms in another thread.  I have few more in another house n older ones I couldn't find.  Here r some of what I could find the other day [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3133673
> View attachment 3133674
> View attachment 3133675
> View attachment 3133676
> View attachment 3133677
> View attachment 3133679
> View attachment 3133682
> View attachment 3133687
> View attachment 3133689
> View attachment 3133694





casseyelsie said:


> My miniature bag family + practical mirror charm
> View attachment 3133696
> View attachment 3133698
> View attachment 3133700
> View attachment 3133701
> View attachment 3133703
> View attachment 3133704
> View attachment 3133705
> View attachment 3133706
> View attachment 3133707
> View attachment 3133708





casseyelsie said:


> View attachment 3133709
> View attachment 3133711
> View attachment 3133712



what a fantastic collection!


----------



## casseyelsie

HesitantShopper said:


> what a fantastic collection!




Thanks dear [emoji4]


----------



## lavy

Couldn't resist this little furball!


----------



## paula3boys

lavy said:


> Couldn't resist this little furball!



Cute! What bag and color is that?


----------



## lavy

paula3boys said:


> Cute! What bag and color is that?



The bag is a MK large Izzy tote in black and caramel.


----------



## paula3boys

lavy said:


> The bag is a MK large Izzy tote in black and caramel.




Nice! I haven't seen that one in person


----------



## HesitantShopper

lavy said:


> Couldn't resist this little furball!



what an adorable friend! is that Dusty rose?


----------



## lavy

HesitantShopper said:


> what an adorable friend! is that Dusty rose?


Yes it is dusty rose


----------



## Hollywood H

My newest bag charm has some serious bling ... &#128158;


----------



## myluvofbags

Hollywood H said:


> My newest bag charm has some serious bling ... &#128158;



That little thing is so adorable.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> My newest bag charm has some serious bling ... &#128158;



oh so cute! i know who that is... monchichi..


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> oh so cute! i know who that is... monchichi..



That's exactly who I was thinking of, lol!  Monchichi Monchichi,  oh so soft and cuddly!   Just sang this and my daughter gave me the lifted eyebrow!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lavy said:


> Yes it is dusty rose



Ty!


----------



## CocoChannel

check out these new charms on Macy's site, they have lots of new ones...I think they are super cute!!


----------



## myluvofbags

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3148413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out these new charms on Macy's site, they have lots of new ones...I think they are super cute!!



So cute.   I saw some today that you can hang across the bag handles too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3148413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out these new charms on Macy's site, they have lots of new ones...I think they are super cute!!




oh love the two tone.. off to look lol


myluvofbags said:


> So cute.   I saw some today that you can hang across the bag handles too.



cute, um, how does one attach this?


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> oh love the two tone.. off to look lol
> 
> 
> cute, um, how does one attach this?



They have o rings at each end that can attach to the handles/straps.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> They have o rings at each end that can attach to the handles/straps.



ah, okay! my bag is a bit limited in an ability to attach stuff...


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> So cute.   I saw some today that you can hang across the bag handles too.




Love love love that.  May have to look at a little purchase but only if I can find it in the UK.


----------



## CinthiaZ

casseyelsie said:


> My miniature bag family + practical mirror charm
> View attachment 3133696
> View attachment 3133698
> View attachment 3133700
> View attachment 3133701
> View attachment 3133703
> View attachment 3133704
> View attachment 3133705
> View attachment 3133706
> View attachment 3133707
> View attachment 3133708


These are adorable! Where did you find them?


----------



## omri

My new toy


----------



## omri

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3148413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out these new charms on Macy's site, they have lots of new ones...I think they are super cute!!



Oh yeah, they are really nice!


----------



## CoffeeKiss

Hey ladies! This has to be my favorite thread I've read so far. 

I much prefer smaller bag charms... I find that most of the ones out there are too big and overpowering, especially when you tend to carry smaller bags.

Does anyone know of a seller that sells miniature poof/pom/furs? Or miniature charms?

Found these on etsy and LOVE them... so cute without overpowering the bag!


----------



## casseyelsie

omri said:


> My new toy




Omg!  That's so nice.  I love tassel charm but didn't know MK has it.  May I ask how much u got it for?  TIA [emoji7]


----------



## omri

casseyelsie said:


> Omg!  That's so nice.  I love tassel charm but didn't know MK has it.  May I ask how much u got it for?  TIA [emoji7]


Sure) It's a Studded tassle key fob.
The retail price is $58. I found it on eBay for $22


----------



## casseyelsie

omri said:


> Sure) It's a Studded tassle key fob.
> The retail price is $58. I found it on eBay for $22




22 is a good price, I need to check eBay more often [emoji16]


----------



## omri

casseyelsie said:


> 22 is a good price, I need to check eBay more often [emoji16]


Yeah, it was a great find


----------



## neonbright

omri said:


> My new toy



I like it, with a little of rock n roll.


----------



## HesitantShopper

omri said:


> My new toy





omri said:


> Sure) It's a Studded tassle key fob.
> The retail price is $58. I found it on eBay for $22



Love it! and omg a steal!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoffeeKiss said:


> Hey ladies! This has to be my favorite thread I've read so far.
> 
> I much prefer smaller bag charms... I find that most of the ones out there are too big and overpowering, especially when you tend to carry smaller bags.
> 
> Does anyone know of a seller that sells miniature poof/pom/furs? Or miniature charms?
> 
> Found these on etsy and LOVE them... so cute without overpowering the bag!



Those are all so cute! i would bet they are likely a good source for the smaller charms.. as you said many are much larger. 

I admit to not having many, i have a B&BW pocket bac on my bag right now lol I do own a few Coach fobs..  my current purse isn't exactly made to attach them too.


----------



## omri

neonbright said:


> I like it, with a little of rock n roll.





HesitantShopper said:


> Love it! and omg a steal!



Thanks! and the leather smells yummy


----------



## CoffeeKiss

The MK bag charms in teal and purple are on sale today at Macy's! 

PLUS an additional 20% off with the code FALL

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...e=#fn=BRAND=MichaelKors&sp=1&spc=108&slotId=9


----------



## Sarah03

My local Macy's had a huge display of cute new fobs. They had the mini bags, fur balls, the "kors" pave fobs & other assorted pave fobs, and assorted leather fobs!  They are all so cute- it's definitely worth going to Macy's to check them out.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Sarah03 said:


> My local Macy's had a huge display of cute new fobs. They had the mini bags, fur balls, the "kors" pave fobs & other assorted pave fobs, and assorted leather fobs!  They are all so cute- it's definitely worth going to Macy's to check them out.



I really love the mini bags, they're too cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> My local Macy's had a huge display of cute new fobs. They had the mini bags, fur balls, the "kors" pave fobs & other assorted pave fobs, and assorted leather fobs!  They are all so cute- it's definitely worth going to Macy's to check them out.



Wish i could, there not in my country lol


----------



## Sarah03

DiamondsForever said:


> I really love the mini bags, they're too cute!



Me too!  I want one, but I'm waiting for a coupon. 



HesitantShopper said:


> Wish i could, there not in my country lol



Aww, I'm so sorry!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Me too!  I want one, but I'm waiting for a coupon.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, I'm so sorry!



Thank you! it's okay, is what is.. just harder to get the deals here as no department stores carry it, not sure after Nordstroms opens they might??


----------



## gr8onteej

I got this one from Macy's yesterday-retail $38.  Had a Star Reward coupon so I got 20% off.


----------



## altigirl88

These keychains are killing me! Macy's will have a sale next week that's 25% off; I might try to get a few


----------



## laurelenas

altigirl88 said:


> These keychains are killing me! Macy's will have a sale next week that's 25% off; I might try to get a few




Will that be a Family & Friends sale?


----------



## altigirl88

laurelenas said:


> Will that be a Family & Friends sale?



It's not F &F. It's called Fashion Focus. It's 25% off and works on designer stuff. They are in presale right now. Starts October 14th.


----------



## laurelenas

altigirl88 said:


> It's not F &F. It's called Fashion Focus. It's 25% off and works on designer stuff. They are in presale right now. Starts October 14th.




Thanks for the info!


----------



## altigirl88

laurelenas said:


> Thanks for the info!



You're more than welcome! I'm gonna have to see what damage I can afford to do, lol


----------



## LvoemyLV

So I just got the fur keychain in dusty rose... Very disappointed! Not a pink!! It's like a reddish brown. Should I exchange for another color? Anyone have the dusk? I worry the navy dye will transfer on the vachetta of my LVs or I would get navy.


----------



## myluvofbags

LvoemyLV said:


> So I just got the fur keychain in dusty rose... Very disappointed! Not a pink!! It's like a reddish brown. Should I exchange for another color? Anyone have the dusk? I worry the navy dye will transfer on the vachetta of my LVs or I would get navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153393



The left is dusty rose the right is dusk.  I have found that some are lighter than others in the same color.   I originally saw dusk but didn't purchase it at the time yet when I went back to purchase, they all seemed darker than the first one I saw.   The dusty rose i got was the last one at the time so I couldn't compare.


----------



## DiamondsForever

I saw the mini bags today IRL... they are just darling!


----------



## LvoemyLV

myluvofbags said:


> The left is dusty rose the right is dusk.  I have found that some are lighter than others in the same color.   I originally saw dusk but didn't purchase it at the time yet when I went back to purchase, they all seemed darker than the first one I saw.   The dusty rose i got was the last one at the time so I couldn't compare.




Oh, maybe I'll try to get to a store. I showed hubby the pic in their website and he said they shipped the wrong one, which is what I originally thought until I looked at the tag. The one on the dusty rose bag does look lighter than what I got.


----------



## Sarah03

DiamondsForever said:


> I saw the mini bags today IRL... they are just darling!




Aren't they?  I love them!


----------



## paula3boys

DiamondsForever said:


> I saw the mini bags today IRL... they are just darling!




I have the Coach Barbie and want one of those for her to put her duffle aside for an MK lol


----------



## charleston-mom

I bought one to go with my neverfull today. So soft. Great key chain.


----------



## paula3boys

charleston-mom said:


> I bought one to go with my neverfull today. So soft. Great key chain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155042




Looks great! I'd like the red one myself soon


----------



## JessLuu

I got this black pom pom at Macy's yesterday for 25% off. I love how it changes up my old bags and makes me want to use the ones I already have. I definitely need more colors


----------



## charleston-mom

JessLuu said:


> I got this black pom pom at Macy's yesterday for 25% off. I love how it changes up my old bags and makes me want to use the ones I already have. I definitely need more colors




My red one was 25% off too yesterday. They are wonderful!!


----------



## xStrawberryCake

JessLuu said:


> I got this black pom pom at Macy's yesterday for 25% off. I love how it changes up my old bags and makes me want to use the ones I already have. I definitely need more colors



Where did you guys get those pom pom's from ''
I've never seem them before in any of the luxury brand shops. I want one =(


----------



## HesitantShopper

JessLuu said:


> I got this black pom pom at Macy's yesterday for 25% off. I love how it changes up my old bags and makes me want to use the ones I already have. I definitely need more colors



looks super cute!


----------



## CoachGirl12

myluvofbags said:


> So cute.   I saw some today that you can hang across the bag handles too.


LOVE! I need this to go on my bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Somewhat on the bag charm level but i found a preview of the bath and body work pocket bac holders... 

http://www.scentsationalist.com/woo...5-holiday-christmas-pocketbac-holder-preview/

My daughters and I were all over these, i swear too many to choose from lol
I love these things, i have a golden leaf owl on my purse right now.. goes well with my GHW lol..


----------



## paula3boys

HesitantShopper said:


> Somewhat on the bag charm level but i found a preview of the bath and body work pocket bac holders...
> 
> http://www.scentsationalist.com/woo...5-holiday-christmas-pocketbac-holder-preview/
> 
> My daughters and I were all over these, i swear too many to choose from lol
> I love these things, i have a golden leaf owl on my purse right now.. goes well with my GHW lol..



Do you know when they are going to be in stores? I need that penguin one! I collect penguins


----------



## CocoChannel

HesitantShopper said:


> Somewhat on the bag charm level but i found a preview of the bath and body work pocket bac holders...
> 
> http://www.scentsationalist.com/woo...5-holiday-christmas-pocketbac-holder-preview/
> 
> My daughters and I were all over these, i swear too many to choose from lol
> I love these things, i have a golden leaf owl on my purse right now.. goes well with my GHW lol..




Love these! Thanks for sharing[emoji2]


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> Do you know when they are going to be in stores? I need that penguin one! I collect penguins



I do not, the polar bear with the penguin is on B&BW right now though! my younger daughters favorite animal is a penguin, we are always looking for some.

http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/product/index.jsp?productId=69524576&cp=12587004.12936139.4191891


----------



## HesitantShopper

CocoChannel said:


> Love these! Thanks for sharing[emoji2]



Your welcome! i think they are so fun(plus they do have a practical side too lol)


----------



## HesitantShopper

Here since I spoke of it, thought I should post a pic.. My b&bw owl pocketbac


----------



## altigirl88

Y'all, look what I found at Macy's today! 25% off original price and another 25% off of that! I love black metal!


----------



## HesitantShopper

altigirl88 said:


> Y'all, look what I found at Macy's today! 25% off original price and another 25% off of that! I love black metal!



how pretty!


----------



## altigirl88

HesitantShopper said:


> how pretty!



Thank you! It's my first MK bag charm.


----------



## cdtracing

altigirl88 said:


> Y'all, look what I found at Macy's today! 25% off original price and another 25% off of that! I love black metal!



That's cool.  I love the black metal with the bling!
Great find!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Noticed some more of the Holiday bath & body works pocket bacs are up!


----------



## cdtracing

altigirl88 said:


> Y'all, look what I found at Macy's today! 25% off original price and another 25% off of that! I love black metal!



I just couldn't stand it so I ordered me one of these!!!  LOL


----------



## greenoiloil

HesitantShopper said:


> Here since I spoke of it, thought I should post a pic.. My b&bw owl pocketbac
> 
> View attachment 3157219




sooooooo cute


----------



## HesitantShopper

Saw these in the mk boutique mind u I was eyeing a blue star lol but grabbed a shot of these ,made of saffiano leather


----------



## HesitantShopper

greenoiloil said:


> sooooooo cute



Thank you!


----------



## Elendil

I use reflectors on my bags during autumn/winter




They are from http://www.shop-firefly.com/tassels/


----------



## cdtracing

Elendil said:


> I use reflectors on my bags during autumn/winter
> 
> View attachment 3169200
> 
> 
> They are from http://www.shop-firefly.com/tassels/



Those are cool!  Do they show up well at night?


----------



## Elendil

cdtracing said:


> Those are cool!  Do they show up well at night?




Yes, I think so. Here is the white taken with flash with my iPhone.


----------



## cdtracing

Elendil said:


> Yes, I think so. Here is the white taken with flash with my iPhone.
> 
> View attachment 3169250



WOW!  That's really reflective!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Elendil said:


> I use reflectors on my bags during autumn/winter
> 
> View attachment 3169200
> 
> 
> They are from http://www.shop-firefly.com/tassels/



That's a clever idea!


----------



## Sarah03

My Coach valet fob broke after 5 years of use, so I treated myself to this cutie:


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> My Coach valet fob broke after 5 years of use, so I treated myself to this cutie:
> View attachment 3170200




Very cute! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> My Coach valet fob broke after 5 years of use, so I treated myself to this cutie:
> View attachment 3170200



That is cute!


----------



## LVBagLady

Ballet XL Fur Pom Pom


----------



## cdtracing

LVBagLady said:


> Ballet XL Fur Pom Pom



Love your furball!  It has a disco ball!


----------



## LVBagLady

cdtracing said:


> Love your furball!  It has a disco ball!



Thank you. Debating on if I'm going to keep it.


----------



## LVBagLady

I have these two also.


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVBagLady said:


> Ballet XL Fur Pom Pom



very nice!


----------



## cdtracing

LVBagLady said:


> Thank you. Debating on if I'm going to keep it.



I would keep it, myself.  I just love the furballs & you can combine them with other bag charms.


----------



## LVBagLady

I ended up exchanging it for a red one, even though I intended to return it.


----------



## Sarah03

LVBagLady said:


> I ended up exchanging it for a red one, even though I intended to return it.




It looks great on your speedy!


----------



## LVBagLady

Sarah03 said:


> It looks great on your speedy!



Thank you.


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVBagLady said:


> I ended up exchanging it for a red one, even though I intended to return it.



Great pop of color there!


----------



## HesitantShopper

For the pom pom lovers, would you put it on your zip pull? reason i ask is we were at the mall and DH asked if i wanted to go into the 'purse stores' MK & Caoch are side by side,  i went into MK and showed him the poms that i adore but explained how they will not work on my Marly...

He insists it could attach to my zipper pull? i am hesitant (ha !) i worry i could break my zipper...

of coarse his response i stress about stuff to much..


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> For the pom pom lovers, would you put it on your zip pull? reason i ask is we were at the mall and DH asked if i wanted to go into the 'purse stores' MK & Caoch are side by side,  i went into MK and showed him the poms that i adore but explained how they will not work on my Marly...
> 
> He insists it could attach to my zipper pull? i am hesitant (ha !) i worry i could break my zipper...
> 
> of coarse his response i stress about stuff to much..




I think it'd be ok to attach them to your zipper. The poof balls seem fairly lightweight, and as long as you pull on your zipper to open your bag & not the poof, all should be well!


----------



## cdtracing

LVBagLady said:


> I ended up exchanging it for a red one, even though I intended to return it.



The red looks great, too.  Nice color contrast!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I think it'd be ok to attach them to your zipper. The poof balls seem fairly lightweight, and as long as you pull on your zipper to open your bag & not the poof, all should be well!



Thanks for the input. Hmm so he maybe right then. That part i will leave out.


----------



## cdtracing

I have a black furball with shw but I think I need one with ghw.  I picked up 2 new charms at Macy's the other day.  I should have gotten the black furball too but didn't think about it til I got home.


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> Thanks for the input. Hmm so he maybe right then. That part i will leave out.



He will never know 



cdtracing said:


> I have a black furball with shw but I think I need one with ghw.  I picked up 2 new charms at Macy's the other day.  I should have gotten the black furball too but didn't think about it til I got home.



These are so cute! It's so hard to choose.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> I have a black furball with shw but I think I need one with ghw.  I picked up 2 new charms at Macy's the other day.  I should have gotten the black furball too but didn't think about it til I got home.



Those are really cute! i like the star!


----------



## myluvofbags

Picked up a cute black MK fur ball charm.  Changed out the original charm that came with the bag for this.   Color matches perfectly.


----------



## Sarah03

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up a cute black MK fur ball charm.  Changed out the original charm that came with the bag for this.   Color matches perfectly.




I like the MK furball wayyyy better than the one that comes with this bag. Very cute!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up a cute black MK fur ball charm.  Changed out the original charm that came with the bag for this.   Color matches perfectly.



Looks great! you know i have no clue what that bag came with originally.. off to find out. Okay yeah, the cat head.. which is odd.. i mean it's alright but they could have done a better cat, Coach has great fobs that was not one their most standout examples. Poofy wins.


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> Those are really cute! i like the star!



Yes, it was hard to choose.  The black one with the star was the one I took back to exchange.  I had ordered one online & it arrived with one of the stones missing in the star.  Since there was a big sale, I decided to pick up the one with the shades, too. LOL  There were a good selection of furballs but, for some reason, I was not thinking about them at the time.



myluvofbags said:


> Picked up a cute black MK fur ball charm.  Changed out the original charm that came with the bag for this.   Color matches perfectly.



That furball looks awesome!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

cdtracing said:


> I have a black furball with shw but I think I need one with ghw.  I picked up 2 new charms at Macy's the other day.  I should have gotten the black furball too but didn't think about it til I got home.



I love the mini shades, so cute!


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> I love the mini shades, so cute!



I've been considering getting a couple of small ones to mix with the large ones I already have.  OH, Decisions, Decisions!!


----------



## LVBagLady

cdtracing said:


> I've been considering getting a couple of small ones to mix with the large ones I already have.  OH, Decisions, Decisions!!



That's another idea I did not need to know because now I'll be out buying poofs to match the poofs I have. Lol


----------



## LVBagLady

Display at Macys


----------



## LVBagLady

More of Macys display. I spent a lot of time looking for the real soft ones. Some are way softer than others.


----------



## CocoChannel

LVBagLady said:


> More of Macys display. I spent a lot of time looking for the real soft ones. Some are way softer than others.




Love these!!! So cute and fluffy[emoji2] I have purchased a lot of bag charms lately and bags for that matter...I just bought 2 more charms today...I have an addiction to these bags and charms[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

LVBagLady said:


> That's another idea I did not need to know because now I'll be out buying poofs to match the poofs I have. Lol



That's the problem I have.  I don't need any new ideas for spending money!


----------



## cdtracing

LVBagLady said:


> Display at Macys





LVBagLady said:


> More of Macys display. I spent a lot of time looking for the real soft ones. Some are way softer than others.



See what I mean.....all this temptation!!!  I like the really soft ones, too!


----------



## DiamondsForever

LVBagLady said:


> More of Macys display. I spent a lot of time looking for the real soft ones. Some are way softer than others.



These are so cute! Can't wait to check them all out in Macy's. Really want to pick up a mini bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it was hard to choose.  The black one with the star was the one I took back to exchange.  I had ordered one online & it arrived with one of the stones missing in the star.  Since there was a big sale, I decided to pick up the one with the shades, too. LOL  There were a good selection of furballs but, for some reason, I was not thinking about them at the time.



They are both totally cute! i don't get to see much of these as only the MK boutique is here.. no department stores close to me carry MK. For some reason my store hides the display at the checkout counter which you can barely get near... drives me nuts.



LVBagLady said:


> Display at Macys





LVBagLady said:


> More of Macys display. I spent a lot of time looking for the real soft ones. Some are way softer than others.



That would be so fun.. again no Macys so no big display. Odd some would be softer, wonder if it's the dye?? pretty sure they are all fox.


----------



## Handbaglover222

In love with everyone's charms! Especially the fur balls &#55357;&#56845; I have to have one
Which colour do you think will go best with a dark dune bag? I was thinking either a colour that marches the dark dune or cream for contrast ?


----------



## LVBagLady

HesitantShopper said:


> They are both totally cute! i don't get to see much of these as only the MK boutique is here.. no department stores close to me carry MK. For some reason my store hides the display at the checkout counter which you can barely get near... drives me nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be so fun.. again no Macys so no big display. Odd some would be softer, wonder if it's the dye?? pretty sure they are all fox.



My black Xtra large one is oh so soft. My smaller navy is also oh so soft, but my red Xtra large with the bling isn't quite as soft. Maybe it's the dye? All are fox.


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> They are both totally cute! i don't get to see much of these as only the MK boutique is here.. no department stores close to me carry MK. For some reason my store hides the display at the checkout counter which you can barely get near... drives me nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be so fun.. again no Macys so no big display. Odd some would be softer, wonder if it's the dye?? pretty sure they are all fox.



It's a shame the store keeps the display tuck away from customer easy access.  Just touching them makes you want to buy one! 

All of mine are fox except for a couple which are dyed raccoon that I got from Greece.  They're all very soft but I have discovered in the stores, some are softer than others.  I think it could be the dye used.


----------



## LVBagLady

Gray poof w/bling


----------



## LVBagLady

White poof w/bling. Nice for winter


----------



## cdtracing

LVBagLady said:


> Gray poof w/bling





LVBagLady said:


> White poof w/bling. Nice for winter



Very nice...a girl can never have too much bling!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVBagLady said:


> My black Xtra large one is oh so soft. My smaller navy is also oh so soft, but my red Xtra large with the bling isn't quite as soft. Maybe it's the dye? All are fox.



That is my best guess lol



cdtracing said:


> It's a shame the store keeps the display tuck away from customer easy access.  Just touching them makes you want to buy one!
> 
> All of mine are fox except for a couple which are dyed raccoon that I got from Greece.  They're all very soft but I have discovered in the stores, some are softer than others.  I think it could be the dye used.



They toss a few around on bags but overall at the counter? i mean C'mon don't you want folks to see them??



LVBagLady said:


> Gray poof w/bling





LVBagLady said:


> White poof w/bling. Nice for winter



Both really nice!


----------



## trefusisgirl

LVBagLady said:


> More of Macys display. I spent a lot of time looking for the real soft ones. Some are way softer than others.




Oh they are adorable so wish I could go to shops where I live and see all the kors stuff on display like that.  Or maybe best I can't as there are so many colours there I would want them all!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just added a MK Pom to my Greenwich [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachGirl12 said:


> I just added a MK Pom to my Greenwich [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3178119



Fantastic combo!


----------



## CoachGirl12

HesitantShopper said:


> Fantastic combo!


Thank you!


----------



## LVBagLady

Got this rose pouf today. The SA who helped me said the color (rose) compliments the interior of my LV Favorite MM. The SA's there are so nice and helpful. Mall at Rockingham Park, Salem NH


----------



## myluvofbags

LVBagLady said:


> Got this rose pouf today. The SA who helped me said the color (rose) compliments the interior of my LV Favorite MM. The SA's there are so nice and helpful. Mall at Rockingham Park, Salem NH



Cute, love the color and i think it does look good with the interior.


----------



## LVBagLady

myluvofbags said:


> Cute, love the color and i think it does look good with the interior.



Thank you.


----------



## cdtracing

LVBagLady said:


> Got this rose pouf today. The SA who helped me said the color (rose) compliments the interior of my LV Favorite MM. The SA's there are so nice and helpful. Mall at Rockingham Park, Salem NH



That color looks awesome on your LV!!!  SA is right...the color does compliment the interior very nicely!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVBagLady said:


> Got this rose pouf today. The SA who helped me said the color (rose) compliments the interior of my LV Favorite MM. The SA's there are so nice and helpful. Mall at Rockingham Park, Salem NH



Lovely! and does really suit the interior color well.


----------



## CoachGirl12

LVBagLady said:


> Got this rose pouf today. The SA who helped me said the color (rose) compliments the interior of my LV Favorite MM. The SA's there are so nice and helpful. Mall at Rockingham Park, Salem NH




Cute! Twinsies with the Pom!


----------



## _jssaa

I really like the poms with the bling but I can't find them online?


----------



## LVBagLady

I can only find them in the MK stores


----------



## myluvofbags

_jssaa said:


> I really like the poms with the bling but I can't find them online?



I got mine in store.   The are probably exclusive to the boutique right now


----------



## Handbaglover222

My new baby with fur ball  the fur is so soft! Bought on ebay


----------



## cdtracing

_jssaa said:


> I really like the poms with the bling but I can't find them online?



I think you can only get them in store but you might find one on Ebay.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Handbaglover222 said:


> My new baby with fur ball  the fur is so soft! Bought on ebay



Looks great!


----------



## HesitantShopper

The Pave ones should be up soon, they are all on the Canadian site. Interesting, made of rabbit fur. 

"A shimmering pavé accent lends added glamour to this posh keychain. Designed in plush rabbit fur with gilded hardware,..."

http://www.michaelkors.ca/extra-large-pav%C3%A9-fur-keychain/_/R-CA_32H5GKCK5F?No=2&color=0683


----------



## _jssaa

LVBagLady said:


> I can only find them in the MK stores







myluvofbags said:


> I got mine in store.   The are probably exclusive to the boutique right now







cdtracing said:


> I think you can only get them in store but you might find one on Ebay.




Oh no wonder! Thanks for the info, I can only get them from department store websites as I'm not from the US. Hopefully it'll get released soon. I'm jealous I'm unable to feel them in store for the softest one!


----------



## melissatrv

How do the charms feel on your bags?  I tried one and because the hardware on MK bags where you attach the charm is square and not round, it felt to me like they hang funny.  I like the look of the charms though and would like to purchase some.  What does everyone think of how they feel on MK bags?


----------



## MDT

Does anyone have a photo of the Dark Camel/Gold fur pom? I've been looking for a more "natural" color, saw this one on sale at L&T and had to pick it up. It's coming from a store so I have no idea if it'll ship or not. Was just curious to see if anyone had one to see what it looked like. I only have Macy's and Dillard's where I live and their charm collections are kind of lacking! I have a pearl gray w/ silver already and wanted something to go with my ghw bags.


----------



## Sarah03

MK charms are buy 2 get 1 free on Macy's.com & you can also use the friends and family discount for 25% off.


----------



## lvlouis

Display at macys.


----------



## Pinkalicious

lvlouis said:


> Display at macys.



Adorable!!


----------



## andral5

lvlouis said:


> Display at macys.



Oh my, my, my, my, my!!!


----------



## MDT

lvlouis said:


> Display at macys.



Jealous! Both my Macy's and Dillard's have a table of maybe 4 charms. They both need to take a lesson from this store!


----------



## andral5

lvlouis said:


> Display at macys.



Oh wait, I just realized the bags in the background are bag charms! I was trying to see the charms in the front only haha.


----------



## trefusisgirl

lvlouis said:


> Display at macys.




Wow I want them all, what a fabulous display, never seen so many charms in one place.  I wish I could find something like this in UK. or maybe I don't, i'd be broken within an hour lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lvlouis said:


> Display at macys.



So cute! i was playing with a whole bunch of the wee bags at MK on Saturday, they are soooo fun. I love how some have actual working zippers!


----------



## Sarah03

Here is my Pave Ballet poof with my Coach Nomad


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah03 said:


> Here is my Pave Ballet poof with my Coach Nomad
> View attachment 3210801



That a great poof & the color goes so well with your Coach Nomad!!!


----------



## Sarah03

cdtracing said:


> That a great poof & the color goes so well with your Coach Nomad!!!




Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

I couldn't resist getting a red poof from Macy's F&F sale:


This is the one priced at $38. For size reference, it is on my SpeedyB 30


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah03 said:


> I couldn't resist getting a red poof from Macy's F&F sale:
> View attachment 3210821
> 
> This is the one priced at $38. For size reference, it is on my SpeedyB 30



Great pop of color on your LV!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> Here is my Pave Ballet poof with my Coach Nomad
> View attachment 3210801


  Utterly gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I couldn't resist getting a red poof from Macy's F&F sale:
> View attachment 3210821
> 
> This is the one priced at $38. For size reference, it is on my SpeedyB 30



oh so pretty! love the speedy too lol. I know of the size, that is the range i prefer for a poof myself.


----------



## Sarah03

cdtracing said:


> Great pop of color on your LV!







HesitantShopper said:


> Utterly gorgeous!







HesitantShopper said:


> oh so pretty! love the speedy too lol. I know of the size, that is the range i prefer for a poof myself.




Thank you!


----------



## andral5

Sarah03 said:


> Here is my Pave Ballet poof with my Coach Nomad
> View attachment 3210801



Perfect marriage between the two colors! Gorgeous! What's the name of the color of the bag?


----------



## Sarah03

andral5 said:


> Perfect marriage between the two colors! Gorgeous! What's the name of the color of the bag?




Thank you!  The Nomad's color is Oxblood.


----------



## andral5

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!  The Nomad's color is Oxblood.



Thank you. Interesting name for a beautiful shade.


----------



## Sarah03

MK.com has all of their bag charms on sale!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> MK.com has all of their bag charms on sale!




Perfect time to get a puff! Although when the SA at MK was showing it to me, the puff fell off the chain! Lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> Perfect time to get a puff! Although when the SA at MK was showing it to me, the puff fell off the chain! Lol



OMG! oops... must have been a defective one.. talk about a bad moment for a SA.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Sarah03 said:


> MK.com has all of their bag charms on sale!


Well, that made my choice easy. The Ballet color Pave fur pom pom I had in my cart is out of stock LOL. I just started getting gift cards in (cannot spend any of my own money right now) too, dangit!


----------



## Sarah03

Pinkalicious said:


> Perfect time to get a puff! Although when the SA at MK was showing it to me, the puff fell off the chain! Lol




Oh no!  Lol. I hope my poofs remain intact. 


donutsprinkles said:


> Well, that made my choice easy. The Ballet color Pave fur pom pom I had in my cart is out of stock LOL. I just started getting gift cards in (cannot spend any of my own money right now) too, dangit!



Aww boo. That stinks.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> MK.com has all of their bag charms on sale!



Oh gosh! i see this! and many sizes, Pave too. Off to the mall i go today lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

donutsprinkles said:


> Well, that made my choice easy. The Ballet color Pave fur pom pom I had in my cart is out of stock LOL. I just started getting gift cards in (cannot spend any of my own money right now) too, dangit!



That's to bad. Maybe it'll restock??


----------



## donutsprinkles

HesitantShopper said:


> That's to bad. Maybe it'll restock??


I'm new to MK, but it doesn't seem like MK restocks much once a style or color is sold out? That or I have bad luck in what I've started to like: they did not restock the Izzy Totes (Navy), they did not restock the Dillon (Dusty Rose--which I got from Macy's) and the Audrey seems to not be sold in their boutiques at all.

Hopefully it just goes to the department stores, then I can use my gift cards and coupons


----------



## HesitantShopper

donutsprinkles said:


> I'm new to MK, but it doesn't seem like MK restocks much once a style or color is sold out? That or I have bad luck in what I've started to like: they did not restock the Izzy Totes (Navy), they did not restock the Dillon (Dusty Rose--which I got from Macy's) and the Audrey seems to not be sold in their boutiques at all.
> 
> Hopefully it just goes to the department stores, then I can use my gift cards and coupons



I have seen things come back, but who knows consistency is not something that seems to be there with these sites.

They are not on sale here at all, which sucks. So i did not buy one.


----------



## MDT

Here 's Dark Camel on my Coach Swagger and Pearl Gray on my Cinder MK wallet.

Now I just want more of these! They're so cute and fuzzy! I tried to order fuchsia/black during Macy's F&F, but they sold out as soon as I put it in my cart. I'll need to keep a look out for that one!


----------



## myluvofbags

MDT said:


> Here 's Dark Camel on my Coach Swagger and Pearl Gray on my Cinder MK wallet.
> 
> Now I just want more of these! They're so cute and fuzzy! I tried to order fuchsia/black during Macy's F&F, but they sold out as soon as I put it in my cart. I'll need to keep a look out for that one!



Both are cute.  My favorite is your camel poof against your black swagger.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> Here 's Dark Camel on my Coach Swagger and Pearl Gray on my Cinder MK wallet.
> 
> Now I just want more of these! They're so cute and fuzzy! I tried to order fuchsia/black during Macy's F&F, but they sold out as soon as I put it in my cart. I'll need to keep a look out for that one!



Those look great! i especially love the swagger w/the DC.


----------



## MDT

myluvofbags said:


> Both are cute.  My favorite is your camel poof against your black swagger.





HesitantShopper said:


> Those look great! i especially love the swagger w/the DC.



Thank you!!


----------



## cdtracing

MDT said:


> Here 's Dark Camel on my Coach Swagger and Pearl Gray on my Cinder MK wallet.
> 
> Now I just want more of these! They're so cute and fuzzy! I tried to order fuchsia/black during Macy's F&F, but they sold out as soon as I put it in my cart. I'll need to keep a look out for that one!



Awesome!  I love the dark camel on your Swagger!


----------



## MDT

Picked up a watermelon poof! I wish I still had my watermelon Selma to put this one on. Biggest regret ever was selling that bag!


----------



## cdtracing

MDT said:


> Picked up a watermelon poof! I wish I still had my watermelon Selma to put this one on. Biggest regret ever was selling that bag!



I haven't seen that color poof.  That looks awesome!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> Picked up a watermelon poof! I wish I still had my watermelon Selma to put this one on. Biggest regret ever was selling that bag!



what a great color!


----------



## omri

MDT said:


> Picked up a watermelon poof! I wish I still had my watermelon Selma to put this one on. Biggest regret ever was selling that bag!


Wonderful charm!


----------



## aunt_sweden

MDT said:


> Picked up a watermelon poof! I wish I still had my watermelon Selma to put this one on. Biggest regret ever was selling that bag!



Beautiful


----------



## MDT

cdtracing said:


> I haven't seen that color poof.  That looks awesome!!!





HesitantShopper said:


> what a great color!





omri said:


> Wonderful charm!





aunt_sweden said:


> Beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> Picked up a watermelon poof! I wish I still had my watermelon Selma to put this one on. Biggest regret ever was selling that bag!



Gorgeous combo!!! I used to drool over your watermelon Selma. What were you thinking???!!!


----------



## paula3boys

MDT said:


> Picked up a watermelon poof! I wish I still had my watermelon Selma to put this one on. Biggest regret ever was selling that bag!




Thanks to your enabling I had to order that poof for my watermelon Cindy!


----------



## MDT

paula3boys said:


> Thanks to your enabling I had to order that poof for my watermelon Cindy!



Hahaha. Yes!!  I love this shade of pink. I never saw this color poof but it grabbed my eye while I was walking through Dillard's. At 30% off, I couldn't pass up!


----------



## MDT

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous combo!!! I used to drool over your watermelon Selma. What were you thinking???!!!




I don't know! I kick myself every day for selling it! I found myself reaching for other bags more than her so I thought it wasn't love. Until it was too late.


----------



## cdtracing

MDT said:


> I don't know! I kick myself every day for selling it! I found myself reaching for other bags more than her so I thought it wasn't love. Until it was too late.



You can always cyber stalk the secondary market for another one!


----------



## myluvofbags

Not an MK charm but seeing as we are all brand happy wanted to post this cutie I got. It's a Kate Spade hot air balloon. At the bottom it says "Let It Go." It will be a great reminder at times that I just need to let things go!


----------



## andral5

myluvofbags said:


> Not an MK charm but seeing as we are all brand happy wanted to post this cutie I got. It's a Kate Spade hot air balloon. At the bottom it says "Let It Go." It will be a great reminder at times that I just need to let things go!



That is so pretty! I love Kate Spade too


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Not an MK charm but seeing as we are all brand happy wanted to post this cutie I got. It's a Kate Spade hot air balloon. At the bottom it says "Let It Go." It will be a great reminder at times that I just need to let things go!



Okay that is so DARN cute! I love KS too!


----------



## laurelenas

myluvofbags said:


> Not an MK charm but seeing as we are all brand happy wanted to post this cutie I got. It's a Kate Spade hot air balloon. At the bottom it says "Let It Go." It will be a great reminder at times that I just need to let things go!




Super cute! [emoji173]&#65039; Where can I find one?


----------



## myluvofbags

laurelenas said:


> Super cute! [emoji173]&#65039; Where can I find one?




This was from a Kate Spade outlet. It wasn't included in any discounts as it's new.






BeachBagGal said:


> Okay that is so DARN cute! I love KS too!




I thought so too. Trying to decide which bag gets the honor of using it. 






andral5 said:


> That is so pretty! I love Kate Spade too



Thanks. This is only my 3rd item so far from Kate Spade. I'm really liking her whimsical style.


----------



## myluvofbags

Btw, I finally figured out how to multi quote from my phone app!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Not an MK charm but seeing as we are all brand happy wanted to post this cutie I got. It's a Kate Spade hot air balloon. At the bottom it says "Let It Go." It will be a great reminder at times that I just need to let things go!



Super cute! KS always has adorable fobs... she definitely does whimsy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Are the new monkey charms on the US site? i noticed them on my countries site. I'll post a screenshot.. hang on.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Here we go


----------



## myluvofbags

HesitantShopper said:


> Here we go
> 
> View attachment 3222602



I notice they don't have the thing to clip on but they are so cute I could always just get some to attach on.


----------



## laurelenas

myluvofbags said:


> I notice they don't have the thing to clip on but they are so cute I could always just get some to attach on.




I have an MK letter charm that has the same ring at the top. The ring has a section that pushes in to open it so you can clip it.


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> I notice they don't have the thing to clip on but they are so cute I could always just get some to attach on.



Ah, OK makes sense. I have that type of oring on bags. Thanks


----------



## HesitantShopper

laurelenas said:


> I have an MK letter charm that has the same ring at the top. The ring has a section that pushes in to open it so you can clip it.



That's good to know!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Not an MK charm but seeing as we are all brand happy wanted to post this cutie I got. It's a Kate Spade hot air balloon. At the bottom it says "Let It Go." It will be a great reminder at times that I just need to let things go!



Super cute! It's so colorful and blingy &#128518;


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Super cute! It's so colorful and blingy &#128518;



Thanks Melbo. I just picked up more cute charms. I'll post later.  I'm contemplating between two blue bags i just got. The deals were hard to resist but I'm keeping only 1!


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> Not an MK charm but seeing as we are all brand happy wanted to post this cutie I got. It's a Kate Spade hot air balloon. At the bottom it says "Let It Go." It will be a great reminder at times that I just need to let things go!


I really love this!!  Seeing this made me look to see if there were any in the UK and I found a few lovely Kate Spade ones.  I may be tempted, especially by a sparkley high heel shoe!


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> I really love this!!  Seeing this made me look to see if there were any in the UK and I found a few lovely Kate Spade ones.  I may be tempted, especially by a sparkley high heel shoe!



Thanks, I found a lipstick one today. I didn't see a high heel, I would have definitely got that one. Love the look of those.


----------



## andral5

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks, I found a lipstick one today. I didn't see a high heel, I would have definitely got that one. Love the look of those.



Loooovely!! All 3 of them.


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks, I found a lipstick one today. I didn't see a high heel, I would have definitely got that one. Love the look of those.


That lipstick one is also cool!  Here is the high heel one!


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> That lipstick one is also cool!  Here is the high heel one!



This is so cool! It has that great clip attachment and lots of colors so it will pretty much match anything. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks, I found a lipstick one today. I didn't see a high heel, I would have definitely got that one. Love the look of those.




The lipstick one is so cute and so the Ava. I just ordered the Ava key charm in tulip. Can't wait.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks, I found a lipstick one today. I didn't see a high heel, I would have definitely got that one. Love the look of those.



Super cute, all of them!


----------



## Minkette

How are folks planning to use the mini handbag charms offered by MK this season? Are they function or purely for decor? I love the mini Avas...


----------



## LVBagLady

Got this today. On sale.


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> That lipstick one is also cool!  Here is the high heel one!



I sure like that high heel shoe charm!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Minkette said:


> How are folks planning to use the mini handbag charms offered by MK this season? Are they function or purely for decor? I love the mini Avas...



I'm going to see if I can put coins in there without it coming out. I know some use it to store headphones.


----------



## myluvofbags

LVBagLady said:


> Got this today. On sale.



Nice color. Do you know the name of it?


----------



## omri

myluvofbags said:


> Nice color. Do you know the name of it?


It's a Michael Kors Extra Large Pave Fur Pom Key Charm )


----------



## omri

Ladies, how do you think, the color of hardware on bag and charm must match or not?


----------



## LVBagLady

myluvofbags said:


> Nice color. Do you know the name of it?



Yes


----------



## myluvofbags

omri said:


> It's a Michael Kors Extra Large Pave Fur Pom Key Charm )



I apologize, I meant the color


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I sure like that high heel shoe charm!!!



I know how much you like your heel charms!


----------



## myluvofbags

LVBagLady said:


> Yes



Thanks!


----------



## omri

The reason I'm asking about the hardware matching is I've purchased medium Cindy with silver hardware and two fur poms, one with gold hardware and second with gold. Please help me to choose which one looks better on that bag 
And also I ordered another pom in powder blue color with silver hardware (it's on the last pic)


----------



## trefusisgirl

omri said:


> The reason I'm asking about the hardware matching is I've purchased medium Cindy with silver hardware and two fur poms, one with gold hardware and second with gold. Please help me to choose which one looks better on that bag
> 
> And also I ordered another pom in powder blue color with silver hardware (it's on the last pic)




My personal opinion and I want one of the poms at the moment, is it should match the hardware of the bag.  I am considering purchasing one colour with shw and one with ghw, as I have a selection of bags with both.  More ghw than shw.  Or I am thinking of a pom with ghw & a charm in shw.

But go with your gut, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Minkette

myluvofbags said:


> I'm going to see if I can put coins in there without it coming out. I know some use it to store headphones.


Ohhh head phone storage would be great! Nice idea. I'd like one; however, I would prefer it also have a purpose as I'd not likely clip it on the outside of my bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

omri said:


> The reason I'm asking about the hardware matching is I've purchased medium Cindy with silver hardware and two fur poms, one with gold hardware and second with gold. Please help me to choose which one looks better on that bag
> And also I ordered another pom in powder blue color with silver hardware (it's on the last pic)



I prefer the white second one myself with this bag, looks cute but allows the blue of the bag to show through.


----------



## MDT

omri said:


> The reason I'm asking about the hardware matching is I've purchased medium Cindy with silver hardware and two fur poms, one with gold hardware and second with gold. Please help me to choose which one looks better on that bag
> And also I ordered another pom in powder blue color with silver hardware (it's on the last pic)



I like bag hardware and charm hardware to match. For that reason, I'd use the powder blue poof.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> I know how much you like your heel charms!



YES!!!  I can't wear them anymore but my bags can!!


----------



## omri

Thank you all for the answers. Blue pom with ghw I'll keep for the navy Selma then)


----------



## cdtracing

omri said:


> The reason I'm asking about the hardware matching is I've purchased medium Cindy with silver hardware and two fur poms, one with gold hardware and second with gold. Please help me to choose which one looks better on that bag
> And also I ordered another pom in powder blue color with silver hardware (it's on the last pic)



Personally, I like the hardware of my poms to match the hardware of the bag.  The only exception is a Silver Fox pom I have with shw.  The clasp is so short & close to the fur that you can't see it when it's clipped to the bag so it will basically blend with ghw.  I love the high heel shoe charms but right now, the ones I have are ghw.  I need to find some I like in shw so I can match them up with my shw bags.  I know...I'm a little OC about this! 

I love the matching color of the pom to the bag, though.


----------



## cny1941

omri said:


> The reason I'm asking about the hardware matching is I've purchased medium Cindy with silver hardware and two fur poms, one with gold hardware and second with gold. Please help me to choose which one looks better on that bag
> 
> And also I ordered another pom in powder blue color with silver hardware (it's on the last pic)




I prefer to match the hardware between purse and key charm I love to see it this way. The power blue with silver hardware is so pretty and will perfectly fit your blue Cindy.


----------



## alisonmrichie

Loving this thread some lovely inspiration for my broken jewellery


----------



## omri

cny1941 said:


> I prefer to match the hardware between purse and key charm I love to see it this way. The power blue with silver hardware is so pretty and will perfectly fit your blue Cindy.


Thanks, I agree with you)
Blue pom with shw will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## cny1941

omri said:


> Thanks, I agree with you)
> Blue pom with shw will arrive tomorrow.




Wow that's wonderful. Please post pics if you could [emoji4]


----------



## omri

cny1941 said:


> Wow that's wonderful. Please post pics if you could [emoji4]


Sure


----------



## lluuccka

"Mini me" - I couldn't resist ...


----------



## myluvofbags

lluuccka said:


> "Mini me" - I couldn't resist ...



So cute, it looks perfect together!


----------



## andral5

lluuccka said:


> "Mini me" - I couldn't resist ...



Cuuuute! What's the color? From the pic I can't say for sure. 
Love them both!


----------



## lluuccka

andral5 said:


> Cuuuute! What's the color? From the pic I can't say for sure.
> Love them both!



It's heather grey ... The best grey Kors has ever made. I also have matching shoes and wallet


----------



## andral5

lluuccka said:


> It's heather grey ... The best grey Kors has ever made. I also have matching shoes and wallet



Niiiice!! Love that shade of grey!


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> "Mini me" - I couldn't resist ...



That looks fantastic!!!!  Love the Heather Grey shade!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

lluuccka said:


> "Mini me" - I couldn't resist ...




Oh I want this, I have been lusting after this exact bag and colour for a while. Congrats on a beautiful bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

lluuccka said:


> "Mini me" - I couldn't resist ...




Love it!!![emoji1]


----------



## HesitantShopper

lluuccka said:


> "Mini me" - I couldn't resist ...



So cute!


----------



## omri

Here it is. Not as good as expected. The white one looks better)


----------



## laurelenas

omri said:


> Here it is. Not as good as expected. The white one looks better)




The white looks beautiful against the steel blue. Love that combo!


----------



## Sarah03

omri said:


> Here it is. Not as good as expected. The white one looks better)




This is so cute!


----------



## cdtracing

omri said:


> Here it is. Not as good as expected. The white one looks better)



The powder blue doesn't stand out; I think the white one is a great contrast.  I think the blue one would look better if the blue was a deeper blue but it still looks good.  I love the shw.  I think on this bag, the white looks best.  JMO


----------



## omri

Yeah, the white pom is better)


----------



## cny1941

omri said:


> Here it is. Not as good as expected. The white one looks better)




I love how they look together but it's all up to you. I have EB Cindy with the white fur charm but always keep thinking of the powder blue


----------



## lluuccka

My pompom collection. Black, navy, ballet, rose. Love them!


----------



## andral5

lluuccka said:


> My pompom collection. Black, navy, ballet, rose. Love them!



Oooh, love them all! Are they different size?
Enjoy the beauties!


----------



## Sarah03

lluuccka said:


> My pompom collection. Black, navy, ballet, rose. Love them!




So pretty!


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> My pompom collection. Black, navy, ballet, rose. Love them!



Love the variety of colors!  The Ballet is such a feminine color!  I have a Royal Blue pom I wear on my Sapphire Selma but it's just not the right shade for my Navy bags.  I'm thinking I should get a Navy pom.


----------



## HesitantShopper

omri said:


> Here it is. Not as good as expected. The white one looks better)



I don't think it looks bad, but i still stand by my original vote of white lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lluuccka said:


> My pompom collection. Black, navy, ballet, rose. Love them!



Great collection!


----------



## cny1941

lluuccka said:


> My pompom collection. Black, navy, ballet, rose. Love them!




Love them all the rose one is so pretty.


----------



## LVBagLady

Here's my pom collection Kate Spade owl, Ted Baker Fluffy Character, MK powder blue sphere, rose, red sphere, navy blue & black


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVBagLady said:


> Here's my pom collection Kate Spade owl, Ted Baker Fluffy Character, MK powder blue sphere, rose, red sphere, navy blue & black



Great collection! a herd of fluffies!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Chuffed just bought a pom which I have wanted for ages.  Can't wait to get it and it was a good price.  I now need to find one in a more neutral colour with shw.


----------



## myluvofbags

trefusisgirl said:


> Chuffed just bought a pom which I have wanted for ages.  Can't wait to get it and it was a good price.  I now need to find one in a more neutral colour with shw.
> View attachment 3229228



Such a great pop of color for neutral bags and a neutral will be great on your pop of color bags!


----------



## MDT

trefusisgirl said:


> Chuffed just bought a pom which I have wanted for ages.  Can't wait to get it and it was a good price.  I now need to find one in a more neutral colour with shw.
> View attachment 3229228



I've never seen the raspberry! Great find and even better that you got it for a great price!


----------



## Apelila

My lovely Dressy Sutton in optic white with the bagcharm party


----------



## andral5

Apelila said:


> My lovely Dressy Sutton in optic white with the bagcharm party



Omg, how cute are they!! And they go so well with the classy and elegant Sutton!


----------



## Apelila

andral5 said:


> Omg, how cute are they!! And they go so well with the classy and elegant Sutton!


Thank you lovely&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## trefusisgirl

Apelila said:


> My lovely Dressy Sutton in optic white with the bagcharm party




Oh they are just to cute and look great on your sutton.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Chuffed just bought a pom which I have wanted for ages.  Can't wait to get it and it was a good price.  I now need to find one in a more neutral colour with shw.
> View attachment 3229228



That''''ll be a fun pop of color!



Apelila said:


> My lovely Dressy Sutton in optic white with the bagcharm party



Adorable charms!


----------



## cny1941

LVBagLady said:


> Here's my pom collection Kate Spade owl, Ted Baker Fluffy Character, MK powder blue sphere, rose, red sphere, navy blue & black




Very nice collection. 



trefusisgirl said:


> Chuffed just bought a pom which I have wanted for ages.  Can't wait to get it and it was a good price.  I now need to find one in a more neutral colour with shw.
> View attachment 3229228



Love raspberry. Hope to see one with shw. 





Apelila said:


> My lovely Dressy Sutton in optic white with the bagcharm party




Beautiful Sutton and your charms are so cute.


----------



## Apelila

cny1941 said:


> Very nice collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Love raspberry. Hope to see one with shw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Sutton and your charms are so cute.


Thank you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## trefusisgirl

My pom arrived and I am thrilled with it. Now need to track one down with shw for a good price.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> My pom arrived and I am thrilled with it. Now need to track one down with shw for a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231944
> View attachment 3231945



Looks so nice!


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks so nice!




Thanks am so pleased as I got it off ebay & it came with all
Tags attached in it's box.  The seller had even wraped box in tissue paper & tons of bubble wrap.


----------



## myluvofbags

trefusisgirl said:


> My pom arrived and I am thrilled with it. Now need to track one down with shw for a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231944
> View attachment 3231945



Adds a great pop of color to your bag. Hope you find a silver one. They are hard to find.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Thanks am so pleased as I got it off ebay & it came with all
> Tags attached in it's box.  The seller had even wraped box in tissue paper & tons of bubble wrap.



well cannot get better than that! awesome.


----------



## cny1941

trefusisgirl said:


> My pom arrived and I am thrilled with it. Now need to track one down with shw for a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231944
> View attachment 3231945




Love raspberry. I want one with shw too.


----------



## LadyV

I'm thinking of getting a fur pom charm for my new black saffiano with gold hardware Hamilton (which I'm anxiously waiting to receive in the mail). Any suggestions? 


My initial thought was to go with black but that's because I love black on black. But after seeing all of the gorgeous colors in this thread, I'm second-guessing it. I kind of want the pom to pop but I also want it to be neutral enough to wear with everything. Decisions, decisions... P.S. Light colors are a no-go for me (makeup will eventually ruin them for me). 


What are your thoughts on these Brian Atwood faux fur poms? They're on sale for $36 at Lord & Taylor and come in black, cobalt and fuchsia. 








I know they're faux fur but that doesn't matter to me. I saw the fuchsia in person and it's really luxurious looking. 

I would prefer to stick with MK but if I can't find the right color I may just go with one of these.


----------



## HesitantShopper

LadyV said:


> I'm thinking of getting a fur pom charm for my new black saffiano with gold hardware Hamilton (which I'm anxiously waiting to receive in the mail). Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> My initial thought was to go with black but that's because I love black on black. But after seeing all of the gorgeous colors in this thread, I'm second-guessing it. I kind of want the pom to pop but I also want it to be neutral enough to wear with everything. Decisions, decisions... P.S. Light colors are a no-go for me (makeup will eventually ruin them for me).
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on these Brian Atwood faux fur poms? They're on sale for $36 at Lord & Taylor and come in black, cobalt and fuchsia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they're faux fur but that doesn't matter to me. I saw the fuchsia in person and it's really luxurious looking.
> 
> I would prefer to stick with MK but if I can't find the right color I may just go with one of these.



If you want color but want more neutral i;d probably go for cobalt.. simply because blue tones are typically easier to pair with..  I'll have to check out the L&T site to see the colors...

You could also try some of the brown toned or silver poms from MK...


----------



## LadyV

HesitantShopper said:


> If you want color but want more neutral i;d probably go for cobalt.. simply because blue tones are typically easier to pair with..  I'll have to check out the L&T site to see the colors...
> 
> You could also try some of the brown toned or silver poms from MK...


 
Thanks for your feedback! Here's the link to the Brian Atwood ones from L&T: 
http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...ource=Q&searchTerm=brian+atwood+bobbe&x=0&y=0

I'm so torn! There's a gray one from MK on eBay but it's kind of light-colored. I may need to try them on in person once my Hamilton arrives. 


I'm curious to see how other Hamilton owners have dressed up their bags. Anyone want to share?


----------



## andral5

LadyV said:


> I'm thinking of getting a fur pom charm for my new black saffiano with gold hardware Hamilton (which I'm anxiously waiting to receive in the mail). Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> My initial thought was to go with black but that's because I love black on black. But after seeing all of the gorgeous colors in this thread, I'm second-guessing it. I kind of want the pom to pop but I also want it to be neutral enough to wear with everything. Decisions, decisions... P.S. Light colors are a no-go for me (makeup will eventually ruin them for me).
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on these Brian Atwood faux fur poms? They're on sale for $36 at Lord & Taylor and come in black, cobalt and fuchsia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they're faux fur but that doesn't matter to me. I saw the fuchsia in person and it's really luxurious looking.
> 
> I would prefer to stick with MK but if I can't find the right color I may just go with one of these.



They look pretty even in faux fur. I wouldn't mind either. How big are they? What's their diameter?


----------



## LadyV

andral5 said:


> They look pretty even in faux fur. I wouldn't mind either. How big are they? What's their diameter?


 
The website doesn't have the dimensions listed but when I looked at the fuchsia one in person, it seemed like a standard size (probably the same as the regular MK ones).


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> My pom arrived and I am thrilled with it. Now need to track one down with shw for a good price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3231944
> View attachment 3231945




Beautiful colour, you inspired me to look on ebay and now I am getting a black one with the pave ball!! I will post pics, if/ when it arrives.


----------



## MKbaglover

I had to get the Kate Spade high heel charm- so here she is on my navy Selma.  She is very sparkly!


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> I had to get the Kate Spade high heel charm- so here she is on my navy Selma.  She is very sparkly!
> View attachment 3232977
> View attachment 3232978



Very nice and yes super sparkly!


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> Beautiful colour, you inspired me to look on ebay and now I am getting a black one with the pave ball!! I will post pics, if/ when it arrives.



Ooh,I have the black one, will be twins!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> I had to get the Kate Spade high heel charm- so here she is on my navy Selma.  She is very sparkly!
> View attachment 3232977
> View attachment 3232978



How cute! How does it open to attach?


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> Beautiful colour, you inspired me to look on ebay and now I am getting a black one with the pave ball!! I will post pics, if/ when it arrives.




Oh the pave ball ones are lovely, I saw one on ebay recently.  I am so limited where I can get the charms/poms from.  I have to be patient tracking a shw one down as i've tried the ghw one on a shw bag & it just doesn't go for me.

Can't wait to see pics, when it arrives, when, think positive lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> I had to get the Kate Spade high heel charm- so here she is on my navy Selma.  She is very sparkly!
> View attachment 3232977
> View attachment 3232978




So cute love this and it looks gorgeous on ur navy selma.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> Beautiful colour, you inspired me to look on ebay and now I am getting a black one with the pave ball!! I will post pics, if/ when it arrives.




Just looked on ebay so tempted by this one, my only concern is that it is optic white, I worry that may get dirty.  But it would go with EVERY shw bag I own being white.  I may have to risk it!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Oh no, I can't stop myself, have just bought two more poms, pale pink with ghw and optic white with pave ball & shw.  I am now complete on my pom front, no more, 3 is enough.  These cost me £75.00 in total including postage, which I think is a good deal!!  My other one was £27.50 so for just over £100 i've got all 3.  2 x different sellers on these, but both have 100% positive feedback.  I looked at my bag collection list and these will go really well with my bags.


----------



## trefusisgirl

LadyV said:


> I'm thinking of getting a fur pom charm for my new black saffiano with gold hardware Hamilton (which I'm anxiously waiting to receive in the mail). Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> My initial thought was to go with black but that's because I love black on black. But after seeing all of the gorgeous colors in this thread, I'm second-guessing it. I kind of want the pom to pop but I also want it to be neutral enough to wear with everything. Decisions, decisions... P.S. Light colors are a no-go for me (makeup will eventually ruin them for me).
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on these Brian Atwood faux fur poms? They're on sale for $36 at Lord & Taylor and come in black, cobalt and fuchsia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they're faux fur but that doesn't matter to me. I saw the fuchsia in person and it's really luxurious looking.
> 
> I would prefer to stick with MK but if I can't find the right color I may just go with one of these.




Wow the fushia is lovely and would look fantastic with ur new black with ghw, it would definately be a pop of colour and go with other colours as well.

But it isn't exactly neutral.  I've just got raspberry mk one and found it doesn't really go with a lot of my bags so i've bought a pale pink one as well, which will be a cute neutral.  I guess that would be too pale for you.  Cobalt would be nice.  

Unsure about black on a black bag, if ur looking for a pop of colour.  Or you could get black with the pave ball like mklover has just purchased as that would give a nice bit of shine to it.

Arghh so difficult choosing isn't it.


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> Very nice and yes super sparkly!







myluvofbags said:


> Ooh,I have the black one, will be twins!




Thank you!  How do like your black one?  What colour bags do you wear it with?  I bought it on a whim, I just love the little disco ball in the centre!!


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> How cute! How does it open to attach?




It took me about 10 minutes to work out- it was not obvious!  You pull down the centre bit at the bottom that is attached to the chain and then slide round to the left until an opening appears.  It is very handy once you know that!


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh the pave ball ones are lovely, I saw one on ebay recently.  I am so limited where I can get the charms/poms from.  I have to be patient tracking a shw one down as i've tried the ghw one on a shw bag & it just doesn't go for me.
> 
> Can't wait to see pics, when it arrives, when, think positive lol.




 I will think positive!!



trefusisgirl said:


> So cute love this and it looks gorgeous on ur navy selma.




Thank you!



trefusisgirl said:


> Just looked on ebay so tempted by this one, my only concern is that it is optic white, I worry that may get dirty.  But it would go with EVERY shw bag I own being white.  I may have to risk it!
> 
> View attachment 3233083







trefusisgirl said:


> Oh no, I can't stop myself, have just bought two more poms, pale pink with ghw and optic white with pave ball & shw.  I am now complete on my pom front, no more, 3 is enough.  These cost me £75.00 in total including postage, which I think is a good deal!!  My other one was £27.50 so for just over £100 i've got all 3.  2 x different sellers on these, but both have 100% positive feedback.  I looked at my bag collection list and these will go really well with my bags.
> 
> View attachment 3233092
> View attachment 3233093




I loved the white one, I was so tempted by it too but I chose the black as I was worried the white would get too dirty.  I really want a ballet coloured one for neutral bags.  I think you have a good deal as the pond are expensive here and you don't see them anywhere very often.  I'm on a bag content ban so I now move to charms!!


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> I had to get the Kate Spade high heel charm- so here she is on my navy Selma.  She is very sparkly!
> View attachment 3232977
> View attachment 3232978



Love this charm!!  I want one!!  Do you know if it comes in shw?  I already have 3-4 high heel shoe charms but they have ghw.  I would love to find some high heel shoes with shw!!!  I love the multicolor sparkle of this one!!  And it looks spectacular on your Navy Selma!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> It took me about 10 minutes to work out- it was not obvious!  You pull down the centre bit at the bottom that is attached to the chain and then slide round to the left until an opening appears.  It is very handy once you know that!




Oh okay lol. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't like a keychain where you have to slide the keys through. That would be bad. [emoji14]


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Just looked on ebay so tempted by this one, my only concern is that it is optic white, I worry that may get dirty.  But it would go with EVERY shw bag I own being white.  I may have to risk it!
> 
> View attachment 3233083



Good deal, Tre!!  I love the poms & have 6, I think.  I still want to find a Navy & a Merlot/Burgandy  but I'm trying to be good right now & not spend any money.  And of course, this is when I start seeing all the deals on things I've been wanting.  Trying to be good is just killing me!!!:devil:


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> I had to get the Kate Spade high heel charm- so here she is on my navy Selma.  She is very sparkly!
> View attachment 3232977
> View attachment 3232978



That is super cute!


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> Love this charm!!  I want one!!  Do you know if it comes in shw?  I already have 3-4 high heel shoe charms but they have ghw.  I would love to find some high heel shoes with shw!!!  I love the multicolor sparkle of this one!!  And it looks spectacular on your Navy Selma!!


Thank you, I think it will look great on my Deep Pink and my Tile Blue Selmas too!  I love charms that can go with different colours, the GHW (12kt plating apparently) is a perfect match for the MK gold tone hardware, unfortunately there was no SHW high heel ones


----------



## Apelila

My Electric Blue in Small Dressy Sutton and the party charms


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> I will think positive!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the white one, I was so tempted by it too but I chose the black as I was worried the white would get too dirty.  I really want a ballet coloured one for neutral bags.  I think you have a good deal as the pond are expensive here and you don't see them anywhere very often.  I'm on a bag content ban so I now move to charms!!




Yeah I need to google "how to wash fox fur," can u imagine what I would get up as results, I dread to think!  I am thinking washing in baby shampoo and a stint in our airing cupboard if it gets grubby.

I am trying not to buy bags as well, but I know it probably won't last long!  Willpower is not a strong point where things I don't need, but want are concerned!


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> That is super cute!




Thank you, I have a new addiction now (at least it is cheaper than bags!).  I'm on the look out for more like this!


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> Good deal, Tre!!  I love the poms & have 6, I think.  I still want to find a Navy & a Merlot/Burgandy  but I'm trying to be good right now & not spend any money.  And of course, this is when I start seeing all the deals on things I've been wanting.  Trying to be good is just killing me!!!:devil:




Oh my don't feel so bad knowing u have 6 lol.  Yes typically u will see lots u want when you are trying not to spend.

The seller I got my pale pink from one on her feedback has sold a few merlot ones.  I think navy would be fab.  She had a navy/pale blue with shw, but I felt the totally impractical white for me would go with more.  I know what will happen with the rain here, first outing some truck driver will drive past me throwing muddy water up all over me lol, and I will chase him down and waggle my soggy now brown pom at him!!


----------



## Apelila

Apelila said:


> My Electric Blue in Small Dressy Sutton and the party charms


Wrong picture!!! Forgive me guys


----------



## MKbaglover

Apelila said:


> Wrong picture!!! Forgive me guys




I did wonder- it was a pretty picture though!


----------



## Apelila

Take two...Small dresy sutton in electric blue with the gang hanging


----------



## MKbaglover

Apelila said:


> Take two...Small dresy sutton in electric blue with the gang hanging




I love it, I love the teddy and the long fur Pom brightens up a pretty bag!


----------



## Apelila

MKbaglover said:


> I love it, I love the teddy and the long fur Pom brightens up a pretty bag!


Thank you Teddy bear is from Prada I luv to hang them to my bags they are so cute&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Scooch

Large Selma with gold Kors charm!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Scooch said:


> Large Selma with gold Kors charm!
> 
> View attachment 3233511




Oh that looks lovely on there.  I love those charms, subtle but blingy.  Saw one in shw recently and nearly bought it.


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh the pave ball ones are lovely, I saw one on ebay recently.  I am so limited where I can get the charms/poms from.  I have to be patient tracking a shw one down as i've tried the ghw one on a shw bag & it just doesn't go for me.
> 
> Can't wait to see pics, when it arrives, when, think positive lol.




It arrived beautifully packaged and very prompt!  I love it. I have not seen one in real life before and I was surprised at how soft it is and it is such a beautiful deep black.  The hardware is not silver but is a very dark shiny grey colour, almost black.  I'm hoping I could get away with it on ghw but I'm not sure.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> It arrived beautifully packaged and very prompt!  I love it. I have not seen one in real life before and I was surprised at how soft it is and it is such a beautiful deep black.  The hardware is not silver but is a very dark shiny grey colour, almost black.  I'm hoping I could get away with it on ghw but I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3235919
> View attachment 3235920




Oh that is lovely.  I love the hardware and think that could go on ghw, or shw.  They are so soft aren't they.  Looks great with that bag.  So glad ur pleased with it.  They really are so difficult to get in the UK, so we are lucky.

My others also arrived today





Love the white.  I do like the pink as well, but it is quite small compared to the other 2 I have.  In fact, looks like my raspberry & white got together & made a pom baby lol.


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> It arrived beautifully packaged and very prompt!  I love it. I have not seen one in real life before and I was surprised at how soft it is and it is such a beautiful deep black.  The hardware is not silver but is a very dark shiny grey colour, almost black.  I'm hoping I could get away with it on ghw but I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3235919
> View attachment 3235920



Looks good. I have the same one and think cause with the blackish/grey (I think it looks kinda looks like pewter, which is stunning) color hardware it will match anything.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> It arrived beautifully packaged and very prompt!  I love it. I have not seen one in real life before and I was surprised at how soft it is and it is such a beautiful deep black.  The hardware is not silver but is a very dark shiny grey colour, almost black.  I'm hoping I could get away with it on ghw but I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3235919
> View attachment 3235920



Very nice! i admit i am a HW mixer when it comes to charms, frankly it's just to hard to always match.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh that is lovely.  I love the hardware and think that could go on ghw, or shw.  They are so soft aren't they.  Looks great with that bag.  So glad ur pleased with it.  They really are so difficult to get in the UK, so we are lucky.
> 
> My others also arrived today
> 
> View attachment 3236272
> View attachment 3236273
> 
> 
> Love the white.  I do like the pink as well, but it is quite small compared to the other 2 I have.  In fact, looks like my raspberry & white got together & made a pom baby lol.




Love them! the Pave are only done in the bigger poof.. the non-pave come in two sizes so hence your 'baby poof'


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> Love them! the Pave are only done in the bigger poof.. the non-pave come in two sizes so hence your 'baby poof'




Thanks, I didn't realise till the baby arrived that there was more than one size in the non pave ones.

Just looks so funny in the middle of raspberry and white, like a little pom family.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Thanks, I didn't realise till the baby arrived that there was more than one size in the non pave ones.
> 
> Just looks so funny in the middle of raspberry and white,* like a little pom family*.



AT least it's a cheap feed.


----------



## Nata6950

myluvofbags said:


> Along with charms,  I also sometimes like to add matching colored bows.  I enjoy adding charms to my bags, especially to my more plain bags and feel it adds a little something personal to it.  I'm not particular or partial to any specific brand of charms.   If I see something I like I get it.


I love the locket with all the charms inside!!! Can't wait for my bag to come so I can add cute charms!


----------



## Nata6950

2 stars said:


> Black selma swh with a pink bow I bought at one of my daughters last cheer competitions.


I am a cheerleader and I never thought of that! Next comp I am definitely buying one to add to my bag!


----------



## Nata6950

Scooch said:


> Large Selma with gold Kors charm!
> 
> View attachment 3233511


Beautiful charm!


----------



## omri

Pave fur pom, color Camel. What do you think about such color combination?)


----------



## omri

My fur poms family))))


----------



## LVBagLady

omri said:


> My fur poms family))))



I love the ones with the little fox faces on them


----------



## HesitantShopper

omri said:


> Pave fur pom, color Camel. What do you think about such color combination?)



I think it looks fine! 



omri said:


> My fur poms family))))



Cute little family there!


----------



## omri

Yeah,growing family)))


----------



## cdtracing

omri said:


> Pave fur pom, color Camel. What do you think about such color combination?)



This looks wonderful with your Navy Selma!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

omri said:


> My fur poms family))))



Lovely!!  Love the ones with the fox heads!!


----------



## omri

cdtracing said:


> This looks wonderful with your Navy Selma!!!!


Thank you


----------



## melbo

omri said:


> My fur poms family))))



Sooo cute! Love your fox pom pom! 






omri said:


> Pave fur pom, color Camel. What do you think about such color combination?)



Caramel looks great with your lovely Selma! Such a versatile color you really can't go wrong!


----------



## MKbaglover

omri said:


> Pave fur pom, color Camel. What do you think about such color combination?)



I think it looks great with the navy, I would like a neutral colour like this it would go with so many colours.


omri said:


> My fur poms family))))



Lovely selection!


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh that is lovely.  I love the hardware and think that could go on ghw, or shw.  They are so soft aren't they.  Looks great with that bag.  So glad ur pleased with it.  They really are so difficult to get in the UK, so we are lucky.
> 
> My others also arrived today
> 
> View attachment 3236272
> View attachment 3236273
> 
> 
> Love the white.  I do like the pink as well, but it is quite small compared to the other 2 I have.  In fact, looks like my raspberry & white got together & made a pom baby lol.




I think the white one is beautiful and the pink is really pretty and feminine!  I'm a but like you, I went from none to two in the space of a week!  I have now purchased another one of eBay- Teal.  I couldn't resist eBay stalking for more UK sellers and snapped up this one.  It is a bit pricier than I wanted and unfortunately this one doesn't have the pave ball but the colour is beautiful (and would go well with my bag collection), so I couldn't let it pass.


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> Looks good. I have the same one and think cause with the blackish/grey (I think it looks kinda looks like pewter, which is stunning) color hardware it will match anything.



The hardware is really different and I was pleasantly surprised.  It really works well with a saturated black colour.



HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! i admit i am a HW mixer when it comes to charms, frankly it's just to hard to always match.




I thought I would be one to match hardware but I think you are right, trying to match charm colour, with bag colour and hardware would be irritating!


----------



## omri

Thanks for your response ladies


----------



## myluvofbags

Picked up this cute good luck monkey charm for this New Year. Along with a new bracelet.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up this cute good luck monkey charm for this New Year. Along with a new bracelet.



Very nice bracelet and super cute Monkey! saw him at the boutique the other day.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up this cute good luck monkey charm for this New Year. Along with a new bracelet.



So cute!!!  Love the Monkey & your new bracelet is beautiful!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> So cute!!!  Love the Monkey & your new bracelet is beautiful!






HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice bracelet and super cute Monkey! saw him at the boutique the other day.



Thanks! I thought the charm was cute and forgot it was the year of the money until the sa told me. They said it's limited in stores but is available online. I just love the bracelet, it kind of looks like jade. There was also a pretty purple one too.


----------



## Dmurphy1

MKbaglover said:


> It arrived beautifully packaged and very prompt!  I love it. I have not seen one in real life before and I was surprised at how soft it is and it is such a beautiful deep black.  The hardware is not silver but is a very dark shiny grey colour, almost black.  I'm hoping I could get away with it on ghw but I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3235919
> View attachment 3235920


Both the charm and bag are GORGEOUS !!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks! I thought the charm was cute and forgot it was the year of the money until the sa told me. They said it's limited in stores but is available online. I just love the bracelet, it kind of looks like jade. There was also a pretty purple one too.



Of coarse year of the Monkey when i saw it a few weeks ago online, i was like different but i totally get it now lol.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up this cute good luck monkey charm for this New Year. Along with a new bracelet.



Love your new charm and your bracelet us gorgeous! You did very well &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## MKbaglover

Dmurphy1 said:


> Both the charm and bag are GORGEOUS !!!




Thank you!


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up this cute good luck monkey charm for this New Year. Along with a new bracelet.




Cute charm and the bracelet is really pretty!


----------



## paula3boys

Put my Target find on my MK


----------



## cdtracing

paula3boys said:


> Put my Target find on my MK
> View attachment 3248263



That's so cute!!  Woodstock pops against the blue for a very cheery show.  This just made me smile!!


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> It arrived beautifully packaged and very prompt!  I love it. I have not seen one in real life before and I was surprised at how soft it is and it is such a beautiful deep black.  The hardware is not silver but is a very dark shiny grey colour, almost black.  I'm hoping I could get away with it on ghw but I'm not sure.
> View attachment 3235919
> View attachment 3235920



I love your Gunmetal & Black fur pom on your Red Dillon.  I have a black with shw pom I wear on my Red Dillon but I think I like your black pom better!!


----------



## Sarah03

I couldn't resist this cutie from Kate Spade


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> I couldn't resist this cutie from Kate Spade
> View attachment 3248331
> View attachment 3248332



That really is a cutie. I love the little diamond banana.....


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> Put my Target find on my MK
> View attachment 3248263



So cute, I love him! The yellow looks amazing against the blue.


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> That really is a cutie. I love the little diamond banana.....




Thank you!  I'm going to use him as a bag charm.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> I couldn't resist this cutie from Kate Spade
> View attachment 3248331
> View attachment 3248332



This is so cute. Loving the monkeys for the new year.


----------



## Pinkalicious

paula3boys said:


> Put my Target find on my MK
> View attachment 3248263




So cute. I love your electric blue Cindy. I want something in electric blue but I have no need for a new bag or style haha. One day...



Sarah03 said:


> I couldn't resist this cutie from Kate Spade
> View attachment 3248331
> View attachment 3248332




Love it!

I've been looking at Rebecca minkoff charms.. She has some cute leather tassels. I'll wait for a sale though.


----------



## paula3boys

cdtracing said:


> That's so cute!!  Woodstock pops against the blue for a very cheery show.  This just made me smile!!



I agree about it popping. Glad it made you smile!



myluvofbags said:


> So cute, I love him! The yellow looks amazing against the blue.



Thank you. I thought it looked like a nice contrast to try. 



Pinkalicious said:


> So cute. I love your electric blue Cindy. I want something in electric blue but I have no need for a new bag or style haha. One day....



Electric blue is such a great color in person. I like it more than my sapphire.


----------



## MKbaglover

paula3boys said:


> Put my Target find on my MK
> View attachment 3248263


I love this colour contrast!  I love how a perfectly chosen charm can really change the look of a bag!  I wasn't really into it before but I now realise it is a great way to change things up without feeling the need for a new bag- much cheaper too!


----------



## MKbaglover

Sarah03 said:


> I couldn't resist this cutie from Kate Spade
> View attachment 3248331
> View attachment 3248332


I love this, I was tempted by this and the polar bear on ice when I saw them.  Kate Spade has some lovely charms, I was tempted by quite a few!


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> I love your Gunmetal & Black fur pom on your Red Dillon.  I have a black with shw pom I wear on my Red Dillon but I think I like your black pom better!!


Thank you!  I have always loved this bag but I feel that it is a 'hey look at me' bag, probably due to the colour/size.  This pom is such a deep black I think it pulls out the dark undertones of the bag and makes it less of a stand out colour.  I'm more content carrying it now!


----------



## Sarah03

MKbaglover said:


> I love this, I was tempted by this and the polar bear on ice when I saw them.  Kate Spade has some lovely charms, I was tempted by quite a few!



Thank you!  I saw him and it was over. KS has some cute stuff !



Pinkalicious said:


> So cute. I love your electric blue Cindy. I want something in electric blue but I have no need for a new bag or style haha. One day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> I've been looking at Rebecca minkoff charms.. She has some cute leather tassels. I'll wait for a sale though.



RM also has a ton of cute stuff! I love her Cory pouches with the cute sayings. 



myluvofbags said:


> This is so cute. Loving the monkeys for the new year.



Thank you!  Me too!


----------



## paula3boys

MKbaglover said:


> I love this colour contrast!  I love how a perfectly chosen charm can really change the look of a bag!  I wasn't really into it before but I now realise it is a great way to change things up without feeling the need for a new bag- much cheaper too!




I completely agree


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> Put my Target find on my MK
> View attachment 3248263



Again super cute! need to try and find one today lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I couldn't resist this cutie from Kate Spade
> View attachment 3248331
> View attachment 3248332



He is so darn cute! lovely detail.


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> He is so darn cute! lovely detail.




Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

Carrying this today with non MK Pom


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> Carrying this today with non MK Pom
> View attachment 3250210



Looks pretty with the pop of pink!


----------



## omri

Did you see the new poms?) Finally without huge carabiner clip closure) on MK website.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

omri said:


> Did you see the new poms?) Finally without huge carabiner clip closure) on MK website.



They look great. 
Hopefully, Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom and other stores will sell them too. MK doesn't ship to Switzerland unfortunately.


----------



## cny1941

omri said:


> Did you see the new poms?) Finally without huge carabiner clip closure) on MK website.




Love it! I returned my poms because of that huge clip closure. When I put it on my Selma, it keeps the handles look awkward. Love this new poms.


----------



## paula3boys

cny1941 said:


> Love it! I returned my poms because of that huge clip closure. When I put it on my Selma, it keeps the handles look awkward. Love this new poms.




I agree and that was what held me back from getting MK poms. I have one non brand without it and one MK with it only because nobody else had watermelon color. I hope they sell new style without glasses or add ons for MK. Gotta check it out now!


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah03 said:


> I couldn't resist this cutie from Kate Spade
> View attachment 3248331
> View attachment 3248332



That monkey is just adorable!!!  And perfect for the upcoming Year of the Monkey!


----------



## cdtracing

omri said:


> Did you see the new poms?) Finally without huge carabiner clip closure) on MK website.



I haven't seen these!!  It's off the the website for me!!


----------



## cdtracing

paula3boys said:


> I agree and that was what held me back from getting MK poms. I have one non brand without it and one MK with it only because nobody else had watermelon color. I hope they sell new style without glasses or add ons for MK. Gotta check it out now!



All my poms are non brand.  I have a few other bag charms with crystals that are non brand as well.  I have 2-3 MK charms but I have to be particular of which bags to put them on because of the huge clip.  I do prefer the claw clip to the ring though; it's just easier for me to put on.  If I decide I like the MK charms but not the huge clips, I may look into changing out the clips for a smaller style.


----------



## omri

paula3boys said:


> I agree and that was what held me back from getting MK poms. I have one non brand without it and one MK with it only because nobody else had watermelon color. I hope they sell new style without glasses or add ons for MK. Gotta check it out now!


And I hope there will be more colors with ghw)


----------



## Sarah03

cdtracing said:


> That monkey is just adorable!!!  And perfect for the upcoming Year of the Monkey!




Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

Picked this cute little charm at H&M


----------



## andral5

paula3boys said:


> Picked this cute little charm at H&M
> View attachment 3256832



Love it! So elegant!


----------



## DiamondsForever

I'm tempted by one of these, what do you girls think?
https://fabricantdedouceurs.laduree...e/tous/keychain-la-parisienne-pink-peppercorn


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm tempted by one of these, what do you girls think?
> 
> https://fabricantdedouceurs.laduree...e/tous/keychain-la-parisienne-pink-peppercorn




Gorgeous, i've been wanting one of these for a while but haven't got one yet.  They are just so cute and I love the colours on them.  Go for it.  Have u looked on their website, eatable all of it!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Got these little cuties in TK Maxx this week, was going to just get the one, but as they were £9.99 each I decided to splurge on both.  As they are an odd shade not gold, nor silver, I am hoping they look good on both my shw and ghw bags.
	

		
			
		

		
	





The pig is my fav one.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cny1941 said:


> Love it! I returned my poms because of that huge clip closure. When I put it on my Selma, it keeps the handles look awkward. Love this new poms.




I didn't realise till I used my white one this week on one of my Selmas what a pain they are to attach.  You are right it is awkward on the handles and doesn't sit right at all when you are moving the handles.  I have ended up with it attached to the clip for the shoulder strap but now it kinda sits almost in my bag!

They are fine on some of my other mk bags, for example, perfect on my bedford tassle, but on my jet set tote I can't even attach them due to giantness of the clip!

Such a shame as I love my poms.


----------



## trefusisgirl

omri said:


> Did you see the new poms?) Finally without huge carabiner clip closure) on MK website.




Oh so much better and I am guessing the ring is easy to open.  Wish i'd waited before buying my three as they would go perfectly on all my bags, unlike my current 3, which I can only use on some.


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> Gorgeous, i've been wanting one of these for a while but haven't got one yet.  They are just so cute and I love the colours on them.  Go for it.  Have u looked on their website, eatable all of it!!!



The website is amazing isn't it! Lol great minds think alike  I'm going to check them out in person next time I'm in London. I can't believe they do charms, the macaroons are TDF! I'm not into sweet things normally, but sometimes my work in Paris sends them over to us in the UK and they're lush. Which colour combo do you like best? I think this one would be cute on my dark dune and blush bags for summer.




trefusisgirl said:


> Got these little cuties in TK Maxx this week, was going to just get the one, but as they were £9.99 each I decided to splurge on both.  As they are an odd shade not gold, nor silver, I am hoping they look good on both my shw and ghw bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256874
> View attachment 3256875
> 
> 
> The pig is my fav one.



These are so cute! You get all the best things in your branch  I think we need an up to date family picture of your collection


----------



## HesitantShopper

omri said:


> Did you see the new poms?) Finally without huge carabiner clip closure) on MK website.



I had not, how do they clip on though?


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> Picked this cute little charm at H&M
> View attachment 3256832



That is cute! i tried to find charms at my H&M late last year and no luck, dunno where they put them?


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm tempted by one of these, what do you girls think?
> https://fabricantdedouceurs.laduree...e/tous/keychain-la-parisienne-pink-peppercorn



Yep, me likely.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Got these little cuties in TK Maxx this week, was going to just get the one, but as they were £9.99 each I decided to splurge on both.  As they are an odd shade not gold, nor silver, I am hoping they look good on both my shw and ghw bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256874
> View attachment 3256875
> 
> 
> The pig is my fav one.



Those are so cute! great find.


----------



## andral5

trefusisgirl said:


> Got these little cuties in TK Maxx this week, was going to just get the one, but as they were £9.99 each I decided to splurge on both.  As they are an odd shade not gold, nor silver, I am hoping they look good on both my shw and ghw bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3256874
> View attachment 3256875
> 
> 
> The pig is my fav one.



Ooooh, I looove these! Please post pics with them on your bags, must be gorgeous!


----------



## paula3boys

HesitantShopper said:


> That is cute! i tried to find charms at my H&M late last year and no luck, dunno where they put them?



I follow someone on Instagram that posted the picture originally and went to my store to find it. They were up front by the registers. They had a lot of cute charms, but this is the only one I wanted.


----------



## DiamondsForever

HesitantShopper said:


> Yep, me likely.



 going to investigate the next time I'm in London. They're too cute!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Unhappy my raspberry pom has come detached from the key fob.  I only realise when i got in the car to find my bag pomless.  I can't seem to mend it either.  Disappointed as this was the 2nd time of use!  I have tried to tie it on but the elastic bit just keeps
Shredding.&#128577;&#128577;&#128577;&#128577;


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> I had not, how do they clip on though?




I think the ring opens up easily at one part, if they are like others i've seen, much more sensible than the clip.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> The website is amazing isn't it! Lol great minds think alike  I'm going to check them out in person next time I'm in London. I can't believe they do charms, the macaroons are TDF! I'm not into sweet things normally, but sometimes my work in Paris sends them over to us in the UK and they're lush. Which colour combo do you like best? I think this one would be cute on my dark dune and blush bags for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are so cute! You get all the best things in your branch  I think we need an up to date family picture of your collection




Goodness i'd be there all morning, it is a bit large now as you can imagine and although they had loads more bags in tk maxx this week, I walked away.  They had a super cute little rhea in black, but I am really trying to use what I have!  Am using my first MK, the red selma at the mo with my white pave pom.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> The website is amazing isn't it! Lol great minds think alike  I'm going to check them out in person next time I'm in London. I can't believe they do charms, the macaroons are TDF! I'm not into sweet things normally, but sometimes my work in Paris sends them over to us in the UK and they're lush. Which colour combo do you like best? I think this one would be cute on my dark dune and blush bags for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm can I come and work with you please lol.  I can't remember how I discovered laduree now but those charms look like you can eat them.  I don't have a fav, I want all of them. Well the one u posted I love as u say it would go wonderfully on dd and blush.  U see them on ebay but they are all in US, but there are even the empty boxes and gift bags for sale.  As for the candles, don't get me started, I love a nice candle and they look so elegant.  They even do eye shadow pallets.  Anyway let me know when my first day is,  I only have to give 4 weeks notice to current employer where I have no hope of ever getting anything other than a bag of haribo party mix when we work on a Saturday!


----------



## trefusisgirl

.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> I'm tempted by one of these, what do you girls think?
> 
> https://fabricantdedouceurs.laduree...e/tous/keychain-la-parisienne-pink-peppercorn




I have replied to you and app isn't copying u in only me!  There are gremlins in my phone maybe!


----------



## LVBagLady

New poms I saw at Michael Kors last night.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Birthday bag pom from my parents!


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> DiamondsForever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The website is amazing isn't it! Lol great minds think alike  I'm going to check them out in person next time I'm in London. I can't believe they do charms, the macaroons are TDF! I'm not into sweet things normally, but sometimes my work in Paris sends them over to us in the UK and they're lush. Which colour combo do you like best? I think this one would be cute on my dark dune and blush bags for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm can I come and work with you please lol.  I can't remember how I discovered laduree now but those charms look like you can eat them.  I don't have a fav, I want all of them. Well the one u posted I love as u say it would go wonderfully on dd and blush.  U see them on ebay but they are all in US, but there are even the empty boxes and gift bags for sale.  As for the candles, don't get me started, I love a nice candle and they look so elegant.  They even do eye shadow pallets.  Anyway let me know when my first day is,  I only have to give 4 weeks notice to current employer where I have no hope of ever getting anything other than a bag of haribo party mix when we work on a Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles: wish you could come and work with me hon, someone to appreciate pretty things with! Unfortunately the macaroons don't come often enough for my liking. I get some pictures of the Covent Garden shop next time I'm there. Can't believe the gift bags are for sale on eBay that's mad!
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> I think the ring opens up easily at one part, if they are like others i've seen, much more sensible than the clip.



Okay, i get it.. that sounds good. I have some rings from Coach that don't open that is a pill because you have to either pry them or use a dogleash clip.


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVBagLady said:


> New poms I saw at Michael Kors last night.



Really love the colors but not a fan of the sunglasses... hmmm.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

paula3boys said:


> Carrying this today with non MK Pom
> View attachment 3250210


  love your PINK puff ball


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Birthday bag pom from my parents!



SO poofy! great gift.


----------



## andral5

DiamondsForever said:


> Birthday bag pom from my parents!



Isn't this lovely! Absolutely lovely.


----------



## DiamondsForever

HesitantShopper said:


> SO poofy! great gift.





andral5 said:


> Isn't this lovely! Absolutely lovely.



 both 

I love it! Its supersoft and the diamentes are right up my street. Its a bit ombre so goes with everything I have pretty much.


----------



## omri

DiamondsForever said:


> Birthday bag pom from my parents!



Wow, so pretty


----------



## omri

Here is my new toy) Very big and fluffy.
The color is Canary.


----------



## melbo

omri said:


> Here is my new toy) Very big and fluffy.
> The color is Canary.


Perfect for spring! &#127803;&#127774;


----------



## omri

melbo said:


> Perfect for spring! &#127803;&#127774;


Yeah!)


----------



## cdtracing

omri said:


> Here is my new toy) Very big and fluffy.
> The color is Canary.



Nice & bright!  Perfect color for Spring & Summer or just to brighten a dreary day!


----------



## omri

cdtracing said:


> Nice & bright!  Perfect color for Spring & Summer or just to brighten a dreary day!


Sure) and I never see poms in that color before


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Birthday bag pom from my parents!



Gorgeous!!  What a great gift!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

omri said:


> Here is my new toy) Very big and fluffy.
> The color is Canary.



So poofy!!


----------



## ButterflyB

DiamondsForever said:


> Birthday bag pom from my parents!


I love it! Do you mind sharing where they got it from?


----------



## DiamondsForever

ButterflyB said:


> I love it! Do you mind sharing where they got it from?



 the make is a website called malissaj.com


----------



## DiamondsForever

Girls how should I fix my ombre birthday pom to my Selma's?!

 Does it go best on the D ring or on the square ring at the front which holds the Selma short handle?

Don't want to scratch the HW.


----------



## omri

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls how should I fix my ombre birthday pom to my Selma's?!
> 
> Does it go best on the D ring or on the square ring at the front which holds the Selma short handle?
> 
> Don't want to scratch the HW.



I think you can try on the square ring.


----------



## omri

One more new pom, super fluffy Pave fur pom)


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Girls how should I fix my ombre birthday pom to my Selma's?!
> 
> Does it go best on the D ring or on the square ring at the front which holds the Selma short handle?
> 
> Don't want to scratch the HW.



I have a pom with a short hang & a thinner clip that I attach on the square ring at the handle & I have another one with a longer leather hang that I attach to the D-ring for the shoulder strap.  The one with the longer hang has the pom placement at the bottom of the bag & I prefer it's placement to be a little higher.  None of my fur poms are MK poms.  I find the thicker MK clip harder to put on & it sometimes interferes with the handles.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Mk bag charms a few for me and gifts for friends.


----------



## MDT

omri said:


> Here is my new toy) Very big and fluffy.
> The color is Canary.



I love this one! Have been trying to find it for awhile.


----------



## lilsweetie

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Mk bag charms a few for me and gifts for friends.



omg those are so flippin cute! Where are they from?


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

lilsweetie said:


> omg those are so flippin cute! Where are they from?




I got these from the outlet $8 each.  Macys has them and probably can be found at other stores.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I bought these two cuties in the MK store yesterday. The metallic shades were 50% off.


----------



## melissatrv

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Mk bag charms a few for me and gifts for friends.



I am loving the look of your closet!  I have GOT to do something to keep my bags organized.  Mine are all in boxes and then I forget which ones I have


----------



## MKbaglover

I couldn't resist this, it was on sale and I got it in honour of my handsome ginger Tom cat!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> I couldn't resist this, it was on sale and I got it in honour of my handsome ginger Tom cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315235



SO cute and sparkly!


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> SO cute and sparkly!



I love the sparkles- at first I thought there were too many but I love it now that it is on the bag!


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> I couldn't resist this, it was on sale and I got it in honour of my handsome ginger Tom cat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3315235



Awwww....this is adorable!


----------



## halobear

Made my own Swarovski bag charm for my new baby


----------



## cdtracing

halobear said:


> Made my own Swarovski bag charm for my new baby
> View attachment 3330260
> 
> View attachment 3330261



That's adorable!!!  And is perfect on your bag!!! You're very talented!!


----------



## halobear

cdtracing said:


> That's adorable!!!  And is perfect on your bag!!! You're very talented!!




Thanks! I'm going to attempt to make one for my other MK bags. Lol that's going to be a lot of charms [emoji1]


----------



## Nan246

Wow! you should sell it! very creative.


----------



## Suz82

halobear said:


> Made my own Swarovski bag charm for my new baby
> View attachment 3330260
> 
> View attachment 3330261




I see a little business here [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## halobear

Nan246 said:


> Wow! you should sell it! very creative.




Thanks! I actually used to sell these as cellphone charms. Back when we all had dumb phones[emoji13]


----------



## halobear

Suz82 said:


> I see a little business here [emoji106]&#127995;




Lol I was thinking about starting it up again. I used to make these as cellphone charms.


----------



## crissy11

This is a Coach fob but I like it on the Romy.


----------



## MKbaglover

halobear said:


> Made my own Swarovski bag charm for my new baby
> View attachment 3330260
> 
> View attachment 3330261



Very cute, you definitely have a talent!!


----------



## MKbaglover

crissy11 said:


> This is a Coach fob but I like it on the Romy.
> 
> View attachment 3330449



I love the black against the colour!


----------



## paula3boys

Here are my three MK poms- pale pink, watermelon and new electric blue


----------



## Suz82

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3353259
> 
> Here are my three MK poms- pale pink, watermelon and new electric blue




They are lovely, I'm still on the hunt for my perfect bag charm :-/


----------



## MKbaglover

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3353259
> 
> Here are my three MK poms- pale pink, watermelon and new electric blue



Very pretty, I love the new blue colour.   Did you take the key fob bit off or do the come like that now?


----------



## paula3boys

MKbaglover said:


> Very pretty, I love the new blue colour.   Did you take the key fob bit off or do the come like that now?




I took the key ring off watermelon and blue. The pink had sunglasses on it and I removed them to make separate charm that I listed for sale.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

HOUSTON!?! We have a problem.....most are real fur, some faux. The lime green is RACOON.


----------



## MKbaglover

paula3boys said:


> I took the key ring off watermelon and blue. The pink had sunglasses on it and I removed them to make separate charm that I listed for sale.



Thanks, I saw that you separated the pink one out- great idea!!


----------



## MKbaglover

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> HOUSTON!?! We have a problem.....most are real fur, some faux. The lime green is RACOON.



Wow!!!  It reminds of the Gremlins when the fur balls explode out when there is water!!  At least these won't turn into monsters though!  Lovely range of colours.


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> HOUSTON!?! We have a problem.....most are real fur, some faux. The lime green is RACOON.



Oh, WOW!!!  You have a plethora of fur ball charms!! I love the variety of colors in your collection.  Wonderful!!


----------



## Suz82

I love the multi colour one [emoji1]


----------



## HesitantShopper

crissy11 said:


> This is a Coach fob but I like it on the Romy.
> 
> View attachment 3330449



Looks good~


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3353259
> 
> Here are my three MK poms- pale pink, watermelon and new electric blue



SO cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> HOUSTON!?! We have a problem.....most are real fur, some faux. The lime green is RACOON.



Holy furballs~


----------



## paula3boys

HesitantShopper said:


> SO cute!



Thank you. I feel slightly inadequate next to the ginormous collection of them now! lol


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

HesitantShopper said:


> Holy furballs~



Funny thing, I find them EVERYWHERE I go now. Burlington coat factory, Aldo, TJ Maxx, Marshalls etc... I have 5 or 6 MK and then everyone started selling them for WAY less in good looking faux and real fur. I wear them in the summer months also so it's money well spent.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Funny thing, I find them EVERYWHERE I go now. Burlington coat factory, Aldo, TJ Maxx, Marshalls etc... I have 5 or 6 MK and then everyone started selling them for WAY less in good looking faux and real fur. I wear them in the summer months also so it's money well spent.



They are tons of fun! i love the look of them, just don't own any.. yet, maybe if my weather improves i may consider a poofy that doesn't need to be fed.


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> Thank you. I feel slightly inadequate next to the ginormous collection of them now! lol



LOL. Nah, i don't even own one! just and admirer, for now.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Skulls are the order of the day.&#128522;


----------



## omri

Here is my collection)


----------



## paula3boys

omri said:


> Here is my collection)




Where did you get purple from please? Great selection


----------



## HesitantShopper

omri said:


> Here is my collection)



Great collection! love the display set-up so would my cats.


----------



## omri

paula3boys said:


> Where did you get purple from please? Great selection



The purple pom I got from Macy's store last September, it was on sale for $21)


----------



## omri

HesitantShopper said:


> Great collection! love the display set-up so would my cats.



Thanks)


----------



## cdtracing

omri said:


> Here is my collection)



I do the same thing with my furballs.    I don't have cats but I do have Rottweilers & they think those poms are play toys.


----------



## cdtracing

FrenchBulldog said:


> Skulls are the order of the day.&#128522;



Yes, I've been seeing a lot of skull bag charms lately.  I'm considering getting one.


----------



## omri

cdtracing said:


> I do the same thing with my furballs.    I don't have cats but I do have Rottweilers & they think those poms are play toys.



 Same thing with my cat.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

This little girl thinks EVERYTHING is a toy!! Especially random socks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> This little girl thinks EVERYTHING is a toy!! Especially random socks!



OMG that face is precious!!! So sweet!!


----------



## cdtracing

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> This little girl thinks EVERYTHING is a toy!! Especially random socks!



Awwwwwww!  What an adorable furbaby!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BeachBagGal said:


> OMG that face is precious!!! So sweet!!



LOL!! DON'T BE FOOLED BY THOSE GRAY EYES!! She has my hubby wrapped around her grubby little paw! He calls her PAW PAWS BABY, only that.  Her name is Bella.......You should see how happy she is when he comes home. RIDICULOUS. Her dad is here also but he mostly just ignores her 24/7, total annoyance in his eyes. He's old and shes nosy and noisy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> LOL!! DON'T BE FOOLED BY THOSE GRAY EYES!! She has my hubby wrapped around her grubby little paw! He calls her PAW PAWS BABY, only that.  Her name is Bella.......You should see how happy she is when he comes home. RIDICULOUS. Her dad is here also but he mostly just ignores her 24/7, total annoyance in his eyes. He's old and shes nosy and noisy.




Ahahahahahah!!! Sounds like daddy's girl! Lol


----------



## keishapie1973

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> This little girl thinks EVERYTHING is a toy!! Especially random socks!



She's a beauty!!! My furbaby is also named Bella....


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> LOL!! DON'T BE FOOLED BY THOSE GRAY EYES!! She has my hubby wrapped around her grubby little paw! He calls her PAW PAWS BABY, only that.  Her name is Bella.......You should see how happy she is when he comes home. RIDICULOUS. Her dad is here also but he mostly just ignores her 24/7, total annoyance in his eyes. He's old and shes nosy and noisy.


Oh my gosh, your furbaby is too cute! Sounds like she's daddy's little girl, lol! My puglet is just like that. So very dramatic when Hubby comes home, lol!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> This little girl thinks EVERYTHING is a toy!! Especially random socks!



awe so sweet.. is she a Maltese?  the biggest entertainment here are sticks and a soccer ball... of coarse the "baby" pup here is a lab.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

HesitantShopper said:


> awe so sweet.. is she a Maltese?  the biggest entertainment here are sticks and a soccer ball... of coarse the "baby" pup here is a lab.



That's what most assume. Her mom is full shih tzu and pop is bichon/shih tzu. She has a solid white coat, gray eyes and a liver nose. She was the runt of the litter nobody wanted. She's still Itty bitty but great health and crazy energy. Her dad Kess is solid white also but has a longer snout, more like a bichon. Doggie DNA is crazy!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Oh my gosh, your furbaby is too cute! Sounds like she's daddy's little girl, lol! My puglet is just like that. So very dramatic when Hubby comes home, lol!



Its the cutest-most PATHETIC thing I've ever seen!! She's all over him like I locked her in a closet all day or something LOL!!


----------



## Hollywood H

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> This little girl thinks EVERYTHING is a toy!! Especially random socks!



Omg, what a cute and innocent looking furbaby!


----------



## Hollywood H

I couldn't resist this cute little Rhea charm last week:


----------



## cdtracing

Hollywood H said:


> I couldn't resist this cute little Rhea charm last week:
> View attachment 3390604



Oh, that's so adorable!


----------



## cny1941

Hollywood H said:


> I couldn't resist this cute little Rhea charm last week:
> View attachment 3390604



Thinking of getting this charm too [emoji173]️ so cute


----------



## laurelenas

Hollywood H said:


> I couldn't resist this cute little Rhea charm last week:
> View attachment 3390604



Too cute!


----------



## Hollywood H

cny1941 said:


> Thinking of getting this charm too [emoji173]️ so cute


I want another one in cement.


----------



## paula3boys

Ladies, these are on sale at outlet from $48 plus tax down to $9 plus tax each!


Celadon


Pale Pink


Lilac


----------



## andral5

paula3boys said:


> Ladies, these are on sale at outlet from $48 plus tax down to $9 plus tax each!
> View attachment 3393259
> 
> Celadon
> View attachment 3393261
> 
> Pale Pink
> View attachment 3393262
> 
> Lilac




Oh, so pretty!!! Love the first 2 the most. Enjoy them!


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> Ladies, these are on sale at outlet from $48 plus tax down to $9 plus tax each!
> View attachment 3393259
> 
> Celadon
> View attachment 3393261
> 
> Pale Pink
> View attachment 3393262
> 
> Lilac


Did you get any? I like the celadon and lilac


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> Did you get any? I like the celadon and lilac


For that price, I got one of each!


----------



## Suz82

They are lovely, are you going to pop them on bags?


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> For that price, I got one of each!


I probably would too, lol. I'm going to see if I have time to check out my outlet tomorrow. These would make cute gifts to have on hand.


----------



## paula3boys

Suz82 said:


> They are lovely, are you going to pop them on bags?


Yes, definitely. I actually want to use the pale pink one on my Louis Vuitton damier azur Neverfull with Rose Ballerine interior!


----------



## Hollywood H

I think i need to visit the MK boutique after work. The heart charm in celadon looks too cute and i didn't buy it. And i hope they still have bags at 30-50% off.


----------



## paula3boys

Hollywood H said:


> I think i need to visit the MK boutique after work. The heart charm in celadon looks too cute and i didn't buy it. And i hope they still have bags at 30-50% off.



I only saw outlet styles and no boutique styles in my outlet. Good luck!


----------



## Hollywood H

paula3boys said:


> I only saw outlet styles and no boutique styles in my outlet. Good luck!


I was lucky and got 2 heart charms(lilac and celadon), 1 jet set travel crossbody (soft pebbled leather) and one medium greenwich bucket bag (suede leather) in lilac. All was 50% off!


----------



## paula3boys

Hollywood H said:


> I was lucky and got 2 heart charms(lilac and celadon), 1 jet set travel crossbody (soft pebbled leather) and one medium greenwich bucket bag (suede leather) in lilac. All was 50% off!


Awesome! You should share a group pic of your finds


----------



## Hollywood H

paula3boys said:


> Awesome! You should share a group pic of your finds


I'll do that after work.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Where can I find bag charms shaped as Selma,  or Hamilton? Not for sale in Norway..


----------



## Nan246

Norwegian Girl said:


> Where can I find bag charms shaped as Selma,  or Hamilton? Not for sale in Norway..


I have a pink Hamilton charm that I got fro eBay in USA. Maybe they'll ship to Norway.


----------



## Suz82

Norwegian Girl said:


> Where can I find bag charms shaped as Selma,  or Hamilton? Not for sale in Norway..



Have seen them on eBay and they ship to us in Europe x


----------



## keishapie1973

I found these really cute leather flower charms on eBay. They are really good quality for the price and I think they are adorable...[emoji7]


----------



## Stephg

keishapie1973 said:


> I found these really cute leather flower charms on eBay. They are really good quality for the price and I think they are adorable...[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3413511



Ohhhh love them! So cute!


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> I found these really cute leather flower charms on eBay. They are really good quality for the price and I think they are adorable...[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3413511



Everything about this pic is amazing!!  I love these bags and the charms look so nice with them!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Ohhhh love them! So cute!





HeatherL said:


> Everything about this pic is amazing!!  I love these bags and the charms look so nice with them!!!



Thanks!!! I buy charms because they look so good when others post them but they end up sitting in a drawer. I think I might actually use these....


----------



## cdtracing

I'm starting to look at furballs again.  I'm wanting some new colors like navy, ecru, merlot, & anything interesting....I know....I'm hopeless!!


----------



## MKbaglover

I couldn't work out what to with this Ted Baker presentation case that I got with toiletries at Christmas until now!  I was organising my spare room when I realised that my wallets would fit and then I saw a space that was a perfect size for my furballs!  I had kept them in their boxes but it meant they didn't get used that much.


----------



## Stephg

MKbaglover said:


> I couldn't work out what to with this Ted Baker presentation case that I got with toiletries at Christmas until now!  I was organising my spare room when I realised that my wallets would fit and then I saw a space that was a perfect size for my furballs!  I had kept them in their boxes but it meant they didn't get used that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437150



Love this!


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> I couldn't work out what to with this Ted Baker presentation case that I got with toiletries at Christmas until now!  I was organising my spare room when I realised that my wallets would fit and then I saw a space that was a perfect size for my furballs!  I had kept them in their boxes but it meant they didn't get used that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437150



That's a perfect way to organize!!


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> I couldn't work out what to with this Ted Baker presentation case that I got with toiletries at Christmas until now!  I was organising my spare room when I realised that my wallets would fit and then I saw a space that was a perfect size for my furballs!  I had kept them in their boxes but it meant they didn't get used that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437150


It looks pretty like that


----------



## MKbaglover

I haven't worked out how to multi quote in the new format (as I haven't tried until now!) so I will like all relevant posts!  I'm a bit OCD about organisation and I was frustrated at them all being in boxes, so I am really pleased at how well this will work!


----------



## cdtracing

To do the multi quotes, just click on the +quote button at the lower right hand corner (next to reply) for each post you want to quote.  In the reply box at the bottom of the page, click on Insert quotes & a window will come up for you to review the posts you want to quote.  Click on Quote these Messages & the quotes will appear in the reply box.


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> To do the multi quotes, just click on the +quote button at the lower right hand corner (next to reply) for each post you want to quote.  In the reply box at the bottom of the page, click on Insert quotes & a window will come up for you to review the posts you want to quote.  Click on Quote these Messages & the quotes will appear in the reply box.


Yay! Thank you for that!  I couldn't work out why the quotes weren't appearing in the reply section after I had selected them.


----------



## Kelly M

MKbaglover said:


> I couldn't work out what to with this Ted Baker presentation case that I got with toiletries at Christmas until now!  I was organising my spare room when I realised that my wallets would fit and then I saw a space that was a perfect size for my furballs!  I had kept them in their boxes but it meant they didn't get used that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437150


Great idea! 

I hate doing that - putting something away in its original box means never wanting to take it out for me too  I do it with shoes, bags, jewelry, etc. Worst habit ever! I also think like, "Oh, this is so nice. I better store it and only use it on special occasions!"  What a waste! Trying very hard to break that nasty habit


----------



## MKbaglover

Kelly M said:


> Great idea!
> 
> I hate doing that - putting something away in its original box means never wanting to take it out for me too  I do it with shoes, bags, jewelry, etc. Worst habit ever! I also think like, "Oh, this is so nice. I better store it and only use it on special occasions!"  What a waste! Trying very hard to break that nasty habit


You sound just like me!!!


----------



## Kelly M

MKbaglover said:


> You sound just like me!!!


LOL, I'm glad someone else understands 
I think I get it from my dad... He's the same way! Keeps his beloved Omega and Rolex watches in a box and never uses them because they're "just too special." Crazy man! Like father like daughter, I guess


----------



## paula3boys

This MK Pom is on clearance at Macy's $14.83 plus tax


----------



## Sarah03

MKbaglover said:


> I couldn't work out what to with this Ted Baker presentation case that I got with toiletries at Christmas until now!  I was organising my spare room when I realised that my wallets would fit and then I saw a space that was a perfect size for my furballs!  I had kept them in their boxes but it meant they didn't get used that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3437150



Great idea! I'm digging all the pretty colors you have in there (poofs and wallets!!)


----------



## Sarah03

paula3boys said:


> This MK Pom is on clearance at Macy's $14.83 plus tax
> View attachment 3438401



That looks great! I love your LV- especially the Rose Ballerine interior [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> That looks great! I love your LV- especially the Rose Ballerine interior [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you! I love this bag


----------



## HeatherL

paula3boys said:


> This MK Pom is on clearance at Macy's $14.83 plus tax
> View attachment 3438401



Beautiful bag & I love how the Pom compliments it so well!


----------



## Scooch

MK charms are great quality and priced so much better than LV charms so you can buy a few and change them out on your bag. My 2 MK charms I have for my azur



Both purchased at Macy's for under 35 bucks each!


----------



## Stephg

Scooch said:


> MK charms are great quality and priced so much better than LV charms so you can buy a few and change them out on your bag. My 2 MK charms I have for my azur
> View attachment 3438645
> View attachment 3438647
> 
> Both purchased at Macy's for under 35 bucks each!



Looks awesome, love the colours!


----------



## cdtracing

Scooch said:


> MK charms are great quality and priced so much better than LV charms so you can buy a few and change them out on your bag. My 2 MK charms I have for my azur
> View attachment 3438645
> View attachment 3438647
> 
> Both purchased at Macy's for under 35 bucks each!



Those 2 charms look lovely with you Azur.  They really pull out the pink of the lining!!!


----------



## cny1941

Two extra large fur poms both in misty rose. The one with carabiner clip closure is really hard to attach on satchel handles so I got the new one. It came with sunglasses but likely to fall behind fur Pom once I start carrying my bag. 




Love it on my black Selma, makes the bag look less formal [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3441733
> 
> 
> Two extra large fur poms both in misty rose. The one with carabiner clip closure is really hard to attach on satchel handles so I got the new one. It came with sunglasses but likely to fall behind fur Pom once I start carrying my bag.
> 
> View attachment 3441734
> 
> 
> Love it on my black Selma, makes the bag look less formal [emoji4]



Misty Rose is stunning on your black Selma.  Love the color combination!!!


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> Misty Rose is stunning on your black Selma.  Love the color combination!!!



Thank you. Haven't used black bags for months, now it's time to pull them out [emoji5]


----------



## melissatrv

paula3boys said:


> This MK Pom is on clearance at Macy's $14.83 plus tax
> View attachment 3438401


Omg that looks so perfect with the new ballerine NF


----------



## paula3boys

melissatrv said:


> Omg that looks so perfect with the new ballerine NF


Thank you. I thought so too! I put in on the DE/RB NF, but chose a light pink one for my DA/RB NF. I would not switch these fobs out for each other. Each one looks best on the bag I placed it on  I may try other colors on these bags, but those shades I specified are just for those bags lol


----------



## melissatrv

paula3boys said:


> Thank you. I thought so too! I put in on the DE/RB NF, but chose a light pink one for my DA/RB NF. I would not switch these fobs out for each other. Each one looks best on the bag I placed it on  I may try other colors on these bags, but those shades I specified are just for those bags lol


I definitely agree! You have the right combo for each bag.  I have bags that I do that for also


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Scooch said:


> MK charms are great quality and priced so much better than LV charms so you can buy a few and change them out on your bag. My 2 MK charms I have for my azur
> View attachment 3438645
> View attachment 3438647
> 
> Both purchased at Macy's for under 35 bucks each!


I have 5 LV charms that I keep in their boxes and rarely even THINK about them let alone use. I always grab some cheap in cost sparkly charm or furball. My GM Ebene neverfull has a rebecca minkoff MINI purse charm and a furball I paid like 5 bucks for on it right now LOL!! I also keep ALL of my furballs in a large "hat" box I found in Burlingtons for $1.99. It works perfectly.


----------



## smileydimples

Okay I usually buy my Pom poms on eBay no name ones ,but!i I love the misty rose one is it really work it to pay that much? Of course it's on sale


----------



## MKbaglover

My new charm- I love the colours!


----------



## dgphoto

MKbaglover said:


> My new charm- I love the colours!
> View attachment 3462526



That is adorable!


----------



## MKbaglover

dgphoto said:


> That is adorable!


Thank you, I couldn't resist!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> My new charm- I love the colours!
> View attachment 3462526



adorable!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Scooch said:


> MK charms are great quality and priced so much better than LV charms so you can buy a few and change them out on your bag. My 2 MK charms I have for my azur
> View attachment 3438645
> View attachment 3438647
> 
> Both purchased at Macy's for under 35 bucks each!



Those are so pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3441733
> 
> 
> Two extra large fur poms both in misty rose. The one with carabiner clip closure is really hard to attach on satchel handles so I got the new one. It came with sunglasses but likely to fall behind fur Pom once I start carrying my bag.
> 
> View attachment 3441734
> 
> 
> Love it on my black Selma, makes the bag look less formal [emoji4]



That looks super cute!


----------



## justthefacts

Here is one of mine


----------



## lluuccka

My monkey


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> My monkey
> View attachment 3464954



Perfect for this year....the Year of the Monkey!!


----------



## Rio15

Does anyone know which animal those fur charms are made of and in which country? Big difference between Asian and European fur trade.


----------



## omri

It's stated fox fur.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lluuccka said:


> My monkey
> View attachment 3464954



That is so cute!


----------



## omri

Here is my MK pom poms collection )
I replaced hardware on some poms to a new one.


----------



## cdtracing

I only have one MK fur pom & that's the Moss one I bought at the boutique ago in August.  The rest of them I had made in Greece.  The other charms I have I bought on Ebay & came from China except for 2 MK metal charms I got from Macy's on sale.


----------



## omri

cdtracing said:


> I only have one MK fur pom & that's the Moss one I bought at the boutique ago in August.  The rest of them I had made in Greece.  The other charms I have I bought on Ebay & came from China except for 2 MK metal charms I got from Macy's on sale.


Nice) I also have some unbranded poms, and all MK poms I purchased on sale, never at full price)


----------



## dgphoto

omri said:


> Here is my MK pom poms collection )
> I replaced hardware on some poms to a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492400


Awesome collection! [emoji122]



cdtracing said:


> I only have one MK fur pom & that's the Moss one I bought at the boutique ago in August.  The rest of them I had made in Greece.  The other charms I have I bought on Ebay & came from China except for 2 MK metal charms I got from Macy's on sale.


I have two from Greece and they are amazing!


----------



## cdtracing

omri said:


> Nice) I also have some unbranded poms, and all MK poms I purchased on sale, never at full price)



Most of my bag charms are unbranded.  The pom charms from Greece are considered the large size; they're really fluffy while not being too big.


----------



## omri

cdtracing said:


> Most of my bag charms are unbranded.  The pom charms from Greece are considered the large size; they're really fluffy while not being too big.


Could you please share a link where I can buy those nice Greece poms?


----------



## omri

dgphoto said:


> Awesome collection! [emoji122]
> 
> 
> I have two from Greece and they are amazing!


Thanks)


----------



## cdtracing

omri said:


> Could you please share a link where I can buy those nice Greece poms?



Here's their listing on Ebay.  I've been very pleased with mine.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Real-Fox-Fu...hash=item4d2d64772b:m:mE1M-nrh1RXvS7i3zYVRItA

They're shipping was fast & their prices are reasonable.


----------



## omri

cdtracing said:


> Here's their listing on Ebay.  I've been very pleased with mine.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Real-Fox-Fu...hash=item4d2d64772b:m:mE1M-nrh1RXvS7i3zYVRItA
> 
> They're shipping was fast & their prices are reasonable.


Thank you very much!


----------



## cdtracing

omri said:


> Thank you very much!



They also make pom charms in Raccoon fur as well.


----------



## omri

cdtracing said:


> They also make pom charms in Raccoon fur as well.


Great! And such a huge color choices available)


----------



## cdtracing

omri said:


> Great! And such a huge color choices available)


I have both Fox & Raccoon.  I'm thinking about ordering a Navy from them.


----------



## omri

cdtracing said:


> I have both Fox & Raccoon.  I'm thinking about ordering a Navy from them.


All of them looks very nice)


----------



## dgphoto

omri said:


> Could you please share a link where I can buy those nice Greece poms?



This is where I got mine:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/331474040619

Oops, I see you already got the same link [emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

dgphoto said:


> This is where I got mine:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/331474040619
> 
> Oops, I see you already got the same link [emoji23]



Great minds think alike!!


----------



## dgphoto

cdtracing said:


> Great minds think alike!!



Yes!!!! [emoji23]


----------



## cupcakegirl

my selma with a coach charm...


----------



## cdtracing

cupcakegirl said:


> my selma with a coach charm...
> View attachment 3497452



That's cute!!


----------



## TaterTots

cupcakegirl said:


> my selma with a coach charm...
> View attachment 3497452



This is super cute!


----------



## TaterTots

cdtracing said:


> Here's their listing on Ebay.  I've been very pleased with mine.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Real-Fox-Fu...hash=item4d2d64772b:m:mE1M-nrh1RXvS7i3zYVRItA
> 
> They're shipping was fast & their prices are reasonable.



They have some amazing colors!  I'm definitely going to try them out. My other poms came from China. They're all beautiful, but these come in some awesome color combinations. Thanks for the eBay link!


----------



## cupcakegirl

cdtracing said:


> That's cute!!





TaterTots said:


> This is super cute!



Thank you!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Decided to replace the MK hangtag with a faux fur charm...


----------



## cdtracing

cupcakegirl said:


> Decided to replace the MK hangtag with a faux fur charm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3502147



Looks good!!


----------



## TaterTots

My new Fur Poms came today. The Red and Multi are both rabbit and the Grey is Raccoon. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







The Red and Multi are both 6in and the Grey is 3.15in.


----------



## cdtracing

TaterTots said:


> My new Fur Poms came today. The Red and Multi are both rabbit and the Grey is Raccoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504203
> View attachment 3504207
> View attachment 3504210
> View attachment 3504213
> 
> 
> The Red and Multi are both 6in and the Grey is 3.15in.



Love them, especially the multi!!


----------



## TaterTots

cdtracing said:


> Love them, especially the multi!!



Thanks! Yeah the Multi is so fun and can go with so much.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Anyone care to share what keychains and bag charms you use to decorate your bags?? TIA!


----------



## cdtracing

Here are a few of mine... I need to take some new pics since I've added some more....


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

cdtracing said:


> Here are a few of mine... I need to take some new pics since I've added some more....
> View attachment 3542001
> View attachment 3542002


Love your collection ! Where did you find these all?


----------



## cdtracing

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Love your collection ! Where did you find these all?


I have more.  I find them here & there online. Ebay, Amazon, MK boutique stores, ect.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

cdtracing said:


> I have more.  I find them here & there online. Ebay, Amazon, MK boutique stores, ect.



I just recently bought my first MK pom keychain online, what do you think of his keychains? Also, can you refer me to any eBay sellers you would recommend to me. I'm currently looking to add to my current collection


----------



## SEWDimples

cdtracing said:


> Here are a few of mine... I need to take some new pics since I've added some more....
> View attachment 3542001
> View attachment 3542002


Great collection. I love the shoes. So cute.


----------



## cdtracing

lotusflowerbaum said:


> I just recently bought my first MK pom keychain online, what do you think of his keychains? Also, can you refer me to any eBay sellers you would recommend to me. I'm currently looking to add to my current collection



The 5 furballs pictured I bought from kastorianfurs on Ebay.  They're made in Greece. Moderately prices & shipping was fast. The blue & black ones are dyed raccoon & the red, grey, & natural ones are fox.  Here's a link to their Ebay listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Real-Fox-Fu...hash=item4d2d64772b:m:mE1M-nrh1RXvS7i3zYVRItA

  I also have a green pom from MK, a Merlot one from Amazon, a couple more I bought from different sellers on Ebay.  The shoe, heart, & cat  I bought from random Ebay sellers....I just looked for what I liked & the best price.  I have a couple of metal charms from MK & a couple of other crystal charms, also from various Ebay seller.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

these are some of the latest additions.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> View attachment 3548334
> View attachment 3548336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are some of the latest additions.


So beautiful , loving them!


cdtracing said:


> The 5 furballs pictured I bought from kastorianfurs on Ebay.  They're made in Greece. Moderately prices & shipping was fast. The blue & black ones are dyed raccoon & the red, grey, & natural ones are fox.  Here's a link to their Ebay listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Real-Fox-Fu...hash=item4d2d64772b:m:mE1M-nrh1RXvS7i3zYVRItA
> 
> I also have a green pom from MK, a Merlot one from Amazon, a couple more I bought from different sellers on Ebay.  The shoe, heart, & cat  I bought from random Ebay sellers....I just looked for what I liked & the best price.  I have a couple of metal charms from MK & a couple of other crystal charms, also from various Ebay seller.


Thank you!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

lotusflowerbaum said:


> So beautiful , loving them!
> 
> Thank you!!


Thanks!


----------



## Julikat

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> View attachment 3548334
> View attachment 3548336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are some of the latest additions.


Ahhhh! I love these so much! Super cute.


----------



## Ilovepurse007

one and only ~ Fur key Chain by MK


----------



## paula3boys

I have a few poms as shown on one of my charm holders here



I'm interested in the heart one I saw yesterday at MK. Any feedback? I know it's rabbit so different than my others


----------



## kaitekins

paula3boys said:


> I have a few poms as shown on one of my charm holders here
> View attachment 3594962
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the heart one I saw yesterday at MK. Any feedback? I know it's rabbit so different than my others
> View attachment 3594963


OMG, the charm holder is such a cute idea. Where did you find it?


----------



## paula3boys

kaitekins said:


> OMG, the charm holder is such a cute idea. Where did you find it?



I bought a jewelry organizer on Target site


----------



## Quinni

paula3boys said:


> I have a few poms as shown on one of my charm holders here
> View attachment 3594962
> 
> 
> I'm interested in the heart one I saw yesterday at MK. Any feedback? I know it's rabbit so different than my others
> View attachment 3594963



I just saw them in the store, they are so cute. Would love to hear feedback by someone who bought them.


----------



## PeachUK

Regular MK charm
MK Hamilton bag charm in cherry red
Non-branded cat charm, a gift from my husband


----------



## JVSXOXO

PeachUK said:


> View attachment 3610711
> View attachment 3610713
> View attachment 3610716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular MK charm
> MK Hamilton bag charm in cherry red
> Non-branded cat charm, a gift from my husband


I love Hamilton charms! I've been so tempted to get one but I rarely carry my Hamilton's anymore and I recently started carrying a Coach for my everyday bag.


----------



## PeachUK

I have it on my Ciara bag so it doesn't really match the bag but it perfectly matches the cherry red colour! Yes, the charms I find very expensive but I got this one on sale so it wasn't quite as painful lol


----------



## jenjen1964

Quinni said:


> I just saw them in the store, they are so cute. Would love to hear feedback by someone who bought them.


I bought the pink fur heart, soooo cute I also have the teddy bear face fur charm in pink.  They are both very soft and I keep petting them lol!  But I feel they have to be babied so they don't get ruined but that is probably the nature of fur.


----------



## Quinni

jenjen1964 said:


> I bought the pink fur heart, soooo cute I also have the teddy bear face fur charm in pink.  They are both very soft and I keep petting them lol!  But I feel they have to be babied so they don't get ruined but that is probably the nature of fur.



How do you like it so far?


----------



## gratefulgirl

Stopped and the outlet and got these for $15 each.


----------



## cny1941

gratefulgirl said:


> Stopped and the outlet and got these for $15 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639179
> View attachment 3639180
> View attachment 3639181



Love the bear [emoji199] ones. So cute!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Hermes pocket square in Savannah Dance and a black leather tassel charm (hard to see in the pic). Great thread!


----------



## PeachUK

Pom Pom and mini Chloe Paddington bag charms
Chloe padlocks bag charms


----------



## Chloe2011

gratefulgirl said:


> Stopped and the outlet and got these for $15 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639179
> View attachment 3639180
> View attachment 3639181


Love the bear! So cute!


----------



## Flip88

gratefulgirl said:


> Stopped and the outlet and got these for $15 each.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639179
> View attachment 3639180
> View attachment 3639181


Bargain! Love the first one especially.


----------



## Pmrbfay

PeachUK said:


> Pom Pom and mini Chloe Paddington bag charms
> Chloe padlocks bag charms
> View attachment 3652222
> 
> View attachment 3652223



OMG!  Love all those charms. And your bag is quite nice too!


----------



## PeachUK

Pmrbfay said:


> OMG!  Love all those charms. And your bag is quite nice too!



Thank you so much, Pmrbfay x


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Okay, here are some of my regular charms I had to take pics of front, side & back! And I forgot the other charms I have as well. Oh well, next time! So here are some the Charms I went on a buying binge on!  Nearly forgot!  My New LV Epi Mirror charm I just picked up this week!  The LV Epi Mirror charm is actually Red in color? But due to flash it has shown up as pink! On my LV Speedy B 25 Em & LV Speedy Cube in background.  My handbags are looking rather deflated I must say?   Maybe I need some more charms?


----------



## Pmrbfay

@lovlouisvuitton - Wow! Fantastic collection!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Pmrbfay said:


> @lovlouisvuitton - Wow! Fantastic collection!



Thank you! 

I will add some more later!


----------



## Quartzite

I completely fell in love with this charm from Amazon! It comes with a lobster clasp and a keychain ring (which I removed). The flower pattern is on both sides of the charm, so it can flip around and still look lovely. It's so beautiful, and the rainbow version goes with every one of my bags. Here's the link if anyone is interested: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019INGYQ8/
I haven't had it very long, so I don't know how well it'll hold up as yet. But it's so pretty, I don't mind replacing it every now and then.


----------



## cdtracing

Quartzite said:


> View attachment 3704367
> View attachment 3704368
> View attachment 3704369
> 
> I completely fell in love with this charm from Amazon! It comes with a lobster clasp and a keychain ring (which I removed). The flower pattern is on both sides of the charm, so it can flip around and still look lovely. It's so beautiful, and the rainbow version goes with every one of my bags. Here's the link if anyone is interested: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019INGYQ8/
> I haven't had it very long, so I don't know how well it'll hold up as yet. But it's so pretty, I don't mind replacing it every now and then.



That's such a cute charm!!!  Perfect for Spring & Summer & with the variety of color, will look awesome on any bag!!!


----------



## Butterdaisy

Quartzite said:


> View attachment 3704367
> View attachment 3704368
> View attachment 3704369
> 
> I completely fell in love with this charm from Amazon! It comes with a lobster clasp and a keychain ring (which I removed). The flower pattern is on both sides of the charm, so it can flip around and still look lovely. It's so beautiful, and the rainbow version goes with every one of my bags. Here's the link if anyone is interested: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019INGYQ8/
> I haven't had it very long, so I don't know how well it'll hold up as yet. But it's so pretty, I don't mind replacing it every now and then.


Very cute!


----------



## Butterdaisy

MK Shooting Stars bag charm. It's my first one and I love it on my Denim colored bag. I was immediately drawn to it in the store.  [emoji170]


----------



## Butterdaisy

myluvofbags said:


> I can't decide which charm to use,  lol!


Absolutely love both of these. I have the Eiffel Tower one also! [emoji170]


----------



## myluvofbags

I just found out that Michael Kors makes twillys. I got this one today and it matches my PM perfectly


----------



## Purseloco

MK Campbell large satchel, with bear charm from the MK online store.


----------



## SassyCassyxox

Can't go wrong with a fur pom pom!


----------



## Butterdaisy

myluvofbags said:


> View attachment 3736043
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out that Michael Kors makes twillys. I got this one today and it matches my PM perfectly


Very pretty!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My new Dillon TZ LG NS in Acorn with pom pom in white/beige/gold with ghw. Totally fallen in love with these furballs, this is my fourth. I also have navy/black, white and brown/beige. Goes with all of my bags. I've removed the MK logo strap as I feel it's a bit too much.


----------



## myluvofbags




----------



## pixileen

The strap is Emma Fox and the tassel is Vince Camuto.


----------



## LovingLV81

Just a regular gold MK circle bag charm I think it adds to the bag [emoji161]


----------

